# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  PSA 5,7

## Frau40

Guten Morgen, nach 3 schlaflosen Nächten wende ich mich an Sie. Mein Mann ist 50 und hat nach einer Nesselsucht  ein Blutbild machen lassen und direkt einen PSA Test mitmachen lassen. 3  Tage später der Schock: PSA 5,7. Der Rest des Blutbildes Top.

Nachdem, was ich über die Höhe des Wertes gelesen habe, bin ich total  schockiert. Er hat erst am Mittwoch einen Termin beim Urologen.

Vor 3 Jahren wurde er aus Grund anderer Beschwerden abgetastet. Damals ohne Befund. Bei unserem 60jährigen Freund wurde im Februar die Prostata entfernt und ihm ging es danach echt schlecht.

Ich habe wahnsinnige Angst.

Kann ein PSA so hoch sein, ohne dass ein Tumor vorhanden ist?

Viele Grüße

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
ja keine Frage der PSA Wert von 5,7 muss nicht zwangsläufig auf ein Prostatakarzinom hinweisen. Der Urologe wird abklären ob eine Prostataentzündung vorliegt die den PSA hochtreibt und Antibiotika verordnen und er wird auch auf eine gutartige Prostatavergrößerung prüfen, die ebenfalls in etlichen Fällen je nach Größenzunahme den PSA Wert erhöht. Erst nach Ablauf dieser Ausschlussdiagnostik verbunden mit möglicherweise weiteren diagnostischen Schritten stellt sich dann basierend auf dem Ergebnis die Frage wie es weitergeht und was zu unternehmen ist.

----------


## Frau40

Guten morgen. Besteht denn die Möglichkeit einer Entzündung, wenn das Blutbild okay war? Gruss

----------


## Urologe

Die Möglichkeit besteht, auch ohne BEschwerden. Deshalb sollte nach einer 2-4wöchigen Antibiotikabehandlung der PSA kontrolliert werden.

----------


## Frau40

Vielen Dank, jetzt werde ich langsam etwas ruhiger. Mich hat der die Höhe des PSA Wertes geschockt. 1 Tag vor der Blutabnahme haben wir eine Radtour gemacht. Die Stunde Radfahren kann den Wert doch nicht so extrem beeinflussen, oder? 
Gruß

----------


## Harald_1933

> Die Stunde Radfahren kann den Wert doch nicht so extrem beeinflussen, oder?


Bitte *hier* lesen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Frau40

Vielen Dank. Ich bin sehr gespannt, was uns am Mittwoch beim Urologen erwartet. Danke der Informationen hier, können wir uns besser auf den Termin vorbereiten.
Viele Grüße

----------


## Hvielemi

> der Schock: PSA 5,7


Ergänzend zum bereits Gesagten dies:

Wichtiger zur Diagnose als der absolute PSA-Wert ist die Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit, ausgedrückt
in der Verdoppelungszeit (VZ). Bleibt der PSA auf dem gehabten Niveau oder sinkt er gar, ist
das erstmal Entwarnung. Steigt er langsam, das heisst mit einer VZ von einem Jahr oder mehr,
ist erst mal Entspannung angesagt, nur bei deutlich unterjährigen Verläufen (über mehrere
Messperioden) ist Mittlere Eile geboten. Mehr erfährt man also mit weiteren PSA-Messungen.

... und dies:



> Bei unserem 60jährigen Freund wurde im Februar die Prostata entfernt
> und ihm ging es danach echt schlecht


Das ist ein Einzelfall; Er wurde hoffentlich im Gegenzug vom Krebs befreit. 
Noch ein Einzelfall:
Mir wurde vor 4 Jahren die Prostata entfernt. Ich wurde dadurch zwar nicht geheilt, 
aber mir geht es durchaus gut: Ich gehe viel und gerne Bergwandern.


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Frau40

Danke Hvielemi, 

aber dennoch ist ein wert von 5,7 zu hoch für einen 50jährigen oder? Und beim Lesen im Forum bin ich auf viele Fälle gestoßen, die bei einem niedrigeren PSA Wert bereits biopsiert wurden.

Viele Grüße

----------


## Hvielemi

> Danke Hvielemi, 
> 
> aber dennoch ist ein wert von 5,7 zu hoch für einen 50jährigen oder?


Ja, 5.7 ng/ml ist deutlich zu hoch.

Aber das kann viele Gründe haben, auch kombiniert:

-  Eine gutartige Prostatavergrösserung (BPH)
-  Eine bakterielle Prostataentzündung
-  Eine nichtbakterielle Prostatentzündung
-  Eine Velotour vor der Messung
-  Sex vor der Messung
-  oder eben auch ein Tumor.

Jetzt geht erst mal in Ruhe zum Urologen, 
wartet die nächste PSA-Bestimmung ab, und
dann weiss man wohl schon mehr.

Selbst wenn es letzteres wäre, ist "wahnsinnige Angst"
nicht angesagt. Die ändert nichts, die hilft nichts,
sondern steht dem Leben im Wege. Und dieses Leben
wird mit Sicherheit weitergehen.
Damit will ich jetzt nicht sagen, dass Sorgen nicht
angebracht seien, aber lass Dich nicht davon vom
Leben abschnüren. 

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Frau40

Danke schön, ich werde mich am Mittwoch nach dem Termin noch einmal melden, wenn ich darf.
Gruß

----------


## Pierrot

Bitte auch Reduktion von Streuungen der PSA-Werte lesen!

Vielleicht findest Du auch bei www.myprostate.eu ein paar ähnliche Fälle. Benutze dazu den Menüpunkt "Erweiterte Suche".

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Frau40:

In der Dissertation (siehe den eigestellten Link von Harald_1933 ) wurde dargelegt, das eine mechanische Manipulation der Drüse wie Radfahren, Sex in welcher Form auch immer, etc. für eine tPSA-Erhöhung u.a. mit verantwortlich sein kann. Allerdings steigt nur das freie PSA ( fPSA, ungebundene, "gutartige") an. Das gebundene, komplexe, (cPSA, "bösartige) dagegen nicht.

Ergo, es ist zu empfehlen zusätzlich das freie PSA  (fPSA) mit bestimmen zu lassen. Aus dem Quotienten freies PSA versus tPSA (Gesamt-PSA) kann abgeschätzt werden, ob es sich eher um einen "gutartigen" , beningnen, ( > 0,25 oder > 25 % ) oder um einen "bösartigen", malignen) Prozess  handelt 
( < 0,15 oder < 15 % ).
Die Werte dazwischen unterliegen einer sog. "Grauzone."

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Frau40

Guten Tag,

der Termin bei Urologen war heute. Ich habe erfahren, dass 2010 bereits ein PSA Wert ermittelt wurde. Dieser war bei 2,6.
Es wurde Blut abgenommen für die Ermittlung des fPSA. Des Weiteren Tastuntersuchung: Unauffällig,
Sonographie: Unauffällig.

Größe Prostata 25 ml.

Jetzt müssen wir das Ergebnis abwarten. Weitere Schritte: 1 Woche  Antibiotikegabe und nach 4 Wochen wieder Werte Ermitteln. Ist die  Vorgehensweise okay?

Viele Grüße

----------


## Frau40

Noch mal ich: 
Der Arzt hat erst die Untersuchung gemacht und 10  Minuten später wurde Blut abgenommen. Er meinte der PSA Wert würde sich  erst nach 30 Minuten erhöhen. Ist das  korrekt? 

Viele Grüsse

----------


## silver dollar

an sich kenne ich das in der umgekehrten Reihenfolge an dem Verhältnis PSA fPSA sollte sich jedoch durch die Prostatamanipulation nichts ändern. Woher er die 30 Minuten hat entzieht sich
meiner Kenntnis, nur es gibt eine Menge Untersuchungen, die SEX Fahrradfahren etc. vor der Blutabnahme zur PSA Messung als nicht nennenswert evident bezeichnen. Sonographie unauffällig Größe 25 ml sind gute Aussichten, mal sehen was bei fPSA und später nach Antibiotikawirkung rauskommt. m.E. nach wäre es besser gewesen die Entzündung falls machbar via Urin / Sperma nachzuweisen und dann anzugehen, als nur
Antibiotika zu geben mit der Hoffnung falls da was ist dann wirkt das schon.

----------


## W. Werner

> ....der PSA Wert würde sich  erst nach 30 Minuten erhöhen....


 Das Blut zirkuliert in 1-2 Minuten einmal durch den ganzen Körper. Damit hat sich das bei der DRU exprimierte PSA in etwa der gleichen Zeit im Kreislauf "rumgesprochen". Das sollte gerade ein Urologe wissen und die Blutabnahme zur PSA-Bestimmung immer vor der DRU machen! LG - Wolfgang

----------


## Frau40

Hallo hier die neuen Werte: 

PSA 6,29 soll an dem anderen empfindlicheren Gerät getestet worden sein. Der erste Wert war ja vom Hausarzt getestet. Unterwert 10,5%? 

Weiteres Vorgehen: Antibiotikatherapie. Nächster Messtermin: 09.07.2014. Am 11.07. wollen wir eigentlich in den Urlaub. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es ähnliche Werte oder Fälle gab, bei denen kein Karzinom vorlag? 

Viele Grüße

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
wartet mal in Ruhe den 9.7. hinsichtlich fPSA und PSA ab. Vielleicht ist da schon Entwarnung gegeben, wenn nicht und was ich nicht glaube was dringendes rauskommt  dann fahrt in aller Ruhe in den Urlaub und betreibt nach Rückkehr weitere Diagnoseschritte,  für eine Entscheidung Biopsie ja/nein ist es m.E. nach auch am 9.7. ohne weitere Untermauerung durch Details zu früh.Der Prostatakrebs wenn er denn bei euch da ist wächst in den überwiegenden Fällen langsam aber zielstrebig.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es ähnliche Werte oder Fälle gab, bei denen kein Karzinom vorlag?


Da das PSA in erster Linie ein Organ- und kein Tumormarker ist gibt es auch keine ähnliche oder vergleichbare "Fälle." Selbst bei einem diagnostizierten PCa ist der Messwert des initial-tPSA individuell unterschiedlich unabhängig vom klinischen Stadium, Aggressivität, und Prostatavolumen etc.
Bei Prostataerkrankungen wie z. B. die granulomatösen Prostatatis, welche klinisch, diagnostisch, (erst durch eine histol. Gewebsanalyse) nicht von einem Karzinom zu unterscheiden ist, kann das tPSA weit über 50 ng/ml liegen. Weitere Drüsenerkrankungen welche das PSA ansteigen lässt ist z. B. dei Prostatainfarkt usw. und sofort.
Der Einzeifall ist immer zu betrachten. Cutoff`s jeglicher Marker sind statistische Wahrscheinlichkeitsaussagen und stellen allenfalls eine Orientierungshilfe dar. Zur Info, lese mal einige PCa-Historien in den Forumsprofilen oder in "myprostate.eu", da wirst Du keine einzige vergleichbare Genese finden im Kontext zum tPSA.

Ansonsten den Rat von "silver dollar" (#19) folgen, nämlich das frei PSA messen lassen. Darauf hatte ich ebenfalls schon hingewiesen (# 13).

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Danke für die Antworten. Mein Mann hat die Werte telefonisch erfahren. Ist 10,5 % nicht das frei PSA? 
Viele Grüße eine verunsicherte Frau.

----------


## LudwigS

Alle PSA-Werte haben eine Maßeinheit wie ng/ml oder ng/dl oder nmol/l.

Durch die Division (Quotient) von fPSA (freies PSA) und tPSA (gesamtes PSA) erhält man einen Wert kleiner 1 und ohne Maßeinheit.
Dieser wird zum besseren Verständnis in % angegeben.

Die 10,5 % sind der Anteil des freien PSA am gesamten PSA.

10,5 % deutet in Richtung Prostataentzündung oder Karzinom oder auch beides.

Wie gesagt: "deutet..."

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Die 10,5 % sind der Anteil des freien PSA am gesamten PSA. 10,5 % deutet in Richtung Prostataentzündung oder Karzinom oder auch beides. Wie gesagt: "deutet..."


@Frau40:

Abschliessend sei zu der Aussage von "LudwigS" hinzuweisen, dass nur eine histologische Gewebsanalyse am Stanzbiopsat, am besten durch einen erfahrenen Uropathologen befunden lassen, bestimmt werden kann, ob es sich um eine Entzündung, welcher Dignität auch immer, oder um ein Adenokarzinom handelt.

Anteil des freien PSA versus tPSA, Extraktion des gebundenen PSA-Anteil (cPSA ), PSA-Dichte, PCA-3 Urintest, etc. sind zusätzliche differenzialdiagnostische Tests um in etwa einschätzen zu können ob eine Biopsie angezeigt ist oder nicht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Das einzige was sicher bestimmt werden kann ist die Aggressivität des PCa`s, wenn es sich um ein Karzinom handelt, und zwar durch die Ermittlung der PSA-Verdopplungszeit ( PSA-VZ ), mind. 3 Messungen im Abstand von 3 Monaten. Ist diese > 3 Jahre ist von einem insignifikanten oder indolenten ( nicht behandlungbedürftigen ) PCa auszugehen. Liegt diese dagegen unter 3 Jahre so ist von einem signifikanten, also behandlungsbedürftigen, Krebs auszugehen, oder bei einer Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit von > 75 ng/ml per anum.

*Ergo, das PCa wird nur durch eine Gewebsanalyse diagnostiziert. Alles andere sind Spekulationen.*

Gruß Helmut

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Helmut




> bei einer Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit von > 75 ng/ml per anum.


hier liegt wohl ein Tippfehler vor, oder?: die Grenze ist doch bei 0,75 ng/ml/Jahr s. z.B. hier

Gruß
Roland

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@RolandHO:

Ups...., die "Kleinigkeiten" sind es was die grossen Unterschiede bewirken.

Ganz klar: 0,75 ng/ml im Jahr.

Merci für Deine Aufmerksamkeit.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
vermutbar ja nur dass man fPsa als Unterwert deklariert nun ja seufz. 10,6% fPSA deutet auf Prostataentzündung oder Karzinom hin. Das ist derzeit aber auch alles. Nun erst mal geduldig die Antibiotikatherapie abwarten, besser noch Urin / Spermauntersuchung zur Definiton einer bakteriellen Untersuchung durchführen und dann wenn sich der PSA immer noch nicht nach unten rührt weitere Diagnoseschritte durchführen und sehen ob es Richtung Biopsie gehen muss um Gewissheit zu haben. Dennoch würde ich falls das geplant war den Urlaub genießen, bei den aktuellen Werten ist kaum von einem Risiko welches während der Urlaubszeit plötzlich ausbricht zu rechnen.

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben heute die neuen Werte erhalten PSA 5,67 (am 14.06. 6,29) und fpsa 10,99 (vorher 10,5). Weitere Schritte: auf unser Drängen wird mein Mann nach dem Urlaub die Spermauntersuchung vornehmen lassen. Neue PSA - Wert Bestimmung soll im Oktober erfolgen. Ist das Vorgehen soweit okay?

Viele Gruesse
S.

----------


## tomblr

Hallo S.

der PSA Trend deines Mannes ist doch positiv zu  beurteilen. Er befindet sich zwar immer noch im Graubereich, daher sollte, wie bereits beschrieben, konsequent die  Diagnostik u. Therapie in Richtung Prostatitis (Blutbild, BSG, CRP, Leukozytose, Urin-/Spermakultur evtl. Antibiogramm) weiter  vorangetrieben werden um hier eine Aussage treffen zu können. Das  weitere Vorgehen sollte dann in 3 Monaten, nach Vorliegen eines neuen  PSA/fPSA Wert beurteilt werden. Je nach der weiteren Entwicklung könnte  dann ein PCA 3 Test (IGEL) eine weitere Risikobewertung vor einer  Biopsie liefern.

Jetzt genießt aber erst mal den Sommer und  bekommt den Kopf frei. Unsere Psyche ist ein wichtiger Teil der zum  Verlauf einer Erkrankung beiträgt und sollte daher nicht unterschätzt  werden.

Gute Zeit und toi, toi, toi....

Tom

PS: Eine erfolgreiche Antibiotikatherapie kann Wochen benötigen... daher ist hier Geduld gefragt.

----------


## Frau40

Mein Mann hat gerade angerufen, die neuen Werte sind da: PSA 5,87 / 12,99 %
Der Arzt schlägt Folgendes vor: Erneuter Ultra-Schall und Tastuntersuchung und dann Entscheidung, ob biopsiert wird. 
Mein Mann und ich haben uns im Vorfeld ein wenig informiert und tendieren dazu, die weitere Vorgehensweise mit dem Krankenhaus in Gronau zu besprechen.

Für weitere Tipps sind wir dankbar.
Viele Grüße
S.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Der Arzt schlägt Folgendes vor: Erneuter Ultra-Schall und Tastuntersuchung und dann Entscheidung, ob biopsiert wird.


@Frau40:

Ich glaube nicht, dass eine Tastuntersuchung bei einem aktuellen PSA von 5,87 ng/ml und ein Ultraschall, wenn dann schon eine TRUS (transrektaler Ultraschall), neue Erkenntnisse bringen wird. Gerade die Tastuntersuchung (DRUS) ist von der Erfahrung des Untersuchers abhängig. Weiterhin kommt hinzu, dass Tumore erst ab einer Grösse von ca. 0,7 cm ertastbar sind. Detektionsrate von gerade mal ca. 5%, und vorrausgesetzt dieser sitzt in der peripheren Zone. Die anderen Zonen, Raumforderungen, können nicht ertastet werden. Fakt ist zudem, dass mehre Tumorherde (multifokal)  vorhanden sein können mit unterschiedlicher Ausprägung des Gradings, d.h. ihrer Aggressivität.
Allerdings kommt  das PCa zu ca. 80% in der peripheren Zone vor, zum Enddarm gerichtete Seite.
Besser ist dagegen, eine 3-Tesla MRT (Magnetresonanztomographie) mit endorektaler Spule, oder eine mpMRT (multiparametrische MRT) durchführen zu lassen.
Sämtliche Läsionen in der Drüse sind sichtbar und können ihrer pathologischen Entität zugeordnet werden.

Sollten sich in dieser Bildgebung suspekte Läsionen zeigen, so können diese gezielt biopsiert werden. Erspart im Vorfeld etliche Rebiopsien, welche bei einer standadisierten 12-fachen Stanzbiopsie unter Ultraschall nach zumeisst negativen Befunden ("falsch negativ") zur Folge hat. Unnötige Gesundheitsrisiken wie Sepsis etc. welche bei einer Biopsie gegeben ist , ca. 4 % mittlerweile, können vermieden werden.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Helmut, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Kostet das 3Tesla-Mrt für Kassenpatienten extra?
Gruß S.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Kann ich nicht beurteilen, die privaten Kassen zahlen eine MRT, wenn der behandelnde Urologe eine Ueberweisung ausstellt was er in der Regel bei Privatpatienten auch tut, bei mir zumindest immer, d. h. mein Hausarzt.
Am besten mit der Kasse absprechen. Eine MRT, kostet ca. 1200,- .

Sollte die gesetzliche Kasse die Kosten für eine MRT nicht übernehmen, da eine MRT nach der S3-Leitlinie erst nach einem diagnostiziertes PCa mittels Biopsie empfohlen werden kann, um das klinische Stadium genauer zu bestimmen, und ihr diese Mittel nicht aufbringen könnt, rate ich zu einem hochauflösenden TRUS, Farbdoppler, oder "ANNA C-TRUS", durchgeführt von einem versierten Urologen auf diesem Gebiet.



Gruss Helmut

----------


## Frau40

Danke für Deine Antwort. Mein Mann hat gestern einen Termin in Gronau für den 24.10. vereinbart. Dort werden wir besprechen, wie es mit der Diagnostik und einer ggfs notwenigen Folgebehandlung oder OP weitergeht. Da Gronau nicht so weit weg ist, denke ich, dass die Entscheidung okay ist. Mehr als Abwarten können wir mometan wohl nicht.
Gruss
S.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Frau40:

In Gronau seid ihr in besten Händen.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen,

da wir am Freitag den Termin in Gronau haben, hat der "Haus"Urologe die Überweisung und die Werte geschickt. Es wurden auch die Testosteronwerte gemessen. Der letzte war 8,68 nmol und damit zu niedrig. Spielt das Testosteron im Rahmen der Krebsdiagnostik eine Rolle? 

Das letzte freie PSA wurde übrigens mit 0,76 ng/ml angegeben und ist höher als das der letzten Werte. 

Viele Grüße
S.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo S.,

der Testo-Wert ist in der Tat zu niedrig. Es sei denn, es wurde schon mit einer Hormonblockade begonnen. Um die Wirksamkeit einer Hormonblockade zusätzlich mit einem LHRH-Analoga feststellen zu können, ist der Testo-Wert ein wichtiges Indiz.

P.S.: Eben sehe ich, dass für nmol/l bei Testosteron ein Referenzwert von 6.68 - 25.7 angegeben wird. Also ist 8.68 wohl niedrig, aber nicht zu niedrig.

*"Das Gedruckte übt einen mächtigen Druck aus, der besondere Glaube ans Gedruckte ist einer der mächtigsten Aberglauben"*
(Marcuse)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Frau40

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Nein, mein Mann hat keine Hormonblockade erhalten. 
Mir ging es nur um die Frage, ob der Testosteronwert im Zusammenhang mit einen evtl. vorhandenen PCa zu sehen ist. 

Gruß S.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Mir ging es nur um die Frage, ob der Testosteronwert im Zusammenhang mit einen evtl. vorhandenen PCa zu sehen ist.


@Frau40:

Sollte ein PCa diagnostiziert sein, benötigt der Tumor Testosteron, eigentlich  Dehydrotestosteron  (DHT), um wachsen zu können, er "ernährt" sich  davon.
In der Regel ist das PCa vorerst Hormonabhängig. Deshalb auch die  "Hormontherapie", d. h. Hormonentzugstherapie, Hormonblockade, (ADT, z.b. durch LHRH-Analoga), welche dem Krebs  das benötigte Androgen (Testo) entzieht, reduziert, bis auf das s. g.  Kastrationsniveau (< 0,2 ng/ml / < 0,69 nmol/l ).
Ergo, kein Testosteron, kein Wachstum, der Tumor verhungert zunächst.
Das dem auch so ist, muss der Testosteronspiegel kontrolliert werden, um feststellen zu können, dass das applizierte Medikament auch wirkt und sein Zweck erfüllt.

Das Testosteron selbst stellt keinen Zusammenhang, Risikofaktor, für das entwickeln  eines PCa dar. Sonst wären alle Männer früher oder später Träger eines  Karzinoms.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Helmut, vielen Dank. Jetzt bin ich schlauer.
Gruss S.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Frau40:

  Wichtig zu erwähnen ist folgendes dazu, was ich vergessen hatte.

  Der Sinn über die Verlaufskontrolle des Testosteronspiegels, durch regelmässige Messungen, liegt darin begründet, ob das verordnete Medikament X auch tatsächlich das Testosteron auf Kastrationsniveau reduziert und hält.
  Dieses Niveau muss über einen längeren Zeitraum (ich glaube mind. 6 Monate, bin mir aber nicht so sicher.) gehalten werden. Ist dem nicht so, muss das Medikament gewechselt werden. Die Verlaufskontrolle des Testosteronspiegels während einer ADT (AHT) wird allzuoft in der urologischen Praxis vernachlässigt, d. h. die Kontrolle erfolgt nur über die PSA-Messungen.

  Auch hier ist es, wie bei allen anderen medikamentösen Therapien auch, der Eine spricht auf das Medikament "X" an, der Andere dagegen auf das Medikament "Y."

  Eine erweitere Info dazu im folgenden Link, d.h. eine Studie Wann eine Androgenentzugstherapie angezeigt ist vom DKFZ-, NTC-Heidelberg.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...-urologischen-

Gruss Helmut

----------


## WernerE

Hallo S.,

zunächst geht Ihr nur zur Biopsie. Was weiter geschieht, muss man sehen. Eine Anti-Hormontherapie steht mit großer Sicherheit zumindest vorerst nicht an. Ihr seid mit allem voll im Plan.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Frau40

(eigentlich eine blöde Anrede, aber...)

Ich bin noch nicht zufrieden mit den Antworten auf deine/eure Fragen bezüglich Testosteron. Das ist ja nicht nur ein Teufelszeug - wie es sich beim Wachstum des Prostatakrebs aufführt - sondern es ist für MannFrau wichtig fürs ganze Leben. 

Das Hormon Testosteron wird überwiegend (90%) beim Mann in den Hoden und bei der Frau im Eierstock gebildet. Der Rest der sogenannten Androgene stammen aus der Nebennierenrinde. 

Es sind also im weiblichen Körper ebenso weibliche wie männliche Sexualhormone vorhanden.

Gleichwohl spielt das Hormon Testosteron heute eine bedeutende kostenintensive Rolle in der Medizin der *Kaufwelt* (das ist der Bereich, in dem gesunde Menschen zu einem DOC gehen, der für viel Geld teure Untersuchungen veranlasst oder macht und dann für noch mehr Geld teure Medikamente verordnet - an deren Vertrieb er wahrscheinlich direkt oder indirekt verdient).    

Eine ganz gute Darstellung des Testosteron findet sich auf der "Pharmaseite" hier.


Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

Guten Morgen Winfried,

vielen Dank für Deine rege Beteiligung am aktuellen Forumsgeschehen. Die von Dir verlinkte Seite bringt - *hier* - noch mehr Wissenswertes zum Thema Testosteron. Ich hätte gern noch etwas mehr davon, denn meine 4.04 ng/ml bzw. 14.05 nmol/l sind doch etwas spärlich. Wegen des fehlenden Trainings auf Grund aktueller körperlicher Behinderung wird das bei der geplanten Messung im Januar 2015 sicher noch geringer ausfallen.

*"Bescheidenheit ist mehr eine Konsequenz des Denkens als des guten Willens"*
(Marcuse)

Gruß Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo lieber Harald,




> Zusammenfassung:Die bisher vorliegenden Daten sprechen für die Anwendung von Testosteron bei
> älteren Männern, wenn die Kombination einer nachgewiesenen erniedrigten
> Testosteron-Konzentration im Serum mit klinischen Zeichen eines
> Androgendefizits vorliegt und Kontraindikationen ausgeschlossen wurden. Zudem
> müssen regelmäßige Kontrolluntersuchungen des PSA und die Sonographie der
> Prostata gewährleistet sein.
> _PD Dr. Friedrich Jockenhövel_


Zum Artikel in der Ärztezeitung geht's  hier. 


Viel Spaß beim Lesen.


Winfried

P.S. diese Betrachtungen sind in diesem Thread fehl am Platz

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Winfried,

den von Dir verlinkten Artikel habe ich wahrlich sehr aufmerksam gelesen.




> Ist nur das Serum-Testosteron erniedrigt, ohne daß klinische Charakteristika eines Androgendefizits zu finden sind, besteht kein Anlaß zur Testosteron-Therapie, da mangels Symptomen der Patient keinen Nutzen von der Therapie hat. Gleiches gilt für die umgekehrte Situation, dem Vorliegen klinischer Zeichen eines Androgenmangels bei normalen Testosteron-Werten. Es gibt keine Hinweise, daß bei normwertigem Testosteron die zusätzliche Applikation von Androgenen einen Nutzen bringt.


Hin und wieder habe ich auch mal SHGB und DHT ermitteln lassen. DHT allerdings eher wegen des damaligen Absetzens von Proscar. DHT=Dihydrotestosteron i.S. = 464 ng/ml - Referenz 250-1000 ng/l. SHGB i.S. = Sexualhormon-bindendes Globulin = 54.5 nmol/l Referenz 17.1-77.6. Auch mal Dehydroepiandrosteron = DHEA i.S. = 1.00 µg/l Referenz 0.1-1.7 µg/l.

Mein sprichwörtlicher Optimismus lässt mich fast, nicht fest, daran glauben, dass nach der im November beginnenden 3-wöchigen ambulanten Reha mit wochentags täglich 6 Stunden Dauer incl. Mittagessen die Muskulatur wieder leichtes Training erlaubt, um den erbärmlichen aktuellen optischen Eindruck beider Arme und Schultern und noch mehr wieder zu verbessern.

*"Keine Zukunft vermag gutzumachen, was du in der Gegenwart versäumst"*
(Albert Schweitzer)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen, das sind echt viele Infos. Danke für die Mühe. Viele Grüsse S.

----------


## Markus45

Hallo Frau40,

wie war der Termin in Gronau. Habt Ihre neue Erkentnisse gewinnen können?

Grüße Markus

----------


## Frau40

Wir sind wieder da. Das lange Gespräch mit dem Arzt war angenehm und informativ. In den nächsten 3 Wochen wird die Biopsie stattfinden. Ultraschalluntersuchung und Tastunteruchung waren ohne Befund. Mein Mann hat bei dem Oberarzt ein gutes Gefühl.  Das ist mir persönlich sehr wichtig. Gibt es eigentlich Fälle, bei denen weder bei der ersten Biopsie, noch bei weiteren Untersuchungen, kein Karzinom gefunden?


 Viele Grüsse, S.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Gibt es eigentlich Fälle, bei denen weder bei der ersten Biopsie, noch bei weiteren Untersuchungen, kein Karzinom gefunden?


Leider ist das relativ häufig der Fall.




> Biopsie unauffällig trotz hohem PSA-Wert?
> Für betroffene Männer kann es psychisch sehr belastend sein, wenn der PSA-Wert zwar erhöht ist, bei der anschließenden Biopsie aber kein Tumorgewebe gefunden wird. Für sie bedeutet dies zunächst Abwarten und, vor allem bei weiter hohen PSA-Werten, auch eine erneute Gewebsentnahme. 
> Daher versuchen die Ärzte, aus dem Bluttest weitere Informationen abzuleiten. Hinweise auf einen Tumor gibt auch 
> 
> die Entwicklung des PSA-Wertes von Untersuchung zu Untersuchung und die Geschwindigkeit, mit der die Werte ansteigen. Steigt der Wert um mehr als 0,75 ng/ml pro Jahr, deutet dies eher auf ein Karzinom hin. Steigt der Wert auffallend schnell an, kann eine erneute Biopsie sinnvoll sein, auch wenn der Wert insgesamt noch nicht sehr hoch ist.


- *Hier* - der vollständige Bericht.

Ich wünsche Deinem Mann einen aussagefähigen Befund.

*"Manche Menschen sprechen aus Erfahrung, und manche aus Erfahrung nicht"*
(Curt Goetz)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

hattet Ihr nicht ein mpMRT machen lassen? (Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher). Aber mit den Daten könnte man ja gezielt eine Biopsie in den "auffälligen" Bereichen machen lassen. Dann pickst man wenigstens nicht ganz so blind in der Prostata herum....

Grüße Markus

----------


## Frau40

Guten Morgen,
wir hatten ein langes Gespäräch mit dem Doc. Es wird eine Biopsie unter Sedierung stattfinden. Irgendwie werden wohl mehrere bildgebende Elemente übereinander gelegt, damit nicht wild rumgestochert wird. 

Ein wenig mulmig ist uns bezüglich der möglichen Komplikationen.
Gruß S.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Frau40:

Um das erhöhte Risiko einer Sepsis (ca. 4%) bei einer rektalen Biopsie zu vermeiden, bzw. zu verringern, sollte eine Stuhl-Analyse auf eine mikrobielle Besiedlung von Keimen hin erfolgen. Ein adäquates Antibiotikum kann dann zuvor eingenommen werden. Weiterhin empfiehlt es sich einer Darmreinigung, und es sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass vor der Punktion das Rektum z. B. mit Braunol (Antiseptikum), ein Tip von "Tomblr", sterilisiert wird.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## tomblr

> sterilisiert wird.


Räusper.... desinfiziert Helmut.... die Haut sterilisieren geht wohl ohne größeren Schaden anzurichten kaum.

Bei einer Biopsie durch den Enddarm ist auf jedem Fall ein vorheriges Antibiogramm sinnvoll um schon im Vorfeld Resistenzen zu erkennen und auf das richtige Antibiotikum zu setzen. Um das Sepsisrisiko so gering wie möglich zu halten ist immer noch die perineale Biopsie das Mittel der Wahl.

Tom

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Um das Sepsisrisiko so gering wie möglich zu halten ist immer noch die perineale Biopsie das Mittel der Wahl.


Räusper... wie wär's denn mit "transgluteal" (von hinten durch die Gesäßmuskulatur) als Alternative? Geht auch ganz ohne Antibiotikum, dafür aber mit MRT Kontrolle:



Hab ich vor 2 Wochen mal ausprobiert - angenehm war es aber definitiv nicht!

----------


## Frau40

Der Termin steht. Die Klinik hat gerade bei meinem Mann angerufen: Termin ist der 11.11. Die neuen Werte (die ersten aus Gronau)
PSA 6,72 // Freies PSA 0,901// Quotient 0,13.

Das Rezept für das Antbiotikum bekommen wir zugeschickt. Eigentlich müssten die Ärzte in Gronau sich do mit allem gut auskennen, oder? 

Jetzt geht das Warten erst mal weiter. Gruss S.

----------


## tomblr

> "transgluteal"


Ist auch eine Möglichkeit aber sehr wenig verbreitet... 

Die Bauchlagerung ist dabei nicht für jeden geeignet und ab einem gewissen BMI > 30 ist eh schluss... wahrscheinlich die Gründe warum sich das Verfahren nicht flächendeckend durchsetzen kann.

Tom

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Das Rezept für das Antbiotikum bekommen wir zugeschickt. Eigentlich müssten die Ärzte in Gronau sich do mit allem gut auskennen, oder?


@Frau40:

Eigentlich sollten sich die Aerzte in Kronau damit auskennen, was auch der Fall sein wird. Das heisst aber nicht, dass sie dem auch unbedingt nachkommen.
Zeitdruck, Mehrkosten, vorgegebener pauschalisierter Abrechnungsfaktor der GKK, etc. Der Patient ist für sich verantwortlich, nicht die Aerzte.

@Tombfl:

Merci für Deine Richtigstellung.

@Low Road:

Andi, ein schönes Becken hast Du aber, sehr farbenprächtig.....

Gruss Helmut

----------


## LowRoad

> Ist auch eine Möglichkeit aber sehr wenig verbreitet... 
> 
> Die Bauchlagerung ist dabei nicht für jeden geeignet...


Wird und wurde bei mir in Seitenlage durchgeführt:




Helmut, it's not me!

----------


## tomblr

> Eigentlich müssten die Ärzte in Gronau sich do mit allem gut auskennen, oder?


Eigentlich ja, leider aber wird das Thema Sepsis bzw. Resistenzen immer noch erfolgreich verdrängt.

Eine transrektale Biopsie ist heute ein Standartverfahren mit jahrerlanger Erfahrung. Aus dieser Erfahrung heraus wird zur Sepsisprophylaxe eben auch ein Standartantibiotikum gegeben. In den letzten 3 Jahren gibt es aber gewichtige Gründe dieses Verfahren zu überdenken. Die steigende Zahl von Patienten mit VRE (Vancomycin-resistente Enterokokken)  http://edoc.rki.de/oa/articles/reRcy...qS3Top4YqQ.pdf ist signifikant und lässt das Sepsisrsiko derzeit offiziell von ehemals 1 auf 4 Prozent in die Höhe schießen. Dabei gibt es eine hohe Dunkelziffer von nicht erfassten Sepsen.

Das Problem ist der Mehraufwand der damit verbunden ist. Theoretisch müsste ca. 14 Tage vor Biopsie ein Rektalabstrich zur Erstellung eines Antibiogramms erfolgen. Sollte dieses Positiv auf VRE ausfallen wäre auf jedem Fall eine perineale Biopsie indiziert. Sollte nur die Wirkungslosigkeit auf das Standartantibiotikum Ciprofloxacin festgestellt werden, könnte auf ein Ersatzantibiotikum ausgewichen werden. Auch kann damit die Gefahr verringert werden auf das Ciprofloxacin eine Resistenz zu entwickeln.

Eine risikominimierte Biopsie könnte demnach wie folgt aussehen:

- Antibiogramm
- Gezielte Antibiotikaprophylaxe bzw. bei Nachweis von VRE perinealer Zugangsweg
- Haut- und Schleimhautdesinfektion mit Braunol (Tamponate) oder speziellen Biopsiesets mit desinfizierentem Gleitgel z.B. Farcodesan http://www.farco-pharma.de/index.php...od&np=80&p=177
- Periprostatischer Block 

Tom

Ergänzend hierzu: http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...sistenzen.html

----------


## Reinhold2

Immerhin wird die Biopsie unter Sedierung durchgeführt. Das ist normalerweise die Ausnahme, da das imho von der GKV nicht übernommen wird. Genauso bei einer Gastroskopie, da muss ich auch immer € 20,- zuzahlen. Neulich neben mir ein Türke, der seine Frau zur Gastro begleitet: was? € 20,-? Frau soll Schlauch schlucken!!

----------


## Frau40

Die Sedierung war ja einer der Gründe, warum wir den Hausurologen bei der Biopsie außen vor lassen. Das war beim Gespräch in Gronau auch sofort klar. 
Der Arzt meinte, wenn er an Stelle meines Mannes wäre, würde er immer eine Sedierung wählen.

Bei meinen Magenspiegelungen habe ich noch nie etwas dazu zahlen müssen. Das wundert mich jetzt schon.

----------


## tomblr

> Bei meinen Magenspiegelungen habe ich noch nie etwas dazu zahlen müssen. Das wundert mich jetzt schon.


Das ist ganz unterschiedlich, normalerweise ein Abrechnungsfaktor wenn der Patient ausdrücklich Angst vor der Maßnahme äußert. Das dürfte bei keiner GKV ein Problem geben. Einfach vorher mal mit der GKV abklären.




> Der Arzt meinte, wenn er an Stelle meines Mannes wäre, würde er immer eine Sedierung wählen.


Sieh an.. es gibt auch noch anders gestrickte Ärzte... Bei der Biopsie kann mancher Mann froh sein überhaupt irgend eine Art der Lokalanästhesie zu erhalten. Hardliner unter den Urologen rammen einem die Nadel auch schon mal ganz ohne alles 12 mal in die Prostata... haben wir schon immer so gemacht, machen wir auch weiterhin so... Achja, dazu kommt noch die chronische Selbstüberschätzung von uns Männern... Schwäche was ist das?

Tom

----------


## Frau40

Der Arzt hat auf Gefahren hingewiesen und ist mit uns den kompletten Bogen durchgegangen. Er hat auch alle meine Fragen bezüglich der Komplikationen in Ruhe beantwortet, ohne etwas zu beschönigen. 

Ist die Erstellung des Antibiograms im Rahmen der GKV möglich? Können wir einfach danach fragen?

----------


## tomblr

> Ist die Erstellung des Antibiograms im Rahmen der GKV möglich? Können wir einfach danach fragen?


Diese Frage kann über den Hausarzt abgeklärt werden. Dieser kann auch den Abstrich vornehmen und auswerten lassen. Den Befund könntet ihr dann weiterleiten. 

Die Kostenübernahme durch die GKV sollte in deren Sinn sein. Eine Therapie einer evtl. Sepsis ist um ein vielfaches höher. Das wäre meine Argumentation. 

Denkbar wäre auch eine Abrechnung auf Basis der GOÄ  im Rahmen einer IGEL mit anschließender Kostenerstattung der GKV bei positiver VRE.

Tom

----------


## tomblr

> hattet Ihr nicht ein mpMRT machen lassen


Ist mir gerade noch mal die Frage von Markus eingefallen.... du sprichst auch von Bilder die überlagert werden.

In diesem Fall ist evtl. mit Gronau noch mal zu klären ob die Biopsie nicht sowieso schon perineal durchgeführt wird. Dies würde auch die Sedierung bzw. evtl. Kurzzeitnarkose erklären.

Die perineale Biopsie erfolgt über eine Rasterschablone. So lassen sich bei einem multiparametrischem MRT die Bilder und die gezielt zu biopierenden Bereiche besser zuordnen.

Tom

----------


## Frau40

Hallo, mein Mann hat sich gestern in Gronau nach dem Antibiogramm gefragt, da kein Arzt in der Nähe war, erhalten wir in Laufe des Tages den Rückruf. Scheint nicht üblich zu sein, aber man kümmert sich. 

Ich melde mich, wenn ich mehr weiss.

Viele Grüße
S.

----------


## Frau40

Guten Morgen, 
gestern ist das Rezept für das Antibiotikum angekommen Ofloxacin 200 mg. 
Das Antibiogramm wird in Gronau nicht erstellt. Man hat uns aber die Möglichkeit aufgezeigt, den Hausarzt zu kontaktieren. Am Montag hat mein Mann dort den Termin.

Ist das Antibiotkum soweit okay?

Gruß S.

----------


## Reinhold2

Ja, ist ok. Ist ein Standardprodukt, dass in diesem Fall verschrieben wird. Wird es deinem Mann nicht langsam zuviel, auch noch ein Antibiogramm zu erstellen?! In dieser Nervenanspannung auch noch eine ziemlich überflüssige Untersuchung machen zu lassen. Ruhe und Entspannung ist vor der Biopsie imho wichtiger.

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Reinhold2,




> ziemlich überflüssige Untersuchung


wer solche Aussagen tätigt hat heute noch nicht die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt. Ich empfehle dir dringend ein Update in Sachen Antibiotikaresistenz!




> Ruhe und Entspannung ist vor der Biopsie imho wichtiger


Hilft dir zur Sepsisprophylaxe wenig und die ist definitiv wichtiger als Ruhe und Entspannung! Entspannung hat er nämlich in Form einer Analogsedierung.

Schönes Wochendende @ all!

Aus der sonnig werdenden Pfalz...

Tom

----------


## Reinhold2

> Ich empfehle dir dringend ein Update in Sachen Antibiotikaresistenz!


Na das ist ja, mit Verlaub, ein klassisches Eigentor von dir, Tom. Die Antibiotikaresistenz kommt ja genau von den viel zu viel verschriebenen Antibiotika!
Schönes WE!
R.

----------


## tomblr

Ok... noch mal von vorne...

Ein Antibiogramm wird erstellt um die Wirkung eines Antibiotikums auf die vorhandene Kultur zu testen. Dabei sollen evtl. vorhandene Resistenzen entdeckt werden und bezogen auf die Sepsisprophylaxe das am besten geeignete Antibiotikum dedektiert werden. Ziel ist es, bezogen auf die Biopsie, bei vorhandener VRE (Vancomycin-resistente Enterokokken) im Enddarm einen anderen Zugangsweg, meist perineal, zu wählen. Die Haut am Damm lässt sich effektiv desinfizieren und eine Keimverschleppung kann nahezu ausgeschlossen werden.

Bei negativer VRE dedektiert man das am besten geeignete Antibiotikum, mit der besten Wirksamkeit und verringerter Gefahr einer eigenen Resistenzbildung.

Eine VRE ist eine der am rasantesten sich ausbreitenden Antibiotikaresistenzen.

Diese ist mittlerweile insbesondere bei Patienten nachweisbar die

- in ländlicher Umgebung wohnen mit Tierzucht in unmittelbarer Nähe
- in Vergangenheit einen stationären Klinikaufenthalt bereits hinter sich hatten
- Bewohner eines Pflegeheimes oder einer Gemeinschaftseinrichtung sind
- gerne rohes Fleisch (Mett, Tartar) konsummieren 
- bereits an einer Immunschwäche leiden

Warum ich mir ein Eigentor mit der Empfehlung eines Antibiogramms erlaube entzieht sich jetzt leider vollends meiner Kenntnis. 

Im übrigen.... jede prophylaktische Antibiotikagabe birgt immense Gefahren einer Resistenzbildung. Daher ist man in der Urologie ja mittlerweile bemüht alternative Nachweismethoden eines PCA zu entwickeln um die Vielzahl der unnötigen, und damit auch unnötigen prophylaktischen Gabe eines Antibiotikums, zu vermeiden.

Derzeit laufen auch jede Menge Kampagnen gegen den massenhaften Einsatz von Antibiotika beim Menschen und in der Veterinärmedizin. Wir müssen uns vor Augen halten, dass wir längerfristig keine wirkunsvollen (Ersatz) Antibiotika mehr zur Verfügung haben werden. An diesem Dilemma werden zukünftig Menschen vermehrt sterben...  

Tom

Nochmals den Link zum besseren Verständnis: http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...sistenzen.html

Antibiogramm: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antibiogramm 

Zitat: 


> Ein Antibiogramm wird vor jeder Antibiotikatherapie empfohlen.


Ärztezeitung: http://www.aerztezeitung.de/politik_gesellschaft/gesundheitspolitik_international/article/859987/who-schlaegt-alarm-resistenzen-antibiotika-bedrohlich.html?sh=13&h=2017337511




> Antibiotika gegen Carbapenem-resistente  Klebsiellae pneumoniae (CRKP) sind in etlichen Ländern bei mehr als der  Hälfte der Patienten inzwischen unwirksam. Betroffen sind Menschen mit  Pneumonien, Sepsis, Neugeborene und Patienten auf Intensivstationen.Die in den 1980er Jahren entwickelten Chinolone sind ebenfalls in  weiten Teilen der Welt bei mehr als der Hälfte der Patienten mit  Infektionen des Urogenitaltrakts unwirksam geworden.In Österreich, Australien, Kanada, Frankreich, Japan, Norwegen,  Südafrika, Schweden und UK versagt die Behandlung bei Gonorrhöe mit der  dritten Generation von Cephalosporinen. Täglich infizieren sich weltweit  eine Million Menschen mit Gonorrhöe.Bei MRSA-Infektionen ist die Mortalität um 64 Prozent erhöht.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Na das ist ja, mit Verlaub, ein klassisches Eigentor von dir, Tom. Die Antibiotikaresistenz kommt ja genau von den viel zu viel verschriebenen Antibiotika!


@Reinhold2:

Das klass. Eigentor von Tom, respektive seinen Erläuterungen zu Antibiotikaresistenzen, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht erkennen.

Andererseits ist bei einer gegebenen Sepsis nach erfolgter Biopsie wieder ein Bett auf der Intensivstation für ca. 14 Tage belegt, sollten diese überlebt werden, was mit Zusatzeinnahmen einhergeht, und für ein betriebwirtschafliches Unternehmen oberwichtig ist.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen,
ich werde immer nervöser, mit jeder Menge Kopfkino. Der PSA Wert ist zwar unter 10 und der fpsa bei 13%. Aber seit ein paar Wochen sind die Nackenschmerzen bei meinem Mann schlimmer (eigentlich eine Verengung/ Verknöcherung).

 Der Arzt in Gronau meint zwar, bei den Werten ist nicht mit einem fortgeschrittenen PK zu rechen, aber man liest ja auch von anderen Fällen. 

Ich weiß, erst die Biopsie abwarten, aber die Angest kann einem niemand nehmen, oder? 

Grüße 
S.

----------


## Reinhold2

Hallo Frau40 (bescheuerter Name!), 
deine wichtigste Aufgabe ist jetzt nicht nervös wie ein aufgescheuchtes Huhn rumzurennen und Unruhe oder gar Panik zu verbreiten, sondern deinem Mann Zuversicht und Optimismus vorzuleben. Davon hat er mehr, als wenn du angsterfüllt und mit worst-case-Szenarien im Kopf durch die Gegend rennst. Nichtwissen macht Angst, die Biopsie wird Klarheit verschaffen und dann kann man in Ruhe die nächsten Schritte überlegen. Hilfreich ist auch wenn du, falls dein Mann dazu nicht mehr in der Lage ist, oder keine Lust dazu hat, die *S3 Leitlinien* zu lesen und sich das nötige Fachwissen anzueignen.

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Reinhold,
danke für die Antwort.
Mein Mann ist ja relativ ruhig (bzw. mir genüber). Ich bin der Kopfmensch von uns. Und natürlich mache ich mir die Gedanke, teile sie aber nicht mit meinem Mann.

Gruß

----------


## Reinhold2

fang mal hier an zu lesen: http://www.awmf.org/uploads/tx_szlei...nom_201409.pdf

----------


## Carlos

Hallo liebe Frau40
nimm doch einfach einen X-beliebigen Vornamen, mit dem S hast du ja schon einen kleinen Anfang gemacht. Sofi / Sonja / Siglinde unsw. unsw. Klingt irgendwie besser und Reinhold beruhigt sich auch wieder. Gruß Carlos  (ich heiß auch nicht wirklich so )

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Frau40,

solange die Biopsie keine Erkenntnisse gebracht hat nützt es in der Tat niemand in Hektik zu verfallen. Sich mit den S3 Leilinien zu beschäftigen ist gut, aber auch nur interessant wenn tatsächlich ein verwertbares Ergebnis vorliegt.

Natürlich kann euch niemand die Anspannung nehmen, trotz allem müsst ihr gerade jetzt mit beiden Beinen auf der Erde stehen. Sucht die Ablenkung, geht Essen oder ins Kino, treibt Sport oder macht Wellness. Irgend etwas was Ablenkung bringt.

Ratsam ist auch einmal einen Blick in den blauen Ratgeber für Angehörige, herausgegeben vor den deutschen Krebshilfe. Hier findest du als Angebhörige sehr gute Ratschläge http://www.krebshilfe.de/fileadmin/I...ngehoerige.pdf

Nochmals, erst das Ergebnis abwarten, dann gezielt die weiteren Schritte planen....

Tom

----------


## RalfDm

> Hallo Frau40 (bescheuerter Name!), 
> deine wichtigste Aufgabe ist jetzt nicht nervös wie ein aufgescheuchtes Huhn rumzurennen...


Glückwunsch, Reinhold! Wirklich ein sehr einfühlsamer Beitrag.

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

> ich werde immer nervöser, mit jeder Menge Kopfkino. Der PSA Wert ist zwar unter 10 und der fpsa bei 13%. Aber seit ein paar Wochen sind die Nackenschmerzen bei meinem Mann schlimmer (eigentlich eine Verengung/ Verknöcherung).
> 
>  Der Arzt in Gronau meint zwar, bei den Werten ist nicht mit einem fortgeschrittenen PK zu rechen, aber man liest ja auch von anderen Fällen. 
> 
> Ich weiß, erst die Biopsie abwarten, aber die Angst kann einem niemand nehmen, oder?


Liebe S(ibylle?)

Nein, die Angst kann man dir nicht abnehmen, 
aber beim Einordnen kann man schon helfen:




> 1. PSA Messung 2010 2,7
> 2. Messung Juni 2014 Hausarzt 5,3
> 4. Messung Juli 2014 Urologe nach Antibiotika 5,7 / 10,99 %
> 5. Messung Oktober 2014 5,87/12,99 %


Unter der Berücksichtigung, dass die Prostata auch ohne Krebs
rund 1ng/ml PSA sezerniert, ergibt sich eine grob gesehen
konstante Verdoppelungszeit des PSA von etwa 2 Jahren.
Zusammen mit dem recht tiefen fPSA-Anteil mag da schon
etwas vorhanden sein, aber das reicht nicht für einen hoch-
aggressiven Krebs, der schon in diesem frühen Stadium 
gestreut hätte, und schon gar nicht bis hinauf in den Nacken.

Selbst wenn die Biopsie positiv sein sollte, könnt ihr dem
Ergebnis recht gelassen entgegenschauen. Ein Krebs mit einer
derartig geringen Wachstumsdynamik braucht keine Eile zur
Therapie, und - ich greife jetzt dem Biopsieergebnis vor - hat
eine sehr gute Heilungschance. Falls überhaupt was vorliegt.

Dass die Biopsie angezeigt sei, lässt sich aufgrund der vorliegenden
Werte allerdings nicht leugnen. Dein Mann hat durchaus Grund zu
seiner "relativen Ruhe". Die Nackengeschichte sollte man aber auch
nicht vernachlässigen, wenn sie nicht mit einem Krebsgeschehen
zusammenhängt.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Frau40

Guten Morgen, 

wenn Ihr mögt, nennt mich Sibylle. Ich bin mit Daten im Netz ,auf Grund meines Berufes, ein Sensibelchen.
Lieber Konrad, danke für Deine Mühe die Daten auszuwerten. Und allen anderen: Danke für Eure Worte und Eure Bemühungen.
Ich melde mich in der nächsten Woche mit dem Ergebnis der Biopsie. 

Viele Grüße Sibylle ;0)

----------


## W.Rellok

Guten Morgen Sibylle,




> Eine *Sibylle* (griechisch _σίβυλλα_), auch fälschlich _Sybille_, ist dem Mythos nach eine Prophetin, die im Gegensatz zu anderen göttlich inspirierten Sehern ursprünglich unaufgefordert die Zukunft weissagt. Wie bei vielen anderen Orakeln ergeht die Vorhersage meistens doppeldeutig, teilweise wohl auch in Form eines Rätsels.


habe ich aus Wikipedia.

Um Konrad vom Klerus etwas abzulenken, bitte ich ihn einfach, uns mehr über Sibylle zu erzählen. Wenn er mag...


Winfried

----------


## Hartmut S

liebe frau,

ich nenne mich einmal cumputer-freak.
seit ca. 1988 (BTX) ist das "internet" meins. *g*
später war das windoof 3.1 schlimmer als das heutige!

wenn du deine anmeldedaten "un"richtig eingegeben hast, kannst du deinen richtigen vornamen hier nennen.
viel wichtiger ist, dass du deinen PC mit einem virenprogramm, und einer vernünftigen firewall (bereits am router) schützt.
dann kann dir nicht viel passieren.

gruss hartmut

(hoffentlich ist die box nicht von der teledoof) *g*

----------


## Hvielemi

> wenn Ihr mögt, nennt mich Sibylle. Ich bin mit Daten im Netz ,auf Grund meines Berufes, ein Sensibelchen.
> 
> Ich melde mich in der nächsten Woche mit dem Ergebnis der Biopsie.


Liebe S-ibylle

Das geht schon in Ordnung mit der Vorsicht im Netz.
Ich hab dich Mit Sibylle angesprochen, weil es ja sein
könnte, oder eben auch nicht, ganz wie Winfried uns
erguhgelt hat.
Es geht einfach besser, als die Anrede  "gute Frau!"

Dazu musste ich in der Tat erst mal nachschauen, wo
das 'y' zu stehen habe.

Eben aus einer Narkose erwacht, wünsche ich nun eine
gelassen entspannte Zeit bis zur Biopsie. Die Tage danach,
bis der Bericht vorliegen wird, würde allerdings nur ein
Ochse ruhig verbringen können ...

@Winfried
Auch wenn ich mich hier gelegentlich mit Weissagungen
befasse, bemühe ich mich stets, dies nicht im Drogendampf
einer Pythia oder eben sibyllinisch zu tun, sondern 
nachvollziehbar basiert auf den wenigen Fakten, die
angeboten werden. "Einordnen" ist dabei mein Ziel,
denn Wissen beruhigt mehr als Abwiegeln oder von
höheren Kräften reden, die - auf unübersehbar 
sibyllinische Weise - uns Männern PSA- und Gleason-
Scores als irgendwo über den Wolken ausgeknobeltes
Schicksal zuordnen würden.

*
Carpe diem!
*Konrad

----------


## Frau40

Hallo,

Wir haben heute die Ergebnisse der gestrigen Biopsie per Telefon erhalten.  Gleason 3+3. Das Areal war bei der Sono gut einsehbar, so dass nur in dem Bereich gestanzt wurde. 

Am Mittwoch nächster Woche ist der Termin in der Spezialsprechstunde in Gronau.  Wir haben gestern einen Flyer über Hifu mitgemommen. Aber der Doc sagte, dass alles Optionen offen stehen. Ich werde weiter berichten.
Sybille

S

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

das hört sich doch grundsätzlich erstmal recht gut an. Somit könnt Ihr erstmal ruhig nach der richtigen Therapie schauen.
Wieviele waren Stanzungen waren es und wieviele waren betroffen?

Grüße Markus

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Markus,

ich glaube,es waren 12 Stanzen. Mal sehen, ob ich den Befund heute per Mail anfordere. Alles Weitere werden wir dann wohl am nächsten Mittwoch erfahren. Nochmal Danke, dass Ihr uns mit Informationen und lieben Worten geholfen habt.
S.

----------


## Frau40

Hallo, hier der Befund: evtl. verkürzt, weil ich nicht alles abschreiben kann/möchte:

14 Stanzen

8 basal links Fokaler ASAP
9 apikal lateral links Karzinom 70% , Gleason 3+3
10 Fokaler high grade pin


icd c.61.9
icd-o-m 8140/3 

Ist es normal, dass keine Tumorklassifizierung vorliegt?

Über eine Eischätzung würde ich mich freuen. 
Gruß S.

----------


## WernerE

Hall S.,

die Klassifizierung ist Gleason 3 + 3. Du meinst sicher die vermutliche Ausbreitung. Das kann eh nur grob geschätzt werden. Bei mir stand damals "mindestens T2a". Da ist dann aber T3b raus geworden Vielleicht verzichtet Gronau ja auf die Aussage. Das könnt Ihr aber bestimmt noch mit dem Arzt besprechen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Urologe

Bei Biopsie ist das Stadium "per definitionem" pT1c (p steht für Pathologe)
wenn aber ein Tastbefund etwas anderes suggerieren würde würde 
der Untersucher ggf. uT4 schreiben (V.a. Infiltration der Umgebung wegen des Tastbefundes)

Bei Ihnen hiesse es also (solange keine Staginguntersuchung druchgeführt wurde)

pT1c G2 Nx Mx Gleason 3+3

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

interpretiere ich es richtig, dass eine Stanze mit 70% betroffen ist? Und Ihr einen Gleason Score von 3+3=6 habt?
Wenn das so ist, ist jetzt nicht so viel Eile gegeben. Soll heißen, Ihr habt in Ruhe Zeit, Euch Gedanken über die nächsten Schritte (Therapie) zu machen.
Wichtig: Informiert Euch gut und sprecht nicht nur mit einem Arzt. Lasst Euch Zeit bei der Entscheidung.

Grüße Markus

PS: vielleicht solltest Du Dir doch die Mühe machen, event. den ganzen Befund abzuschreiben. Dann können die "Experten" hier sicherlich noch mehr zu dem Befund sagen.

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe S-ibylle

GS 3+3 war das, was ich beim Schreiben von Beitrag #80  erwartet hatte.
Die 70% in der einen Stanze sind schon recht viel. Das sollte sich in einem
MRT darstellen lassen und ruft (vielleicht) nach einer fokalen Therapie. 
Statt die ganze Prostata zu entnehmen oder mit Strahlen zu zerstören 
wird dabei nur lokal therapiert.
Guckt Euch dazu das Stichwort HIFU mal näher an. Prof. Schostak in
Magdeburg oder Dr. Eberli am USZ in Zürich sind grad mal zwei Namen
von vielen, die mir dazu einfallen. 

Ich schliesse mich, auch aufgrund der langen VZ, Markus an:
Lasst Euch Zeit. 
Aber lasst es nicht liegen, davon wird es nicht besser.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Frau40

Guten Morgen, im Befund steht, dass die anderen Stanzen rechts und links regelrechtes Gewebe enthalten. Die eine Stanze 26 mm ist zu 70 % betroffen. Mein Mann denkt sich: Warum mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen. Und wenn auch nur weitere Therapieschritte aufgeschoben werden, ist ja schon Zeit gewonnen. Prof. Schostak hat schon geantwortet, dass hifu focal one möglich wäre. 

Da Gronau direkt um die Ecke ist, bietet es sich an, dort die weitere Behandlung vornehmen zu lassen, oder? 

Leider haben wir dass Gefühl (da bisher keine Langzeitstudien vorliegen), viele Gesprächspartner, die wir zu deren Meinung befragen, dieser Therapiemethode kritisch gegenüber stehen. 

Die Radikalentfernung kann doch nicht immer als erste Wahl erscheinen, oder? 

Viele Grüße
Sybille/Sibylle

----------


## Hvielemi

> Prof. Schostak hat schon geantwortet, dass hifu focal one möglich wäre
> 
> Leider haben wir dass Gefühl (da bisher keine Langzeitstudien vorliegen), viele Gesprächspartner, die wir zu deren Meinung befragen, dieser Therapiemethode kritisch gegenüber stehen. 
> 
> Die Radikalentfernung kann doch nicht immer als erste Wahl erscheinen, oder?


Liebe Sybylle

Prof. Schostak wird euch sicher informiert haben, dass HIFU im Rahmen von Studien
angewendet werden soll, eben genau, um diese Langzeiterfahrungen zu gewinnen.
Weil aber HIFU keine Einbahnstrasse ist, stehen bei Versagen RPE und Bestrahlung
oder auch die Wiederholung der Behandlung offen.

RPE erscheint daher eher als zweite denn als erste Wahl, denn absolute
Sicherheit bietet sie nur hinsichtlich des Organverlustes, aber nicht der
Heilung. 

Ob Gronau oder Magdeburg oder sonstwo die bessere Adresse sei, weiss ich nicht.

Carpe diem
Konrad

----------


## Frau40

Test
12345678

----------


## Frau40

Okay. Es klappt wieeine der.....werde nachher nocheinmal schreiben.....

----------


## Frau40

Guten Morgen, jetzt der zweite Versuch, nachdem der Bericht von gestern im www verschwunden ist. Das Gespräch am Mittwoch mit dem ersten Arzt verlief für meinen Mann ziemlich unbefriedigend. Überall im Wartezimmer lagen Flyer für die focal one Therapie aus. In diesen Flyern stand nichts vom empfohlenen Alter. 

Und nun hieß es, mein Mann sei zu jung und die Behandlung hat in Gronau auch noch niemand gemacht. Ausserdem hätte mein Mann eine Top Heilungschance nach der OP (Berechnung wurde uns vorgelegt). Da man bei der Biopsie im Ultraschall was sehen kommte wurde aus dem T1 ein T2 gemacht. Und die OP sei die erste Wahl. Wir wollten aber noch weitere Infos zu Hifu focal one. Gott sei Dank hatte der Arzt vom Erstgespräch aus dem Oktober Zeit, und wir konnten ausführlich mit ihm sprechen.

Das momentane Problem ist wohl, dass durch Biopsie die Prostata ziemlich zerschossen ist und ein MRT erst in ca. 6 Monaten möglich ist. Nach sehr langem hin und her habe ich ihn gefragt, was er machen würde, wenn er in der Situation meines Mannes wäre. Seine Antwort: "Operieren...ähhh nein, ich weiß es nicht". 

Da waren wir so schlau wie vorher....er versprach uns, mit Prof. Witt zu sprechen und uns zu informieren. Parallel habe ich Prof. Schostak angeschrieben, dessen Antwort meinem Mann ausserordentlich gut gefallen hat. Am Freitag rief der Arzt aus Gronau an, dass die Behandlung auch in Gronau in einem halben Jahr durchgeführt werden kann. 

Mein Mann tendiert nun Richtung Magedeburg, obwohl Gronau nur eine gute halbe Stunde entfernt ist. 

So, das wars erstmal. Ich würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen.
Gruß S.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mein Mann tendiert nun Richtung Magedeburg, obwohl Gronau nur eine gute halbe Stunde entfernt ist.


Klar!
Warum zum Schmiedchen, wenn man zum Schmied gehen kann!

Das Alter spielt m.E. überhaupt keine Rolle, weil die HIFU 
bei Versagen jede andere Therapie offen lässt.  

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Markus45

Hallo Frau 40,

ich würde an Eurer stelle mir die Zeit nehmen und mal nach Magedburg zu fahren. Ein persönliches Gespräch vor Ort zählt viel mehr als einige E-Mails.
Ich bin oder war in einer ähnlichen Situtation. Laut der Ärzte wäre nur die OP die optimale Option.
Nach langen überlegen und einigen Telefonaten mit Magdeburg und anderen Ärzten, wollte ich eigentlich auch die Hifu machen.
Hierzu ist mein Krebs aber noch zu klein. Also warum dann operieren. 
Ich habe mich jetzt für das Beobachten entschieden. Bei dieser Therapie erfolgt die "Überwachung 1/4 jährlich. Und falls sich alles verschlechtern sollte, kann die OP oder bis dahin andere Therapien immer noch gemacht werden.

Versucht Euch ein eindeutiges Bild der Situation zu verschaffen. Mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen. Eine OP ist schnell gemacht. Aber ist sie zu dem jetzigen Zeitpunkt wirklich die 1. Option?
Nehme Euch die Zeit!

Mein Eindruck bei den meisten Ärzten war: Operieren - hift immer.... (gerade auch bei den Kliniken, die das anbieten....).

Grüße Markus

----------


## WernerE

Hallo S.,

für die RPE ist Gronau m. E. mit die 1. Adresse. Bezüglich HIFU würde ich mich in die Hände von Professor Schostak begeben.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Grüß Gott S.

Magdeburg, Prof. Schostak ist eine gute Adresse. Mir hat Prof. Schostak erst mal sehr geholfen, hat mir die Angst genommen (siehe meinen Bericht).
Ich werde mich zu gegebener Zeit wieder in Magdeburg melden und dem Rat von Martin Schostak folgen. Er hat mir die weitere Vorgehensweise in einem
sehr persönlichen Gespräch, nicht unter Zeitdruck dargelegt. Die Art mit dem Gespräch bei Prof. Schostak, habe ich bei keinem meiner vielen Arztgespräche
erlebt.

Liebe Grüße aus der Hersbrucker Schweiz

Manfred Seitz

----------


## Carlos

Warum kann man den Beitrag von Manfred Seitz nicht lesen ?     Ah jetzt geht es ja doch !

----------


## klaus42

Hallo, ich kann die Beurteilung in bezug auf Prof.Schostak vollumfänglich aus eigener Erfahrung  bestätigen und dies nachdem ich in den letzten 2 Jahren fünf Direktoren von Universitätskliniken (Urologie) in persönlichen Gesprächen betr. Diagnostik und empfohlenen Therapien kennengerlent habe. 
Schöne Grüsse aus Bonn
klaus42

----------


## Muller

Guten Abend, mich interessiert immer wieder, wie Prostatitis diagnostiziert wird.Kein Urologe hat mir eine richtige Antwort gegeben.

 silver dollar schrieb in: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...p?8431-PSA-5-7
"Der Urologe wird abklären ob eine Prostataentzündung vorliegt die den PSA hochtreibt und Antibiotika verordnen..." 

Von Antibiotika hat nie ein Urologe zu mir gesprochen,
vor allem, wie prüft einer das? Nur über Ejakulat oder auch verschieden anders? Und ich kann ja den Urol. nicht zwingen. Was mache ich dann?
Zu mir wurde dann gesagt,das sieht man unterm Mikroskop, sprich an den Stanzen.

"...und er wird auch auf eine gutartige Prostatavergrößerung prüfen, die ebenfalls in etlichen Fällen je nach Größenzunahme den PSA Wert erhöht. "

Erst nach Ablauf dieser Ausschlussdiagnostik verbunden mit möglicherweise weiteren diagnostischen Schritten"
Welche weiteren Schritte, außer Stanzen und BauchSONO, alles andere wurde bei im Vorfeld abgelehnt.
Außer 10 Tage Antibiotika (Sulfamethoxazol 800mg+Trimethoprim 160mg) gegen Harnwegsinfekte u. wohl angeblich auch P.indiziert., die ich mir vom allg. Mediz. erbeten habe nach anlegen einer Urinkultur wegen trübem Harn.Sind meine Urologen nun der "Hammer" ? Oder gibt es auch andere?

Aber Konrads Worte sind goldrichtig, sie nehmen die ersten tiefen Ängste.

Gruß Jensen

----------


## LowRoad

Eine Ergänzung zur prophylaktischen Antibiotikagabe bei rektaler Stanzbiospie. Tom hat sehr vehement für ein Antibiogramm plädiert, um Resistenzen VOR der Biopsie erkennen zu können.

Taylor et al. hat in dazu eine kleine prospektive Studie durchgeführt[1]. Bei 314 von 487 Patienten wurde eine derartige Zellkultur angelegt, um Resistenzen zu erkennen, um schon Upfront ein offensichtlich ungeeignetes Antibiotika zu vermeiden, bzw. ein geeignetes einzusetzen. Die Ergebnisse sind, meiner Meinung nach, aber eher enttäuschend:


Men in Group A were more likely to receive supplemental gentamicin prophylaxis and had fewer infectious complications (*1.9% vs 2.9%*).

Relativ ist das natürlich eine etwa 30%ige Reduzierung, aber die absoluten Zahlen sind nicht gerade überzeugend für diesen doch sehr erheblichen Aufwand. Lohnt sich das? Gibt es Alternativen? Was meinen die Forumsteilnehmer? Tom?

----------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Taylor et al.; Rectal Swab Culturedirected Antimicrobial Prophylaxis for Prostate Biopsy and Risk of Postprocedure Infection: A Cohort Study

----------


## tomblr

Hallo LowRoad,

statistisch mag das zwar keine Relevanz haben, ist jedoch  klinisch bedeutend. In Relation muss man auch noch die  länderspezifischen Resistenz- bzw. steigerungsraten berücksichtigen.  Deutschland liegt hier sehr weit vorne. Der Aufwand ist auf jedem Fall  für Risikopatienten lohnend. Diese lassen sich ja vorher abschätzen:

- Patienten mit bereits nachgewiesenen, häufig auftretenden bakteriellen Infektionen.
- Patienten die bereits stationäre Klinikaufenthalte nachweisen können
- Patienten aus Gemeinschaftsunterkünften
- Patienten aus ländlicher Umgebung und mit Kontakt zur Tiermast
- Patienten mit hohem Konsum rohem Fleisch

usw. 

Der  Aufwand und die Kosten eines Antibiogrammes sind im Vergleich zu einer  intensivpflichtigen Sepsistherapie marginal. Wird auch nur eine Sepsis  von 100 Biopsien verhindert ist auch dies ein volkswirtschaftlicher  Gewinn. Zudem geht es ja nicht nur um die Sepsisverhinderung sondern  auch um die Vermeidung einer Resistenzbildung, dies  bleibt unter dieser Betrachtung völlig unberücksichtigt. Jede Biopsie  ohne Nachweis eines Karzinoms ist eine prophylaktische  Antibiotikaeinnahme und dadurch die Förderung einer Resistenzbildung zu viel. 

Wären  alle Hygienebedingungen im klinischen und ambulanten Bereich gleich  hoch und das Biopsieverfahren würde dazu konsequent standartisiert  Anwendung finden würden die Sepsisraten und auch die vergleichsweise harmlosen Prostatitiden sicherlich nicht steigen http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22575912 . Periprostatischer Block als "state of the art" oder Desinfektion der  Rektumschleimhaut? Es soll noch Ärzte geben die verzichten auf beides!

Alternativen?  Ja, drastische Reduzierung der Biopsien durch Umdenken in der  Diagnostik. Keine Biopsien ins "Blaue" sondern zielgerichtet auf MRT  basierendem, manifestem Nachweis und über andere Zugangswege.

Tom

PS:  Bei unseren holländischen Nachbarn wird vor jeder stationäre Aufnahme  der Patient auf Resistenzen getestet und bei positivem Test isoliert.  Lohnt sich dieser erhebliche Aufwand im Kosten-/Nutzenvergleich?

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,

die Erklärung  hier

http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Prostatitis

----------


## tomblr

Im Nachtrag noch eine Studie zu Kosten und Nutzen einer zielgerichteten Antibiotikaauswahl mittels Antibiogramm an die ich mich erinnern konnte.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22341272




> Targeted antimicrobial prophylaxis was associated with a notable  decrease in the incidence of infectious complications after transrectal  ultrasound guided prostate biopsy caused by fluoroquinolone resistant  organisms as well as a decrease in the overall cost of care.


Auf gut Deutsch: Eine zielgerichtete Antibiotikaprophylaxe ist billiger als die Behandlung von Komplikationen.

Tom

In eigener Sache: Ich wünsche euch schon jetzt ein besinnliches aber frohes Weihnachtsfest sowie einen, den jeweiligen Umständen entsprechenden, gesunden und guten Start ins Jahr 2015!

Ich melde mich wieder, auch in eigener Sache, Mitte Januar.

Tom

----------


## RalfDm

> Relativ ist das natürlich eine etwa 30%ige Reduzierung, aber die absoluten Zahlen sind nicht gerade überzeugend für diesen doch sehr erheblichen Aufwand. Lohnt sich das? Gibt es Alternativen? Was meinen die Forumsteilnehmer? Tom?


Hallo LowRoad,

ich habe meine Weisheit bezüglich des Antibiogramms aus diesem Artikel bezogen, der bis vor einiger Zeit im Internet frei zugänglich war, es jetzt aber anscheinend nicht mehr ist:

Post-prostate biopsy infection: Incidence and preventive steps
By Jessica T. Casey, MD,Anthony J. Schaeffer, MD

Darin heißt es:




> Recent studies have shown that by obtaining pre-procedural rectal swabs to identify patients who harbor fluoroquinolone-resistant organisms, one may be able to prescribe more directed prophylaxis ( BJU Int 2010; 106:1017-20). In fact, our group at Northwestern Memorial Hospital recently implemented an algorithm incorporating pre-procedural rectal swabs and providing alternative empiric antibiotics for patients with fluoroquinolone-resistant rectal colonization. *We recently demonstrated a reduction in post-prostate biopsy infectious complications from 2.3% to 0% using pre-procedural rectal swabs to direct prophylaxis away from empiric ciprofloxacin (Cipro, ProQuin XR) (figure).* *Despite the increased cost of adding pre-procedural rectal swab culture, the overall cost per 100 TRUS prostate biopsies was reduced from $5,066 to $1,323 by decreasing the costs attributed to care for infectious complications* ( J Urol 2011; 185[suppl]:e576, abs. 1439).


Wenn Du mir eine Mail schickst, kann ich Dir den vollständigen Artikel (PDF) sowie noch einen weiteren interessanten zu dem Thema zusenden.

Ralf

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Ralf,

der von dir aufgeführte Artikel kann hier http://urologytimes.modernmedicine.c...ID=1&sk=&date= noch nachgelesen werden.

Ein entsprechendes Schaubild zur schnellen Darstellung ist hier http://urologytimes.modernmedicine.c...date=&pageID=2 zu finden.

Für mich persönlich sind dies schon überzeugende Argumente, dazu ist darin immer noch nicht die Resistenzvermeidung berücksichtigt.

Gruß

Tom

----------


## Frau40

Ein hoffentlich gesundes und zufriedenes 2015 für alle. Ich möchte nur einen kurzen Zwischenbericht abgeben. Nach unendlichem Hin- und Her zwischen Referenzpathologen, Urologen und Gronau sind die Stanzproben am Dienstag endlich beim Referenzpathologen angekommen. Irgendwann in der nächsten Woche wird dann untersucht und wir erhalten Bescheid. Ein wenig mulmig ist uns schon. Und dann kommen wieder die "was-ist-wenn-Fragen". Was ist, wenn es doch kein 3+3 sondern ein 4+4 ist? Wie oft täuschen sich die Pathologen? usw.?

Ich melde mich, sobald wir mehr wissen.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Was ist, wenn es doch kein 3+3 sondern ein 4+4 ist?


Dann ist es eben 4+4 und die folgende Diagnostik und Therapie würde dem angepasst.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass einer der Pathologen derart heftig danebenhaut, ist gering,
zumal bei der gehabten schleichenden PSA-Entwicklung.

Die "Was ist wenn"-Frage ist wenig hilfreich. Die Diagnostik gibt die Antwort auch
ohne wochenlanges Grübeln. Es ist SO, wie es ist, die Therapie wird dem angepasst,
was die Diagnostik herausfindet, nicht dem, was man befürchtet.

Also: 
*Jetzt nochmal PSA messen*, dass die Auskunft des Referenzpathologen 
mit dem jüngsten PSA-Verlauf zusammen gelesen werden kann.
Dann entscheiden, was gemacht werden solle. 
Aber bitte ohne bis dann die "was ist wenn"-Frage allzusehr zu strapazieren.

Fürchten bringt nichts. Wissen ist angesagt. Und das gibt es dann, wenn der
Bericht des Referenzpathologen eingetroffen ist. Vorher nicht.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Konrad
Wie immer von dir: voll auf den Punkt gebracht!
Gruß
R.

----------


## Frau40

Guten Abend,

die Ergebnisse der Referenzpathologie könnt Ihr dem Profil entnehmen. Ich möchte mich heute einfach einmal nur bedanken. Durch das Forum haben wir auf dem Weg der Diagnostik und nun auch der Therapiewahl wertvolle Tipps bekommen. Ausserdem tut es verdammt gut zu wissen, dass man nicht allein ist. 

Wie es genau weitergeht, wird nach dem MMRT entschieden. 

Viele Grüße
S(ybille)

----------


## Frau40

Hallo, heute war das MMRT. Hat echt lange gedauert, das Gespräch danach aber auch. Ein Herd wurde als sicher dargestellt (linke Seite). RECHTS wurden aber auch 2 mögliche festgestellt.  Keine Metastasen in den Lymphknoten oder im Becken feststellbar. Der Bericht geht an den Urologen und dann wird mein Mann die Therapieform wählen. Etwas verunsichert ist er, weil nun  doch beide  Lappen betroffenn betroffen sind. Nerven sind uebrigens nicht infilitriert.  Der linke Herd ist aber nahe dran. Alles in allem war es für mich superspannend, die Bilder zu sehen und erklärt zu bekommen. 

VIELE GRÜßE S(ybille)

----------


## WernerE

Hallo S(ybille),

verlasst Euch nicht allein auf den Rat Eures Urologen. Schaltet einen Experten (oder mehrere) ein, der alle Methoden in Betracht zieht.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen, 

ein kleines Update: Mein Mann hat sich für die Hifu Focal One Behandlung entschieden. Er wird sie in Magedeburg durchführen lassen. Jetzt wartet er auf einen Termin. Noch einmal: Danke an Euch. Ihr habt uns mit den Ratschlägen und Informationen sehr geholfen. Hoffentlich bekommen wir nun endlich den Kopf etwas freier. 

Viele Grüße 
S.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo S.,

das ist mit Sicherheit der richtige Weg. Und in Magdeburg seid Ihr in guten Händen. Alles Gute für Euch.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## Frau40

Update: 
Termin in Mageburg am 28.04. Die Hifu ist für den 29.04. geplant. Der gestern gemessene PSA Wert ist so niedrig, wie in den letzten 12 Monaten nicht (5,5). 
Auf Grund der hohen Verdopplungszeit geht mein Mann davon aus, mit der fokalen Therapie auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein. 
Ich werde weiter berichten. 

Noch mal danke an alle.
S.

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Hallo S.,

kann mich WernerE, nur anschließen. Magdeburg ist eine Gute Adresse. Habe gute Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen für meinen nicht gerade günstigen Verlauf bekommen.
Wünsche viel Erfolg.

Gruß
Manfred Seitz

----------


## Frau40

Guten Morgen,

die Behandlung hat am Mittwoch statt gefunden. Prof. Schostak und Dr. Baumunk haben sich sehr viel Zeit für Gespäche genommen. Auch die Pfleger und Schwestern waren Spitze. Es wurden nun doch 40-50 % der Prostata behandelt ( auf 2 Lappen aufgeteilt). Mein Mann wurde in die Pro Focus Studie ausgenommen. Man vertraute in seinem Fall der Bildgebung eher als der Biopsie. 

Nach der Behandlung hatte mein Mann extreme Probleme mit dem Dauerkatheter, so dass dieser schon nachmittags wieder gezogen wurde. Am nächsten Morgen Ultraschall und noch ein Gespräch mit dem Professor und dann ab nach Hause. Das 3-stündige Sitzen auf der Rückfahrt war dann wohl ziemlich unangenehm.

Bis auf wenige Tropfen ist mein Mann kontinent. Morgendliche Erektionen sind auch vorhanden. 

Allerdings hat er das Gefühl, dass er Wassereinlagerungen im Bauch und in den Po Backen hat. 

Ich werde weiter berichten. 

S.

----------


## Frau40

Update: 

Heute hat mein Mann den ersten PSA Wert nach der Hifu Focal One erhalten: 3,3. Der Wert wurde 6 Wochen nach der Behandlung gemessen. Da immer noch Blut in Urin und Sperma vorhanden ist, habe ich keine Ahnung, wie aussagekräfig der Wert ist. 

Viele Grüße 
S.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo S.,

da bin ich kein Experte. Aber meine Einschätzung dazu: Der PSA-Wert hat sich ungefähr halbiert. Das ist schon mal gut. Dein Mann hat noch seine Prostata, die natürlich selbst PSA produziert. Dass immer noch Blut vorhanden ist (was ich schon etwas seltsam finde, wobei ich gar keine Erfahrung mit der Behandlung habe), deutet das womöglich auch auf eine Entzündung hin, die die PSA-Produktion noch unterstützt. Ich hoffe, es melden sich noch die Experten.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Werner,

na ja, es sind ca. 50 % der Prostata behandelt worden, als Nebenwirkung ist bekannt, dass ca. es bis zu ca. 8 Wochen nach der Behandlung zu Blut- und Gewebeausscheidungen kommen kann. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass auf Grund der Schwellung und den Blutauscheidungen es zu einem erhöhten PSA-Wert kommen kann. Ich würde mich aber freuen, wenn sich die "alten Hasen" melden und eine Einschätzung geben könnten.

Gruß S.

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen,

am 21.10.2015 war mein Mann in Magdeburg zum MMRT und zur Rebiopsie nach Hifu Focal One Behandlung im April. Der PSA-Wert war im September mit 3,9 gemessen worden. Daher sind wir mit echt mulmigen Gefühl zu diesem Termin gefahren. 

Heute erhielt mein Mann den Anruf, dass alle 12 entnommenen Proben krebsfrei waren. In den nächsten Wochen erhalten wir Bescheid, wie es mit der Nachsorge weitergeht. 

Viele Grüße
S.

----------


## WernerE

Das macht doch Mut!

WernerE

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Werner, 

ja, zunächst erst einmal Entwarnung. Aber die Ungewissheit bleibt unser Begleiter. Ich denke, damit sind wir nicht alle. Viele Grüße S.

----------


## daniela3

Freue mich für euch! Auch bei uns ist auch die 2.PSA Messung nach Op bei 0,01 und auch alle sonstigen Wehwechen sind ausgestanden. Meinem Mann geht es nach der Op besser als vorher, nachts muss er jetzt max. nur noch 1x aufstehen (vor der Op bis 4x) und hat keine Nebenwirkungen (der grossen Op mit vielen Komplikationen) mehr. Hoffe nur, dass es weiterhin so bleibt...

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen, leider geht die Reise nicht in die erhoffte Richtung. Heute hat der Arzt aus Magdeburg angerufen, um das MMRT zu besprechen. Auf dem Bild ist eine kleine Sichel erkennbar, Richtung Blase, die nach Tumorgewebe aussieht. Das würde auch den PSA Wert erklären, wobei die geringe chronische Entzündung auch eine Rolle spielen könnte. Da haben wir uns über die Biopsieergebnisse erst so gefreut und jetzt macht sich wieder das schwarze Loch mit der Ungewissheit auf. 

Weiteres Vorgehe: PSA - Wert im Januar messen, vorgezogenes MMRT mit gezielter Biopsie mit einem neuen Gerät in dieses Sichelareal. Ich werde weiter berichten, bin aber für Ratschläge dankbar. 

Viele Grüße S.

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen,

leider ist der PSA-Wert weiter gestiegen (auf 4,28). Als nächstes steht die Fusionsbiopsie an. 
Gruß S.

----------


## WernerE

Sehr ärgerlich, es ist zu hoffen, dass sich dennoch alles zum Guten wendet...

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Werner, ja, das hoffen wir auch, aber die Zweifel sind groß und die Fakten sprechen dagegen.

Viele Grüße
S.

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen,

gestern war mein Mann zur MRT-gesteuerten Prostatabiopsie in Magdeburg. Die Probe wurde durch den Gesäßmuskel entnommen. Alles in allem hat die Untersuchung 1,5 Stunden gedauert. Diesmal hat er kaum Blut im Urin, keine Schmerzen in der Prostata, dafür aber im Gesäß und das nicht zu knapp. Er ist sehr schlank, vielleicht liegt es daran. Die Ergebnisse werden uns in 3-4 Tagen telefonisch mitgeteilt. Bitte drückt die Daumen, dass sich im betroffenen Bereich keine Tumorzellen befinden, die aggressiver sind, als der Anfangsbefund. Ich werde weiter berichten. 

Viele Grüße 
S.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo S.,

ichdrückeschondieDaumen.DaserkennstDudaran,dassich  dieLeertastenichtmehrbetätigenkann. Spaß beiseite: Gar keine Tumorzellen wären auch nicht schlecht.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Werner, danke schön,wir hoffen natürlich auch. Aber PSA-Werte und MRT sprechen eine andere Sprache. Ich denke, nächste Woche sind wir schlauer.
Gruß S.

----------


## daniela3

auch wir drücken Daumen!!!

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen, 

am 15.03. hat mein Mann ein Gespräch mit Prof. Schostak gehabt. Folgende Informationen lagen zu diesem Zeitpunkt vor: Histologie G2b Gleason 3+4 Initiales PSA 6,2/Nadir nach Hifu: 2,9/ Aktueller PSA 4,28 .

Es wurden alle Therapieoptionen mit Risiken und Nebenwirkungen ausführlich besprochen. Aus Grund der vorliegenden Daten würde er zunächst die AS wählen mit engmaschiger Kontrolle. Um diesen Weg beruhigter gehen zu können,hat mein Mann noch darum gebeten, die Gleason 4 Anteil zu ermitteln. 

Prof. Schostak teilte meinem Mann mit,dass der Anteil nur 3 % beträgt. 

Am Donnerstag kam der geänderte Arztbrief. Geänderter Arztbrief v. 29.03.2016:

Histologie: Das Stanzbioptat enthält ausgedehnte Infiltrate eines azinären Adenokrazinoms mit einem Gleason - Score 3+4 (Isup Graduierungsgruppe 2). Die Tumorinfiltrate nehmen ca. 95 % der Stanzzylinder (2 Stanzzylinder) ein. 
_
Weiter Nachweis einer Perineuralscheidenkarzinose._ Insgesamt zeigen ca. 3% der Drüsenformationen eine Konfigurtion im Sinne eines Gleasonmusters 4.

Diese Perineuralscheidenkarzinose hat meinen Mann dann erstmal ordentlich geschockt. Prof. Schostak teilte ihm sofort auf Nachfrege per Mail mit, dass er sich nicht sorgen solle. Es ist soweit alles okay. 

Mein Mann würde gerne weiterhin den Weg der AS gehen. 

Besteht die Gefahr, etwas zu verpassen, wenn er sich nicht direkt operieren lässt? Oder ist es eh schon zu spät für einen kurativen Ansatz? Oder liegen so viele Daten vor, dass nichts passieren kann, weil der Verlauf optimal kontrollierbar ist?

Viele Grüße 
S.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo S.,

Dein Mann ist selbstverständlich frei in seiner Entscheidung zur AS.

Im Februar fand in Mailand das dritte von der European School of Oncology (ESO) ausgerichtete Internationale Symposium zur Active Surveillance statt, das ich für den BPS besuchte (die beiden vorangegangenen besuchte ich auch). Hier ein Auszug aus meinen Notizen, die ich für meine Hotline-Kollegen aufbereitet habe:

 *Erweitern     der Aufnahmekriterien für die AS* 
 Prof. Laurence Klotz von der University of Toronto berichtete von den Ergebnissen einer versuchsweisen Aufnahme von Patienten mit mittlerem Risiko in die AS-Strategie. Mittleres Risiko ist definiert als ein Tumorstadium T2b (der Tumor hat mehr als die Hälfte eines Prostatalappens befallen) *oder* ein Gleason Score (GS) 7 *oder* ein PSA-Wert zwischen 10 und 20 ng/ml. 980 Patienten wurden in die Studie aufgenommen, davon entwickelten trotz engen Monitorings 30 Patienten Metastasen. Von den 980 hatten 211 bereits bei der Aufnahme ein mittleres Risiko aufgewiesen. Von diesen entwickelten 14 (6,6 %) Metastasen, d. h., dass beinahe die Hälfte der metastasierten Fälle auf diese kleinere (21,5 %) Gruppe entfiel. Die mediane Zeit bis zur Metastasierung betrug 8,9 Jahre. Eine PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von unter drei Jahren, ein Gleason Score 7 und drei und mehr positive Stanzen bei der Biopsie waren unabhängige Prädiktoren für eine Metastasierung. Von den Patienten mit einem GS 6 entwickelten nur zwei Metastasen. Ein PSA > 10 ng/ml war nicht mit einem höheren Risiko zu Metastasierung behaftet  ein solcher PSA-Wert wird derzeit in den meisten Leitlinien als Ausschlusskriterium für AS betrachtet.  
 Prof. Klotz zog die folgende Schlussfolgerung: Eine Vorgehensweise, bei der alle Niedrig-Risiko- und ausgewählte Fälle mit mittlerem Risiko eingeschlossen werden, führt zu einer Mortalitätsrate von 5 % nach 15 Jahren, eine restriktive Vorgehensweise (nur Niedrig-Risiko-Fälle) dagegen zu einer Mortalitätsrate von nur 0,5 % nach 15 Jahren. Jeder bei der initialen Biopsie erkannte Gleason-Grad-4-Anteil erhöht das Risiko auf  eine Metastasierung. Eine Beschränkung auf Gleason-Score-6-Fälle allein hätte  unabhängig vom Umfang des Befalls  eine Mortalitätsrate von 2 % nach 15 Jahren zur Folge gehabt.
*Ein höheres Krebsvolumen (mehr als zwei positive Stanzen) erhöht das Risiko, dass auch noch unerkannte Gleason-Grad-4-Anteile vorhanden sein könnten.*
*Schlussfolgerung für die Beratung:* Gleason-Grad-4-Anteile und ein Tumorstadium >T2a erhöhen zwar das Risiko, an der Erkrankung zu versterben, aber nicht drastisch (5 % nach 15 Jahren). Ein PSA-Wert zwischen 10 und 20 ng/ml erhöht das Risiko nicht.
---
Prof. Laurence Klotz ist der "Vater der Active Surveillance" mit der weltweit größten Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet.

Deinem Mann muss bewusst sein, dass er die derzeit geltenden Kriterien für eine Active-Surveillance-Strategie nicht erfüllt.

Ralf

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Ralf, vielen Dank für Deine Informationen. Meinem Mann ist bewusst, dass er sich behandeln lassen muss. Es geht lediglich um den Zeitpunkt. Er möchte gerne noch einige Zeit ohne Behandlung genießen. Dieses aber nur, wenn die Gefahr der Metastasierung abwägbar/kontrollierbar ist.
Gruß S.

----------


## Georg_

Diese Tumorreste sind der Grund weshalb ich die Hifu kritisch sehe. Nach aktuellen Studien  verbleiben nach ca. 20% der Hifu Behandlungen Tumorreste.

Wenn eine Perineuralscheideninvasion festgestellt wurde so muss man befürchten, dass sich eine oder mehrere Metastasen gebildet haben. Dies kann man mit einem PSMA PET/CT abklären, dabei werden die Metastasen sichtbar. Eine Active Surveillance würde ich nur machen wenn ich dabei nicht immer über Metastasen nachdenken müsste.

 Wenn die Metastase/n in der Nähe der Prostata liegen kann man durch eine RPE mit einer *erweiterten* Lymphadenektomie den Tumor erstmal beseitigen.

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... aber nur, wenn die Gefahr der Metastasierung abwägbar/kontrollierbar ist.


Liebe S.
_Abwägbar_ ist das Metastasierungsrisiko durchaus, wie die informationen von Ralf deutlich zeigen.
Aber _kontrollierbar_ ist das auf keine Weise, nicht mal mit einer RPE-Operation per sofort.
Das Bisschen GG4 hat nun mal mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit als GG3 (das sind fliessende 
Übergänge)  die Eigenschaft, zu metastasieren. Das kann schon längst geschehen sein oder auch 
gar nie eintreten.
Die Idee, eine weitere Therapie samt Risiken und Nebenwirkungen unter Überwachung aufzuschieben, 
halte ich für vertretbar. Allerdings nimmt mit zunehmender Anzahl der Tumorzellen, also 
zunehmendem Tumorvolumen samt PSA, linear wohl auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Metastasierung zu. 
Die ist, im Gegensatz zur Gefahr der Kapselverletzung, im MRT-Bild nicht zu erkennen.

Angesichts der (mangels präziser Daten) grob abgeschätzten PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von
eineinhalb Jahren wird diese AS-Phase zwei Jahre wohl kaum übersteigen.
Aber auch nach einer RPE und unter Hormontherapie (ADT) geht das Leben weiter; 
Lebenswert!, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiss.


Carpe diem!
Konrad


Nachtrag zurBildgebung:
Georg bringt den Vorschlag einer PSMA-PET-Bildgebung. Abzuwägen ist,
dass die PSA-Quelle aus dem MRT bekannt sei, und vergrösserte regionäre
Lymphknoten sollten im MRT eigentlich sichtbar sein. Dass Fernmetastasen
wie etwa [4] vorliegen, die ausserhalb des Becken-MRT liegen, scheint
wenig wahrscheinlich bei diesem GG4. Aber einer Nachschau per PSMA-PET
steht nichts im Wege, ausser vielleicht 1'500.

----------


## Reinhold2

Hallo S. 
Du schreibst: Er möchte gerne noch einige Zeit ohne Behandlung genießen. Meinst du wirklich "genießen"??? Für mich wäre so eine Zeit alles andere als genießen. "Dat Ding muss raus" sagte mein Urologe zu mir.  Er meinte die Prostata und er hatte recht! Nicht lange überlegen, deuten, keine Zweit-, Dritt-, Viert-Meinung einholen, sondern RPE, 3 Wochen Reha, noch ein bisschen Rekonvaleszenz und gut ist. Und dafür nicht hunderte Kilometer zu einem "berühmten, bester der Welt, Operateur" fahren. Suport your lokal dokter. Ihr scheint in eurem Vorgehen gerne, wie man so schön sagt: "mit der linken Hand am rechten Ohr zu kratzen". 
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Wolfjanz

Zitat Reinhold2:
"..wie man so schön sagt: "mit der linken Hand am rechten Ohr zu kratzen". 
Gruß.."


mit anderen Worten: "Mit der Faust von hinten durch die Brust ins linke Auge"?

Gruss
WJ

----------


## Frau40

Guten Morgen, zunächst vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge. Von Metastasen war weder in den gesprächen mit H. Schostak noch im Arztbrief die Rede. Wir sind jetzt doch verunsichert.

_Im Arztbrief steht: Es besteht noch immer ein Karzinom im frühen intermdiären Risiko, für das alles Therapieoptionen wie in der PREFERE-Studie nach wie vor zur Verfügung stehen. 

Ausserdem:

Eine engmaschige Überwachung im Sinne des AS unter zusätzlicher Nutzung der Mrt-Untersuchung ist weiterhin möglich._ 

Vielleicht habe ich ich mit "genießen" unglücklich ausgedrückt. Ändern wir den Begriff in "verbringen".

Gibt es Studien, die belegen, das eine Prineuralscheidenkarzinose innerhalb der Prostata zwangsläufig zu einer Metastasierung führt? Der Tumorrest ist im basalen Bereich. Mittlerweile sind fast 30 Stanzen entmommen und 3 MRTs liegen vor.

Nochmal danke, für Eure Hilfe
S.

----------


## MD Weiss

> "Dat Ding muss raus"


Kennen Sie den Patienten persönlich um so eine pauschale Empfehlung abzugeben?

Wissen Sie eigentlich was Sie mit solchen Äußerungen bewirken? Ich lade Sie gerne mal in meine Praxis ein um den täglichen Kampf gegen Dr. Googlezu erleben!

MfG

MD Weiss

----------


## Georg_

> Gibt es Studien, die belegen, das eine Prineuralscheidenkarzinose  innerhalb der Prostata zwangsläufig zu einer Metastasierung führt?


Eine Studie wird immer nur eine erhöhte Wahrscheinlichkeit feststellen können. Es verbleibt also immer die Möglichkeit, dass keine Metastasierung auftritt. Hier eine Studie, die eine elffach erhöhte Wahrscheinlichkeit von Knochenmetastasen ermittelt hat wenn eine Perineuralscheideninvasion festgestellt wurde:
http://www.cancernetwork.com/bone-me...one-metastasis

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Lymphknotenmetastasen dürfte noch etwas höher liegen.

Hier eine etwas ältere Studie die auf Grund der hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit sogar empfiehlt immer eine Lymphadenektomie zu machen wenn eine Perineuralscheideninvasion festgestellt wird:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9783940
Die Autoren konnten sich mit dieser Meinung allerdings nicht durchsetzen.

Auch wenn bereits MRTs gemacht wurden, mit einem PSMA PET/CT kann man den ganzen Körper nach Metastasen absuchen.

----------


## Reinhold2

> Kennen Sie den Patienten persönlich um so eine pauschale Empfehlung abzugeben?
> 
> Wissen Sie eigentlich was Sie mit solchen Äußerungen bewirken? Ich lade Sie gerne mal in meine Praxis ein um den täglichen Kampf gegen Dr. Googlezu erleben!
> 
> MfG
> 
> MD Weiss


Schon aufgefallen, das dieser Beitrag vollkommen OT ist, da der Thread "PSA 5,7" heisst?! Was sollen also diese persönlichen Vorwürfe?!

_Nun kommen sie etwas runter, sehr geehrter Herr MD! In ihrem Studium und in sonstigen Lernphasen im Leben müssten sie eigentlich den Unterschied gelernt haben, zwischen einer persönlichen Empfehlung (die sie mir unterstellen) und dem Zitat MEINES UROLOGEN AN  MICH! Also bitte erstmal richtig lesen, Luft ablassen und hier nicht so dick auf die Empörungs-Pauke hauen, sehr geehrter Herr MD Weiss. 
Mit weniger freundlichen Grüßen
Reinhold
_

----------


## MD Weiss

> Schon aufgefallen, das dieser Beitrag vollkommen OT ist, da der Thread "PSA 5,7" heisst?!


Wie ist dann in diesem Zusammenhang Ihr Beitrag zu verstehen?

Wenn Sie sich persönlich ohne Zweitmeinung für eine Behandlungsoption entschieden haben ist dies Ihre Sache. Dies aber in einem Hilfeersuchen als positve Erfahrung zu vermitteln ist das falsche Signal. Eine Entscheidung von Tragweite sollte kein Patient überstürzt und nur auf Basis einer Aussage treffen.

MfG

MD Weiss

PS: Dieses Forum bietet eine ausgezeichnete Informationsplattform. Bedenken Sie aber immer welche Wirkung eine Aussage haben kann!

----------


## lumberjack

> _Nun kommen sie etwas runter, sehr geehrter Herr MD! In ihrem Studium und in sonstigen Lernphasen im Leben müssten sie eigentlich den Unterschied gelernt haben, 
> _


Reinhold, das weist du doch nicht!?




> _..., zwischen einer persönlichen Empfehlung (die  sie mir unterstellen) und dem Zitat MEINES UROLOGEN AN  MICH!  ...
> Mit weniger freundlichen Grüßen
> Reinhold
> _


Weshalb schreibst du dann so einen Quatsch in den Thread von Frau40, wenn es nicht als Empfehlung gemeint ist? Öffne doch ein neues Thema "Empfehlungen meines Urologen an MICH und andere Kurzgeschichten".

Jack

----------


## Reinhold2

OT und damit bin ich einverstanden wenn der Mod den ganzen Quatsch löscht!

@ Jack 

Ach Jack, es ist, wie so oft bei dir: du kapierst nichts!

Grüße
Reknhold

----------


## lumberjack

> Ach Jack, es ist, wie so oft bei dir: du kapierst nichts!
> 
> Grüße
> Reknhold



Hallo Reinhold,

ich weiss nicht, was dich mal wieder geritten hat... Derartige verbale Rundumschläge helfen sicherlich niemanden, schon gar nicht der Verfasserin dieses Threads.
Ob _ich_ nun "wie so oft" etwas kapiere oder nicht, kannst du mit Sicherheit nicht beurteilen und tut erst recht nichts zum eigentlichen Thema.

Du fragst "Würde es helfen?!" ich meine ja: wenn du einfach mal nichts zu einem Thema von dir gibst, zu dem du nichts Sinnvolles beitragen kannst.


Jack

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Frau S.

Georg hat über Studien berichtet und meint aber auch, dass selbst wenn bereits MRTs gemacht wurden, man mit einem PSMA PET/CT den ganzen Körper nach Metastasen absuchen kann. Und das würde ich nun auch befürworten, um endlich Klarheit zu bekommen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Frau40

...für Eure Meinungen und Ratschläge.

Wenn ich 2 Jahre zurücksehe, habt Ihr mir damals mutgemacht, dass kein PCA vorhanden sein wird...und nun: wie weit ist es gekommen? Ich denke wirklich, dass es keinen "Königsweg" bei der Therapieentscheidung gibt und keine klaren Prognosen, was die Diagnostik betrifft. Wichtig ist ein gutes Zusammenspiel zwischen Arzt und Patient,da gebe ich Herrn Weiss recht. 

Gemäß Hautscreening habe ich ein 25fach erhöhtes Risiko, an Hautkrebs zu erkranken. Unser Sohn hat auf Grund seines ehemals vorhandenen Hodenhochstandes ein 20fach erhöhtes Risiko an Hodenkrebs zu erkranken. Und genetisch vorbelastet für Prostatakrebs ist er jetzt wohl auch. 

Diese Fakten habe ich in den letzten Jahren weit von mir geschoben. Doch sie resultieren auch aus Studien.  

Ja, mein Mann und ich machen uns Gedanken, wie der Verlauf der Krankheit weitergeht oder gehen könnte. Und ich bin Euch für Eure Ratschläge sehr dankbar. Auch Lowroad danke ich für das ausführliche Posting in der Kategorie zur aktiven Überwachung. Das Posting bezieht sich, denke ich, was Ralf geschrieben hatte.

Wenn ein PSMA-PET-CT notwendig wäre, hätte man dieses meinem Mann nicht ans Herz gelegt?

Ihr merkt, wie durcheinander ich bin. 

Viele Grüße S.

----------


## Georg_

> Wenn ein PSMA-PET-CT notwendig wäre, hätte man dieses meinem Mann nicht ans Herz gelegt?


Das PSMA PET/CT ist einfach derzeit das beste Verfahren um Metastasen aufzuspüren. Dein Mann muss sich die Frage stellen, will ich wissen ob sich bereits Metastasen gebildet haben oder nicht? Wenn er das nicht so genau wissen will braucht kein teures PSMA PET/CT gemacht zu werden.

 Zu der von LowRoad dargestellten Statistik: die meisten Menschen sagen zum Arzt Was können Sie gegen meinen Krebs tun? Der Arzt wird dann die Therapie vorschlagen, die er am wirksamsten hält. Und hier im Forum diskutieren wir intensiv was man nun gegen den Krebs tun kann. Die wenigsten Menschen sagen: statistisch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit gering, dass ich am Prostatakrebs sterbe. Daher verzichte ich auf jede Behandlung.

 Welche Alternative die richtige ist, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Aber die Nerven nichts zu tun habe ich nicht.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wenn ein PSMA-PET-CT notwendig wäre, hätte man dieses meinem Mann nicht ans Herz gelegt?


Das, liebe Sibylle, ist eine offene Frage. 
Das PSMA-PET ist immer noch eine recht neue Art der Nuklear-Bildgebung,
die vor vier Jahren nur gerade in Heidelberg zu haben war. Und hätten
damals nicht Helmut(i) und Harald Links gepostet, wäre das wohl noch einige
Zeit in diesem Forum kein Thema gewesen. Auch das Bild [4] gäbe es nicht.
Diese vollkommen klar sichtbare Metastase war wenige Tage zuvor auf dem 
MRT nicht sichtbar!

Aber warum war die nicht sichtbar?

Weil das MRT nur vom Becken gemacht worden ist, wo sich üblicherweise die
Metastasen befinden, denn ein MRT dauer lange und belastet den Patienten
mit viel Lärm, also versucht man, die Untersuchung lokal zu begrenzen.

Was danach mit diesem wirklich raffinierten PSMA-PET sichtbar wurde, 
wurde selbst in dem synchron erstellten Niedrigenergie-CT deutlich.
Und auch jetzt, ein PSMA-PET später, überwachen wir diesen und andere Knoten 
ausschliesslich per CT. Leider haben wir damit neulich auch neue Knötchen
gefunden.

Nun gibt es immer mehr Standorte dieser Hightec-PET-Maschinen, in denen (auch)
PSMA-Tracer mit Galium68, Terbium oder anderen Radioisotopen angeboten
werden. Ob man damit, bei gleichem Bildausschnitt, eine bessere Diagnostik 
betreiben könne als mit CT oder MRT, ist noch nicht etabliert, abere
einzelne Studien weisen schonmal in diese Richtung.

Immerhin dies: 
Meine Professorin, weltweit anerkannte Kapazität u.a. für Prostata-Onkologie, 
schien zu Beginn skeptisch bezüglich diagnostischem Mehrwert des PSMA-PET. 
Doch heute werden Patienten ins benachbarte Feldkirch geschickt für solche Bilder. 
Ist wohl günstiger, gelegentlich mal einen Patienten über den Rhein ins nahe 
Ausland zu schicken, als die ganze PSMA-Infrastruktur aufzubauen am doch recht 
kleinen KSSG. Ein PET-Scanner wäre ja vorhanden.

Als Patient und Laie finde ich die PET-Bilder bis heute hilfreich, 
weil sie soeinfach zu lesen sind: 
*
Grau ist gut, bunt ist Krebs!* 
(abgesehen von Nieren, Blase, Speicheldrüsen etc. etc. Beim ersten 
Betrachten der CD sollte schon der Nuklearmediziner oder Radiologe 
dabei sein, der die Bilder gemacht und ausgewertet hat.)
Und ohne den Weckruf der bunten Bilder hätte ich mich auch nicht
in Bern unters Cyberknife gelegt, sondern wäre wohl dem Abwiegeln
des hiesigen (deutschen) Radioonkologie-Professors erlegen.


Kurz:
Wenn die im MRT gefundenen Lokalrezidive und Knoten zu der
PSA-Entwicklung passen, braucht es so ein PSMA-Bild wohl nicht.
Ein Patient, der, wie ich, gerne im Bild erfasst, was da in ihn vorgehe, 
wird aus so einem Bild Nutzen ziehen, auch wenn die Mediziner
dieses Bild nicht benötigen. Meine Kasse hat es sogar ins Ausland,
nach Heidelberg, bezahlt.


Nochwas:
In einem Punkt braucht es _immer_ einen PSMA-Scan, egal ob im
PET oder auf dem einfachen Flachbett-Szintigraphen:
Bevor eine PSMA-Radiorezeptorligandentherapie durchgeführt
werden soll, muss erst geklärt werden, ob die Krebszellen
PSMA an ihrer Oberfläche tragen. Sonst geht das nicht.
Dieses Bündel aus Nuklear-Diagnostik und -Therapie trägt daher
auch den Mickey-Mouse-Namen "Theranostics".
Tolle Sache, aber derzeit bestimmt nicht für deinen Mann!


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Frau40

Hallo in die Runde, heute der neue PSA-Wert: 5,1 . Das macht eine Verdopplungszeit von einem Jahr. Mein Mann teilt Prof. Schostak den Wert mit und wartet dann auf Rückmeldung. Er tendiert dazu, die nächste Messung im Juli abzuwarten und dann zu entscheiden. 

Gruß 
S.

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen, heute hat mein Mann den neuen  PSA-Wert erfahren: 5,36. Das war nach dem schnellen Anstieg zum letzten Mal ein Durchatmen-Moment. Den Wert werden wir heute zu Prof. Schostak senden und abwarten, was er vorschlägt. Viele Grüße S.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Sibylle,

das macht eine PSA-VZ von 3,7 Jahren. Das ist doch schon sehr schön!

Ralf

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen, der aktuelle PSA-Wert beläuft sich auf 5,67. Wir sind gespannt, wie die Empfehlung von Professor Schostak aussieht. 
Gruß S.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo S.,

die Tendenz sieht doch gut aus. Prof. Schostak wird nichts verändern. Also erst einmal Entspannung.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Im Profil lese ich:



> besteht momentan kein zwingender Handlungsbedarf zur RPE bzw. Bestrahlung.


Eine schonende Alternative wäre auch NanoKnife:
http://www.prostata-center.de/index....-problemfaelle

Bei einem PSA Wert von 5,67 würde ich das schon in Betracht ziehen, auch wenn die Verdopplungszeit sehr niedrig ist.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> Bei einem PSA Wert von 5,67 würde ich das schon in Betracht ziehen, 
> auch wenn die Verdopplungszeit sehr niedrig ist.


Die Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) war seit der HIFU mit 21 Monaten nicht sehr niedrig, 
sondern einem GS7 entsprechend mittelmässig. Für einen Therapieentscheid
besteht somit in der Tat kein dringender Handlungsbedarf, wie es bei einer
'niedrigen' bzw. kurzen VZ der Fall wäre.

Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## buschreiter

Ich will nun nichts beschönigen, aber ich persönlich würde mir schon Gedanken machen, wenn mein PSA nach Behandlung wieder in etwa so hoch wäre wie in derZeit der Erstdiagnose, oder? Für mich ein klares Zeichen, eine Bildgebung zu versuchen....

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen und danke für Eure Rückmeldung. Es ist ja nicht so, dass mein Mann nichts unternimmt. Im März steht eh wieder ein MMRT und ggfs eine MRT-gesteuerte Re-Biopsie in Magdeburg an. Meinem Mann geht es darum, die sicherlich notwendige Operation bzw. Bestrahlung, längstmöglich hinauszuzögern. Er fühlt sich durch Prof. Schostak optimal betreut und vertraut ihm sehr.

Viele Grüße S.

----------


## Reinhold2

Und am Ende des Tages wird das Zitat meines Urologen stehen: "Dat Ding muss raus!"

Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Michi1

Das ist so eine Sache wartet man zu lange können halt die Lympfknoten oder sogar die Nerven mit raus müssen, dann hat man den schwarzen Peter. Inkontinenz kann dann Angesagt sein und das ist sowas von...
Ich hab in der Anschlussheilbehandlung viel getroffen die schon nach den 3 Wochen dicht waren. Wenn ich mich mit denen unterhalten habe hat es nur geheißen wir waren früh genug dran. Ich hatte da weniger Glück nach 1,5 jahren immer noch nicht dicht. Ob es noch was wird ?

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Zusammen,

aus dem Profil von "Frau40":

15.03.2016 Gespräch mit H. Schostak. Seine Empfehlung AS mit engmaschiger Kontrolle. Da aussagekräftige Daten vorhanden sind, besteht momentan kein zwingender Handlungsbedarf zur RPE bzw. Bestrahlung.

Geänderter Arztbrief v. 29.03.2016:
Histologie: Das Stanzbioptat enthält ausgedehnte Infiltrate eines azinären Adenokrazinoms mit einem Gleason - Score 3+4

 1 Probe mit Glasonscore 3+4
29.04.2015 Hifu Focal one in Magedeburg              

Zitat buschreiter:



> Ich will nun nichts beschönigen, aber ich persönlich würde mir schon Gedanken machen, wenn mein PSA nach Behandlung wieder in etwa so hoch wäre wie in der Zeit der Erstdiagnose, oder?


Genau so sehe ich es als Betroffener (GS 7) auch.

Michi, das was du schreibst, ist auch nicht ohne.
Gerade bei jüngeren Betroffenen kann es schnell einmal problematisch mit unserer Krankheit werden.

Reinhold seine Option das Ding muss raus ist für mich quatsch.
Prof. Schostak wird schon wissen was er als Therapie für richtig hält.

Mein Rat wäre, trotzdem erst einmal abwarten.
Dann  müsste man später aber damit rechnen, dass nach einer RPE alle Nebenwirkungen eintreten könnten.
Die Gefahr besteht.
Oder . . 
man operiert kurzfristig nervenerhaltend, in der Hoffnung es wird alles gut.
Da wären wir wieder bei buschreiter der indirekt ja auch so denkt.

Liebe Frau, die Zeit hast du noch, um eine weitere Therapie (deines jungen Mannes) mit dem Arzt deines Vertrauens zu besprechen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Es ist ja offensichtlich so, dass der Tumor durch die HIFU Behandlung nicht vollständig beseitigt werden konnte. Wie ich bereits geschrieben hatte ist dies bei etwa 20% der HIFU Behandlungen der Fall. Ich wäre daher mit dieser Behandlung nicht zufrieden.

Irgendwann muss das Rezidiv behandelt werden. Ich denke man sollte damit nicht lange warten, da diese Tumorreste auch Metastasen verursachen können. Es kann natürlich im Moment niemand sagen wie groß dieses Risiko ist. 

Wenn Dein Mann die Nebenwirkungen einer RPE oder Bestrahlung scheut so wäre eine Behandlung des Rezidivs mit NanoKnife anzuraten. In Offenbach wurden bereits mehrere Rezidive nach HIFU behandelt. Allerdings stehe ich mit dieser Empfehlung bei Deinem Mann sicher auf verlorenem Posten da Prof. Schostak die NanoKnife Therapie restlos ablehnt.

Georg

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Liebe Frau 40,

ich verfolge schon seit längeren das Krankheitsbild Deines Mannes. Die meisten hier im Forum sind Laien (was sie auch immer wieder betonen) Aber jeder gibt seinen Senf dazu...........................

Ihr seid bei Prof. Schostak in guten Händen. Ich habe mich auch einmal vom Forum beeinflussen lassen. Hatte damals noch keinen Kontakt zu Prof. Schostak. Das war mein Pech, sonst hätte ich mich anders entschieden.

Ich hoffe sehr das Ihr Prof. Schostak vertraut. Denn viele Köche verderben den Brei........

Gruß
Manfred Seitz

----------


## Frau40

Guten Morgen und vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Im März wird ein MMRT gemacht, dann sehen wir weiter. Dieses Forum ist so unglaublich wertvoll für mich. Gerade am Anfang, als die ersten Diagnoseschritte anstanden und mein Mann mit dem Ergebnis konfrontiert wurde. Ich bin für jeden Tipp und Denkanstoß dankbar. 

Viele Grüße und Euch alles Gute 
S.

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Manfred
Nachdem nun auch Du deinen "Senf dazugegeben" hast, 
ist die Antwort von S. doch recht aufschlussreich.

Es tut mir ausserordentlich leid, dass das Forum dir
zu deinem "Pech" einen Fehlentscheid aufgeschwatzt habe.
Aus deinem Profil scheint mir eine Erhärtung deines 
Vorwurfes nicht abzuleiten zu sein.
Bevor wir jetzt in ein kollektives _mea_ _culpa_ ausbrechen,
wäre es doch gut zu wissen, welches dieser Fehlentscheid
gewesen sei, und welche Konsequenzen er für dich hatte.
Man möchte ja nicht noch einmal einen solchen Fehler
machen im Austausch über unsere Krankheit.

Respira, ya se pasa!
Konrad

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Konrad

Sonja (Frau40) hat mir eine PN geschickt und sich für die lieben Worte bedankt. Vielleicht war mein Beitrag doch nicht ganz falsch.........................

Mein Pech war eben das ich mich durch das Forum verleiten ließ, ab einen PSA-Wert von ca. 0,30 sollte die P-Loge bestrahlt werden.In dieser Zeit war ich ein echter unwissender Laie.Das diese Bestrahlung nur auf Verdacht und ohne jegliche Erfolgs-Aussichten gemacht wird habe erst viel später erfahren und spüren dürfen. Ich hätte den Wert weiter steigen lassen sollen, was er ja sowieso nach der Bestrahlung tat, eine Bildgebende Maßnahme einleiten, dann hätte man den Feind schon früher gesehen und gewußt wo er sitzt. Nähmlich 2 befallene LK .

Erst Prof. Schostak hat mich beruhigt und mir die Angst vom steigenden PSA genommen (was dann unternommen wurde kann in meinen Profil, sowie bei www.myProstate.eu nachgelesen werden).

Wäre ich dem Ratschlägen des Forums weiter gefolgt hätte ich auch längst HT machen müßen. Gott sei Dank hat mich auch hiervon Prof. Schostak bewahrt.

Lieber Konrad, Dein großes Wissen über unser aller Krankheit ehrt mich. Was Du alles weißt und auch schreibst ist spitze, ob es den einen oder anderen von uns nützt, steht auf einen anderen Blatt. Du hast jedoch weiterhin meine Bewunderung.

Meine unnütze Bestrahlung hat dazu geführt das die Potenz von vorher ca. 80% auf Null gefallen ist. Weiterhin habe ich große Probleme mit dem Darm, starke Blähungen, sehr häufigen Stuhl immer nur kleine Portionen (nervöser Darm) usw.. Zum Glück bin ich kontinent, was ich auf meinen guten Operateur in HH zurückführe da hat die Bestrahlung keine Schäden hinterlassen.

Ich habe im Forum und auch über PN etlichen Betroffenen geschrieben, sie sollen sich im Klaren sein das nur auf Verdacht bestrahlt wird. Von den

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Warum wird mein Bericht nicht ganz verschickt ???

Manfred

----------


## Frau40

vielleicht habe ich mich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.

 Prostatakrebs ist in seiner Erscheinung und in seinem Verlauf so unterschiedlich, dass man(n) und vor allem ich als Ehefrau und Partnerin von jedem Tipp profitieren kann. Vor allem, wenn man nicht in einer Großstadt lebt und die Urologen im Ort oft steinzeitlich unterwegs sind. 

Ich ziehe den Hut vor allen, die sich hier einbringen und zolle *jedem* Einzelnen respekt. Ihr helft bei den Entscheidungen, die zu treffen sind. Trotzdem ist es wichtig, dass mein Mann auf seinem Weg von einem Urologen betreut wird, dem er vertraut. Und das ist bei Professor Schostak der Fall. 

Viele Grüße Sonja.....Sybille war gestern ;o)

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Liebe Sonja,

über Prof. Schostak sind wir uns einig. Das freut mich sehr.............................

Manfred

----------


## Georg_

Manfred,

die Empfehlung des Forums entsprach der S3 Leitlinie, die dies auch heute noch so empfiehlt. Ich hatte dazu im letzten Monat geschrieben:




> Nach der S3 Leitlinie ist die Hauptempfehlung (6.10) spätestens bis zum PSA Wert von 0,5 eine Salvage-Bestrahlung durchzuführen. Es steht dort soll möglichst frühzeitig beginnen.
> 
> Diese Empfehlung basiert auf der Studie von Stephenson, in der gezeigt wurde, dass diese Bestrahlung eine deutlich bessere Wirkung hat, wenn man sie bei einem PSA Wert von 0,2 macht als bei einem PSA Wert von 0,5.
> 
> Auf deutsch ist dies hier besprochen worden:Salvage Radiotherapie nach Prostatektomie  Wann ist der beste Therapiezeitpunkt? 
> 
> Herr Tendulkar aus der Gruppe um Herrn Stephenson hat jetzt einen ergänzenden Artikel veröffentlicht und empfiehlt nun die Salvage-Bestrahlung bereits bei einem PSA Wert unter 0,2. Dazu ist auch ein Kommentar veröffentlicht worden.
> 
> Hier die ermittelten Werte. Der Anteil an Patienten, die kein Rezidiv, d.h. keinen PSA Anstieg, innerhalb von 5 Jahren hatten war:
> ...


Diese Behandlung ist also nicht ohne jegliche Erfolgs-Aussichten gewesen, wirkt aber wie oben dargestellt nicht immer. Es ist richtig, es wird hier auf Verdacht bestrahlt. Aber statistisch wirkt dies teilweise kurativ.

Die von Dir geschilderten Nebenwirkungen sind sicher eine große Belastung. Dafür verantwortlich ist aber der Strahlentherapeut der die Bestrahlungsplanung machte. Überwiegend wird diese Behandlung gut vertragen.

Ich würde heute eine Salvage-Bestrahlung der Prostataloge lieber mit CyberKnife machen, dabei sind die Nebenwirkungen geringer.

Georg

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Mein Bericht wurde gestern nicht ganz verschickt. (Ralf Damm konnte auch nicht weiter helfen) ist aber nett das er sich bemüht hat. Danke Ralf.

Von den Anbietern wird nicht viel darüber gesprochen. Die Strahlen-Kliniken müßen ja Ihre Teueren Geräte am laufen halten. Bestrahlen ist ein einträgliches gutes Geschäft.

So lieber Konrad das war nochmals mein Senf dazu. Ich möchte es dabei belassen.

Grüß mir die Schweiz (ich bin ein Schweiz Fan)

Manfred

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Georg

Danke für Deinen Hinweis. Wer sagt mir den das ich heute einen besseren Strahlentherapeuten erwischen könnte................Die Therapeuten sind eben auch nur Menschen.
Wo gearbeitet wird werden halt auch Fehler gemacht. Darin sehe ich ein sehr großes Problem, wenn die Bestrahlung schon nichts gebracht hat, der Therapeut aber Neue Baustellen produziert hat. Das sind dann sogenannte Kunstfehler....................

Grüße aus der Sonnigen Hersbrucker-Schweiz

Manfred

----------


## Hartmut S

sorry, wenn ich nun manfreds überlegungen gar nicht so schlecht finde.

lieber georg, die studie ist ja sowas von gut, dass ich mich auch hätte bestrahlen müssen.
bei 7b und 0,50 hatte man mir damals von einer bestrahlung auf blauen dunst abgeraten.
ist es nicht so, dass eine heilungs-chance bei gs 7b von nur 20 % besteht?

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Was Du alles weißt und auch schreibst ist spitze, 
> ob es den einen oder anderen von uns nützt, steht auf einen anderen Blatt.


Lieber Manfred
Es tut mir leid, dass diese weniggeliebte frühe Bestrahlung auf Prostataloge
und Lymphabflusswege bei Dir das Falsche bewirkt hat.

Ich weiss um die von Georg präsentierten Zahlen.
Ich weiss aber auch um die Enttäuschung, die so eine Therapie auf Verdacht 
auslösen kann, wenn sie sich als kontraproduktiv erweist.

Mir selbst ist so eine Frühe Bestrahlung nie angeboten worden, und in
der oft gestellten Frage, "Was nun nach frühem PSA-Anstieg nach RPE"
weise ich stets auf die Möglichkeit der frühen Bestrahlung hin, und
alternativ auf das Wachsenlassen, bis ein PSMA-PET was zeige.
Eine Empfehlung in die eine oder andere Richtung spreche ich nie aus,
was mir als Laie ohnehin nicht zusteht.


Ob meine Schreibe "Spitze" sei, bezweifle ich mit Fug, aber wenn es 
dem einen oder anderen geholfen hat, seine krankheitsbezogene Lage
besser einzuordnen, bin ich froh. 
Manche Reaktionen geben mir Hinweise darauf, dass auf dem "andern Blatt" 
durchaus der eine oder andere Nutzen geschrieben steht. Aber Urologe FS
und Andere haben mich auch schon korrigierend zurückgepfiffen -Danke.

In diesem Sinne werde ich weiterhin diese oder jene Portion "Senf" dazugeben.


Grüsse aus dem fernen Osten der Schweiz,
wo ich mich auf der Flucht vor dem nun wieder wabernden Wintersmog auf
einen Hügel begeben hab und im strahlenden Sonnenschein und T-shirt schreibe.
Konrad


Nachtrag:
In Casu bin ich natürlich froh, dass mein Hinweis, es bestehe keine
Eile, mit der Empfehlung des Professors kompatibel ist.

Und noch ein Nachtrag:
Eine Therapie, die im Einzelfall nicht bewirkt, was sie statistisch gesehen tun sollte,
ist noch lange kein Kunstfehler. Ein Fehler könnte vielleicht in der ungenügenden
Aufklärung liegen über die pros und cons einer solchen Therapie, oder auch darin,
dass ein Patient die cons verdrängt und sich zu grosse 'Hoffnungen' macht

----------


## Frau40

Kurze Zwischenmeldung: PSA vom 23.01.2017 5,57. Jetzt ist er tatsächlich etwas gesunken. Im März dann MMRT ggfs Rebiopsie. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Arne80

Hallo Sonja,

Ihr habt vermutlich über eine OP schon nachgedacht, aber Dein Mann fürchtet sich vor den Nebenwirkungen? (keine "Verurteilung", nur Interesse)
Hattet Ihr Euch da mal in einem Spezialzentrum beraten lassen? Manchmal können da Ängste genommen werden, die sich im Nachhinein als gar nicht so schlimm erweisen?

Wichtig ist, dass jeder die Therapie wählt, die er + Familie (und am besten auch noch der behandelnde Arzt ;-)) für richtig hält. In diesem Sinne drücke ich die Daumen und bin
überzeugt, dass bei Euch alles gut wird!

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg/Gesundheit weiterhin!
Arne

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Arne, danke für die lieben Worte. Wie du dem Profil und dem Thread entnehmen kannst, hat sich mein Mann bei seinem Urologen, in Gronau und in Magedeburg erkundigt. Und mit 53 Jahren macht er sich natürlich Sorgen um die möglichen Folgen. Er wurde aber sehr gut aufgeklärt ;o). Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen, gestern ist uns der vorläufige Befund des Kontroll MMRTs nach einem Jahr AS mitgeteilt worden. Der eh vorhandene Resttumor ist gewachsen, im nicht behandelten Teil der Prostata scheint ein neuer Herd gewachsen zu sein.  
Der Arzt aus Magdeburg hat uns 3 Möglichkeiten vorgeschlagen: Direkt mit der Therapie Bestrahlung oder OP zu starten. Oder im Vorfeld eine MRT-gesteuerte oder Fusionsbiopsie zu machen. 

Mein Mann hat das ziemlich runtergezogen, weil der PSA-Wert ja seit Monaten relativ konstant ist. Ich würde mich über Eure Meinungen freuen. 

Gibt es Erfahrungen mit Bestrahlung (nicht Protonen oder IRE ) als Erstbehandlung? 

Meinem Mann geht es psyhisch nicht gut. Er ist vor kurzem verrentet worden. Er leidet an Depressionen. Daher kann ich mir vorstellen, dass er eine Bestrahlung vom Kopf her besser wegstecken würde. Mit ist klar, dass eine Rezidiv- OP nach einer Bestrahlung nicht möglich ist. 

Aber so eine Bestrahlung kann ja auch als Primärtherapie den Krebs endgültig "erledigen" oder? Der 4er Anteil im Gleason war ja unter 3%.

Viele Grüße Sonja 

Ich weiß, hier sind viele Profis unterwegs, die ich sehr bewundere. Wir stehen hier gerade wieder vor einem Berg, den wir zusammen erklimmen müssen. Und die Depressionen machen die Entscheidung schwer.

----------


## Harald_1933

Guten Morgen Sonja,

auf Grund eigener guter Erfahrungen würde ich eine IGRT, also eine bildgestützte Bestrahlung favorisieren. Trotz des Hinweises von Prof. Schostak, zunächst AS noch beizubehalten, sollte man wohl doch schon sehr bald aktiv werden. Ich wünsche Deinem Mann, dass er die depressive Stimmung überwindet. Die von mir vorgeschlagene Bestrahlung würde mit 35 Sitzungen ablaufen, wobei man immer dafür sorgen sollte, dass der Darm möglichst vor der Bestrahlung entleert wurde und die Blase mittig gefüllt ist. Bestrahlungsdauer pro Sitzung von mir gefühlt wohl etwas mehr als 10 Minuten.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Arne80

Hallo Sonja,

wenn sich ein neuer Herd zeigt (was bei der HG-PIN in der ursprünglichen Biopsie irgendwann zu erwarten war), würde ich wissen wollen, was da drin ist (aggressiverer Herd etc.).

Ich persönlich (aber ich bin aufgrund dem Hang zur radikalen Vorgehensweise hier sicherlich auch kein Maßstab) würde klar zur OP tendieren. Diese hat den Vorteil, dass nur bei der vollständigen Entnahme des Organs ein vollumfänglicher Befund durch den Pathologen möglich ist, d.h. hier weiß man dann genau, was "drin" war und wie groß die Ausbreitung gewesen ist. Dein Mann ist noch nicht alt, ein guter Operateur sollte die Nebenwirkungen gering halten können. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die vorangegange HIfU-Behandlung eine Operation in irgendeiner Art beeinflusst, hier kann Euch sicherlich Prof. Schostak helfen.

Viele Grüße
Arne

----------


## LowRoad

Sonja,
wenn Ihr Euch für eine RT als lokale Therapie entscheidet, dann sollte klar sein, dass diese sehr wahrscheinlich zusammen mit einer ADT (Testosteron Unterdrückung) durchgeführt wird, was als Nebenwirkung ebenfalls mentale Probleme verursachen könnte. Die psyhischen Probleme werden sich bei Deinem Mann somit wahrscheinlich weiter verschlechtern.

Eine Operation ist aber auch nicht nur eine körperliche Belastung, sondern durch die möglichen Folgen der Therapie wie Inkontinenz und/oder Erektile Dysfunktion ebenfalls belastend. Manchmal kommen die Männer besser damit klar zu wissen, dass der Tumor mechanisch entfernt wurde - "raus ist raus".

Heilungschancen beider Verfahren dürften bei Deinem Mann in etwas gleichwertig sein. Der zeitliche Aufwand auch, es sei denn man benötigt eine Reha nach RT, dann dauert die gesamte Behandlungszeit bei RT länger. Bei RT gibt es Spezialverfahren wie SBRT oder HDR Monotherapie, die in ganz wenigen Sitzungen, bis hin zu einer einzigen, durchführbar sind, vielleicht auch eine Alternative?

Just my 2 Cent

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Arne, Hallo Harald, vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Ich habe Herrn Schostak eine Mail geschrieben und hoffe, dass er Zeit hat, sie zu beantworten. Mein Mann möchte gerne eine zusätzliche Biopsie, um Informationen über die Aggressivität zu erhalten. Laut Herrn Schostak im letzten Jahr sind mehrere Patienten nach Hifu operiert und kontinent entlassen worden. Es stellt sich jetzt auch die Frage in dieser Situation lieber offen, oder doch davinci?

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Andi, danke für die Infos. Mir war das mit der begleitenden Hormontherapie nicht bewusst. Gibt es bestimmte Kliniken, die man direkt ansprechen sollte. Wenn die "normale Bestahlung" als Option getrachtet würde, ist es dann egal, wo man es machen lässt? 
Gruß Sonja

----------


## Arne80

> Mein Mann möchte gerne eine zusätzliche Biopsie, um Informationen über die Aggressivität zu erhalten


Das sehe ich ähnlich, da es ja ein neuer und bisher unbekannter Herd ist. Wenn Ihr Euch zur OP entscheidet, wäre dies aus meiner Sicht aber sekundär, da das Organ ohnehin entfernt wird und die PCa-Diagnose ja bereits gestellt ist. Im Nachgang kann man dann analysieren lassen, was der neue Herd für einen Gleason hatte. Ob man sich dann vorher noch die Biopsie antun muss, weiß ich nicht (hier muss ein Arzt was zu sagen).

Sinn machen würde es natürlich, wenn eine Fortführung der AS überlegt wird. Hier aber bedenken, dass eine Biopsie nicht immer alle Bereich des Carcinoms erfassen kann.




> Es stellt sich jetzt auch die Frage in dieser Situation lieber offen, oder doch davinci?


Hier unbedingt mit Spezialisten reden. Ich weiß nicht, ob eine HIFU eine daVinci-OP ausschließt bzw. eine offene OP erfordert. 
Erfahrungsberichte bzgl. der OP-Techniken im Forum sind meist höchst subjektiv, da jeder Patient nur über eine einzige RPE berichten kann, nämlich seine eigene. Ein Arzt hat hier den weitaus größeren Überblick...
Ich empfehle (auch subjektiv) die Martini-Klinik in Hamburg. Dort sagte man mir, dass beide OP-Verfahren hinsichtlich des Behandlungsziels gleichwertig sind, die da-Vinci-Technik
bietet den Vorteil einer kürzeren Katheter-Tragezeit (5 Tage anstatt 10) und schnellerer Wundheilung (minimal-invasiv, daher kleinere Wunden).

Viel wichtiger als Roboter/kein Roboter ist aber die Erfahrung des Operateurs. Bei einem "mittelmäßigen" bzw. weniger geübten Operateur bringt auch ein Roboterassistent nicht viel, daher meine Empfehlung zu einem Spezialzentrum. In der Martini-Klinik verfügt Prof. Haese über den "Guru-Status" und die meiste Erfahrung mit dem da-Vinci-System! 

Wie gesagt, keine Aufforderung/Rat zu einer Therapie, (sowas ist Arztsache) nur mein persönliches Empfinden.

VG
Arne

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Sonja,

wir haben beide kürzlich über Mario erfahren, dass er durch die 2. Hifu auf PSA 0,01 gekommen ist. Wäre das vielleicht noch eine Möglichkeit? Unabhängig davon würde ich auch vorab eine Biopsie vornehmen lassen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Werner, Mario ist glaub, ich durch die RPE auf 0,01 gekommen. Der Krebsrest sitzt zu weit hinten und ist für die Hifu nicht erreichbar. 
Aber Danke, für den Tipp.

----------


## LowRoad

Ich halte eine erneute Biopsie, in Anbetracht der damit verbundenen Risiken, für unnötig! Ihr habt im mMRT eine multifokale Progredienz, da ist Handlungsbedarf angesagt – nicht panikartig aber zeitnah. Die schöne Zeit unter AS ist wohl beendet.

----------


## Hvielemi

> wir haben beide kürzlich über Mario erfahren, dass er durch die 2. Hifu auf PSA 0,01 gekommen ist.


Nein, Werner, lies doch bitte, bevor Du schon wieder den gleichen Unsinn verzapfst.
Mario hatte eine RPE, weil die HIFU zweimal versagt hatte, was nicht wundert,
denn er hatte GS7 und nicht irgend so ein 'Haustierkrebschen' bei dem es wenig 
ausmacht, ob man irgendwie therapiere oder einfach beobachte.
In Deutschland hätte er die nicht HIFU bekommen, und damit wäre ihm wohl 
einiges Leid erspart geblieben.

In Heidelberg läuft jetzt eine Studie, HiIFU miniaturisiert durch die Harnröhre anzuwenden 
und unter MRT-Anwendungssteuerung und -Erfolgskontrolle. 
Mag sein, dass diese Therapie dann mal zur ernstzunehmenden Alternative wird,
mit der jede Zone der Prostata zuverlässig erreicht wird, ohne Stahl und ohne Strahl.
Aber das ist noch Zukunftsmusik.

Konrad

----------


## rolando

> Zitat Konrad:"In Deutschland hätte er die nie HIFU bekommen!"


Da muss ich widersprechen. Wie mehrfach an anderer Stelle von mir kritisch angemerkt, braucht man nur lange genug auf Suche zu gehen, um die, von einem selbst präferierte, aber von angehörten Fachleuten abgelehnte Therapie, zu erhalten - entgegen übereingekommener Indikationskriterien. Einfach mal bei  myprostate.eu unter 'Diverse Behandlungen'  'HIFU' anklicken, dann erhält man entsprechende Beispiele. Das Gleiche gilt übrigens auch für andere fokale Therapien.

Roland

----------


## Frau40

Hallo, Mein Mann hat auch einen Gleason 3+4 (4er unter 3 %) . Daher wahrscheinlich die Hifu. Sonja

----------


## rolando

Hallo Sonja,

zu deiner Anmerkung bzgl. Biopsie Gleason 4 unter 3%:



> Zitat Arne: "Hier aber bedenken, dass eine Biopsie nicht immer alle Bereich des Carcinoms erfassen kann."


Gruß 
Roland

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo, Mein Mann hat auch einen Gleason 3+4 (4er unter 3 %) . Daher wahrscheinlich die Hifu. Sonja


Liebe Sonja

Man hat wohl in Magdeburg dem geringen Anteil GG4 keine Beachtung geschenkt.
Das ist aber hiet nicht der Grund des Therapieversagers, sonst würde der PSA
rascher steigen. Man hat schlicht nicht alles getroffen, wie so oft bei dieser
wenig ausgereiften Therapie.
AS mag ja jetzt angebracht sein, besonders wenn der Professor das so sagt
und bei diesem sehr langsamen Wachstum.
Aber klar gesetzte Interventionsgrenzen gehören dazu.
Oder will man 'aktiv' zuschauen, bie es Beschwerden gibt?
Dein Mann muss darauf achten, die 'Heilung' nicht zu verpassen!


Carpe diem!
Konrad


@Rolando
Ich meine zu wissen, dass man sich in seriösen Instituten darauf geeinigt habe,
Focal-One nur bei einseitigem Befall und GG6 anzuwenden. Dass da irgendwelche
Quacksalber ihre älteren, handgeführten Geräte noch amortisieren wollen
an Angstpatienten, hab ich nicht mitgemeint.
Mario hatte einen klar beidseitigen GS7, de je einmal pro Seite behandelt wurde. 
Das war schlicht und einfach unseriös, auch wenn es am USZ stattfand.

----------


## Georg_

Eine Biopsie ist nur eine "Stichprobe", oft wird der Gleason Grad nach einer Operation, wenn man die ganze Prostata untersuchen kann, nach oben korrigiert. Man kann sich also auf die 3% nicht verlassen. Nach einer Operation kann dies auch 4+4 sein.

Im Profil steht, dass in 2015 bereits eine HIFU gemacht wurde. Trotzdem ist der PSA Wert jetzt über 5, es ist also noch Krebs da. Die HIFU würde ich daher nicht als "vollen Erfolg" bezeichnen. Noch eine HIFU würde ich deshalb nicht machen, sondern eine Operation oder Bestrahlung.

Krebspatienten sollen zur Unterstützung der Krebsbekämpfung Sport treiben. Die Martini-Klinik sagt, dies verlängert das Überleben um ca. 20%. Sport und Fitness würden auch die Depressionen reduzieren.

Georg

----------


## Frau40

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Es wurden 3 Biopsien gemacht. Insgesamt fast 30 Stanzen bei einer Prostata von 20 ml. Ich denke, da hat man schon eine Menge Material zusammen. Mein Mann will auf keinen Fall etwas "verpennen" aber auch nicht zu früh eingreifen, um die Lebensqualität beizubehalten, die er trotz Depressionen (Ich zwinge ihn mit mir zu Laufen, was schwer genug ist). Zu den Depressionen kommt auch eine Angststörung. Nach außen wird es oft nicht so wahrgenommen. Mit der Verrentung hat er auch noch zu kämpfen. 

Da wünscht er sich halt eine Therapie, die er auch psychisch gut verpackt. Bei der RPE bin ich mir als Ehefrau da nicht so sicher. 

Sorry für mein wirres Geschreibsel

----------


## Arne80

> Mein Mann will auf keinen Fall etwas "verpennen" aber auch nicht zu früh eingreifen, um die Lebensqualität beizubehalten


Das ist natürlich eine subjektive Entscheidung, die man respektieren muss. Die Frage nach der "Lebensqualität" (ob sie in der aktuellen Lage so hoch ist, bezweifele ich) wird oft gestellt, hier möchte ich noch einmal auf meinen letzten Beitrag verweisen, der wahrscheinlich etwas untergegangen ist:

Mit einem erfahrenen Operateur (ob mit daVinci oder ohne) und in "jüngeren Jahren" sollte es -sofern es der Tumor zulässt- maximal beherrschbar sein. Ich hatte die Martini-Klinik mit Prof. Haese sehr empfohlen, aber letztendlich gibt es auch andere Spezialzentren, will da für keins Werbung machen. Bei Interesse kann ich hier per PN mehr Infos zu geben.
Bei meiner "präventiven" OP habe ich zahlreiche ältere Patienten gesehen, die "aufrecht", fit und mit lachendem Gesicht die Klinik verlassen haben, keiner wirkte bei Entlassung gequält etc. 

Man darf die Risiken natürlich nicht klein- oder schönreden, sie sind da! Aber man sollte auch nicht erwarten, dass das Leben danach vorbei ist. Oft wird so getan, dass eine OP unbedingt vermieden werden muss, warum frage ich mich? Manche befreit es auch, wenn das "Problemorgan" endlich raus ist, zumal mittlerweile auch bei fortgeschrittenem PCa (liegt hier nicht vor) eine RPE mit Überlebensvorteil belegt ist.

Alternativ lasst eine Bestrahlung durchführen, hier kann ich nichts zu sagen. Lasst Euch von Eurem Arzt beraten und hört auf Ihn/Prof. Schostak...die haben mehr Überblick als wir hier. Und dann solltet Ihr innerhalb diesen Jahres handeln!

----------


## eca_ch

Liebe Sonja
Wir sind vermutlich etwa gleich alt, so war ich bei der Diagnose meines Mannes noch keine 40 und unser jüngster Sohn ist jetzt noch keine 4. 

Mein Mann und ich glauben beide an die Vernunft, die Logik und die Rekonvaleszenz und "haben uns" für die OP entschieden. Das ist jetzt 2.5 Jahre her und die meisten Wunden sind verheilt und solange der PSA unten bleibt, gibt es nichts zu klagen. Aber auch sonst, das Leben geht weiter. Auch ohne Prostata.

Ich verstehe aber, dass dein Mann es nicht leicht findet mit der Situation klarzukommen. Viele Menschen definieren sich über ihre Arbeit und ein "fertig" ist dann oft hart. Aber ich bin überzeugt, dass man auch das lernen kann.
Wenn Dein Mann für sowas empfänglich ist, kannst Du ihm ja mal den Besuch bei einem Psychologen nahelegen, manchmal hilft sowas.

Zum Krebs: Dein Mann ist erkrankt. Er scheint nicht sehr aggressiv zu sein aber er ist immer noch nicht weg und Dein Mann ist noch zu jung um einen Horizont von 15 Jahren akzeptieren. In der gleichen Situation würde ich meinen Mann deutlich in Richtung erprobte schulmedizinische Behandlung treten, denn ich liebe den Verstand und Geist meines Mannes zu sehr um das für den Sex aufs Spiel zu setzen.

Aber das sind wie immer sehr persönliche Entscheidungen.

Eva

----------


## nomade

Wenn es um die Alternative Bestrahlung oder RPE geht, würde der Sex m. E. bei der Entscheidung eher Richtung RPE weisen, besonders bei einem früh erkannten und wenig aggressiven Krebs und einer jungen Partnerin. Ich habe da auch gründlich recherchiert und nachgedacht, weil ich zwar schon 63 bin, aber in jeder (auch dieser) Hinsicht vor dem Krebs topfit war. Bei meiner Biopsie ließ die RPE beidseitige Nervenschonung erhoffen, und dazu kam es dann auch. Ich war nach der Reha schon weitgehend kontinent, jetzt – nach weiteren 2 Monaten – ganz. Die Erektionen lassen noch auf sich warten, aber ein bisschen rührt sich mit viel Ausdauer meiner lieben Frau schon und alle sagen mir, dass man Geduld braucht und es voll zurückkommen kann. Bei der Bestrahlung dagegen wird es zwar zu Anfang kaum Probleme geben, aber es geht dann den Bach runter und das nach etwa 2 Jahren ohne Hoffnung auf Erholung. Da bleiben dann nur noch Spritze oder Implantat.

Insofern wäre eine rechtzeitige RPE keine Entscheidung zwischen geistigen und körperlichen Vergnügungen, sondern für beides!

----------


## Harald_1933

> Bei der Bestrahlung dagegen wird es zwar zu Anfang kaum Probleme geben,  aber es geht dann den Bach runter und das nach etwa 2 Jahren ohne  Hoffnung auf Erholung. Da bleiben dann nur noch Spritze oder Implantat.


Moin Uli,

wo hast Du das denn gelesen? Bin vor 10 Jahren bestrahlt worden....

----------


## nomade

Nun, ich gratuliere Dir zu der offensichtlich noch erhaltenen Erektion. 

Mir hat der Radiologe sofort eine Salvage-Bestrahlung der Prostata-Loge nach RPE angeboten, weil der Rand nicht perfekt sauber war (aber wirklich mikroskopisch. apikal und keine Perineuralscheideninvasion). Er hat mir dann die Nebenwirkungen umfänglich und m. E. korrekt erläutert, und dazu gehörte auch eine recht hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es mit der ED nach längerer Zeit schlecht aussieht. Im Tumorboard haben sich die Herren aber darauf geeinigt, dass ich durchaus noch abwarten solle, was der PSA macht, das tue ich gerade.

Wenn Du darauf anspielst, bei Sonjas Mann eine weitere fokale Therapie mit Strahlen zu machen, wäre ich aber skeptisch, wenn die HIFU schon kein voller Erfolg war. Klar, eine Bestrahlung der Prostataloge ist nun mal breiter als das ehemalige Organ, da liegen die einschlägigen Nerven mit im Feld.

Ich kann nur als ein mehr als zehn Jahre Älterer gegenüber Sonjas Mann feststellen, dass ich die RPE rein körperlich gut weggesteckt habe, während der AHB dachte ich zeitweise noch, ich würde für immer eine Windel brauchen. Jetzt klettere ich bei gut 30 Grad in den Tropen auf Berge, ohne Schwierigkeiten zu bekommen (meine 20 Jahre jüngere Gattin ist fast genau so fit, ich schwimme aber schneller). Mit dem Sex (jedenfalls der Version, die eine Erektion voraussetzt) hapert es noch etwas, aber da regiert das Prinzip Hoffnung. Ebenso beim vorläufigen Verzicht auf Strahlen

Ich habe aber auch den Leitspruch: "Das Leben ist nichts für Feiglinge", musste meiner Frau auch schon mal das selbige retten. 

Da ist es nicht leicht, wirklich mitzufühlen, wie es einem mit Depressionen und Angstneurose mit der Entscheidung für eine RPE gehen würde.

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen, zunächst möchte ich mich tausend mal für die lieben Antworten und vor allem für die PN*s bedanken. Jetzt sind ein paar Tage vergangen, und ich habe das Gefühl, bei meinem Mann ist nun Einiges gesackt bzw. angekommen. Er tendiert nun doch zur OP. Er ist im Übrigen seit über einem Jahr in psychologischer Behandlung und geht regelmäßig zur Krebshilfe. Er will sich ja nicht verkriechen. Er arbeitet zusammen mit den Therapeuten an sich. Nochmal danke an Euch. Ich werde berichten und bin weiterhin für jeden Tipp dankbar. Allen einen schönen Abend. Gruß Sonja

----------


## daniela3

das sind doch gute Nachrichten, Sonja! Jetzt nur noch die richtige Klinik aussuchen...

----------


## Frau40

Guten Tag zusammen, soeben hat mein Mann mit Dr. Schindele gesprochen. Nach Rücksprache mit dem Radiologen ist das neu sichtbare Areal nicht zwingend ein neues Karzinom. Daher empfiehlt er eine Fusionsbiopsie durch den Damm. Im Anschluss sehen wir dann weiter. Die OP wird, wenn notwendig, in Magdeburg durchgeführt. So ist der Stand heute. 

Allen schon mal ein schönes Osterfest. Und noch einmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten und Ratschläge.

----------


## Frau40

Update 
am 09.05.2017 erfolgt in Magdeburg die Fusionsbiopsie. Ich frage mich persönlich, ob das sinnvoll ist. Aber mein Mann favorisiert diese Vorgehensweise. Wobei ich mich frage, wenn eine neue Stelle im nicht behandelten Areal erkennbar ist, kann es sein, dass es sich hierbei nicht um Krebs handelt? Eher unwahrscheinlich, oder? 

Der bei der HIFU nicht "erwischte" Teil hätte sich minimal vergrößert, so der Arzt im Telefonat. Nächste Woche wird der nächste PSA Wert genommen. 

Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## Hvielemi

> ..., dass es sich hierbei nicht um Krebs handelt?
>  Eher unwahrscheinlich, oder?


Liebe Sonja

Um das rauszufinden, wird die Biopsie gemacht.
Bis zum Vorliegen des Berichtes haben Spekulationen keinen Sinn.
Aber wünschen, dass es gut rauskomme, dürfen wir schon.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Frau40

Lieber Konrad, wünschen darf man ganz viel. Da hast Du recht. Vor allem wünsche ich Dir noch unendlich viele Wanderungen, Urlaube und glückliche Momente. Du bist mit Deinen Beiträgen ein Pfeiler dieses Forums. 

Was das MMrt meines Mannes angeht: Ich ticke da eher realistisch. Was soll da anderes zu erkennen sein, als neues Tumor-Gewebe? 

Nochmals Danke für Deine Wünsche
Sonja

----------


## Harald_1933

> Du bist mit Deinen Beiträgen ein Pfeiler dieses Forums.


Hallo Sonja,

so darf man das wohl seit längerer Zeit  schon sehen. Möge Konrad uns noch über viele Jahre an seinen Erfahrungen teilhaben und Betroffenen wertvolle Informationen zukommen lassen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## daniela3

> Lieber Konrad...Vor allem wünsche ich Dir noch unendlich viele Wanderungen, Urlaube und glückliche Momente. Du bist mit Deinen Beiträgen ein Pfeiler dieses Forums.


Genauso ist es!

natürlich mit einigen anderen Forummitgliedern die uns wertvolle Tipps geben und viel Zeit investieren...wie Lowroad, Urologe, Der Strahlentherapeut, Harald usw...und natürlich Ralf nicht zu vergessen!

vielen Dank dafür.

----------


## Frau40

Du hast so Recht, Daniela. Dieses Forum mit all den informativen und innovativen Berichten und Erfahrungen ist unbezahlbar. Ich bin für jeden Rat dankbar. Gruß Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Hallo und guten Tag. Der neue PSA Wert ist da: 6,67 Diesmal ist er wieder gestiegen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es nicht dramatisch ist, aber ich froh bin, dass Mitte Mai Gewissheit durch die Fusionsbiopsie vorliegt. Dann wird die OP geplant. Ich denke, dass eine OP auf Grund der Steigerung des PSA Wertes unumgänglich ist. 

Viele Grüße 
Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Hallo, vorhin rief Dr. Schindele aus Magdeburg an. Aus einem 3+4 (unter 3%) im letzen Jahr ist Folgendes bei der letzten Fusionsiopsie herausgekommen :

10 von 16 Stnzen befallen

70% 4er Gleason 
30 % 5er Gleason

Der genaue Arztbrief kommt noch. 

Mist, habt Ihr schon irgendwelche Tipps? 

OP oder Bestrahlung? Einer Op folgt beim 9er doch eh fast immer eine Bestrahlung. 

Gruß Sonja 

Am 26.05. führen wir ein Telefonat mit Prof. Schostak. Ich bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis, auf was ich im Telefonat achten muss.

----------


## WernerE

Großer Mist Sonja,

Du wirst wahrscheinlich unterschiedliche Empfehlungen hören. Zumindest ich würde die OP wählen.

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hallo, vorhin rief Dr. Schindele aus Magdeburg an. Aus einem 3+4 (unter 3%) im letzen Jahr ist Folgendes bei der letzten Fusionsiopsie herausgekommen :
> 
> 10 von 16 Stnzen befallen
> 
> 70% 4er Gleason 
> 30 % 5er Gleason
> 
> Der genaue Arztbrief kommt noch. 
> 
> ...





> WernerEGroßer Mist Sonja,
> 
> Du wirst wahrscheinlich unterschiedliche Empfehlungen hören. Zumindest ich würde die OP wählen.
> 
> Alles Gute
> 
> WernerE


Falsch lieber Werner,
kein großer Mist . . .
Das liest sich gar nicht mal so schlecht . . . .

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frau40

Lieber Hartmut, ich bin ehrlich gesagt, ziemlich fertig.....
Gruß Sonja

----------


## Georg_

Von einem Gleason 6 in 2014 auf Gleason 9 in 2017 ist schon "Mist".



> Einer Op folgt beim 9er doch eh fast immer eine Bestrahlung.


Ich würde davon im Moment noch nicht ausgehen. Eine Bestrahlung ist vor allem angezeigt wenn der Tumor gestreut hat und da der Tumor ja laufend beobachtet worden ist muss das nicht so sein. Auch ein Gleason 9 kann noch lokal sein. Eine Operation dürfte jetzt sehr sinnvoll sein.

Eine mpMRT kann zeigen ob Metastasen sichtbar sind oder, falls finanzierbar, ein PSMA PET/CT.

Georg

----------


## Frau40

Lieber Georg, danke für die Antwort. Gibt es Fragen, die ich im Telefonat mit Professor Schostak stellen sollte?
Gruß Sonja

----------


## Hartmut S

> Lieber Georg, danke für die Antwort. Gibt es Fragen, die ich im Telefonat mit Professor Schostak stellen sollte?
> Gruß Sonja


Genau, liebe Sonja,
und genau dass meinte ich . . . 

die fragen wird dir georg beantworten.
bei dr.  Schostak  bist du in guten händen.



> Mist, habt Ihr schon irgendwelche Tipps?


ja klar haben wir die . . .!
Am Ende müssen wir aber alle selbst entscheiden
 . . . . . .  oder auch nicht . . . .

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Sonja,

die Hauptfrage ist doch wie es weitergehen soll. Sinnvoll wäre mit Bildgebung erstmal abzuklären, ob man Metastasen findet. Aber auch bei Metastasen wäre ich für eine Operation, den Gleason 9 im Körper zu haben hält man mental auf Dauer meist nicht aus. Prof. Schostak macht mehr Prostataoperationen als fokale Therapien, er ist sicher bereit Deinen Mann zu operieren.

Ich mache mir meist einen Zettel mit den Fragen, die ich dem Arzt stellen will. Sonst vergisst man etwas und ärgert sich nachher. Und nach dem Gespräch ein paar Notizen machen, man vergisst schneller als man denkt. Konkrete Fragen habe ich nicht, auf die Frage "Was jetzt?" wird sich ein Gespräch mit Prof. Schostak ergeben. Du kannst ja fragen was er von den Alternativen Operation und Bestrahlung hält. Vor der Entscheidung wird sicher noch ein Termin gemacht wo man weitere Fragen stellen kann.

Georg

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Georg, und trotzdem ist die Ausgangssituation denkbar schlecht....Ich habe echte Angst. Vielen Dank.

----------


## Georg_

Sonja,

mit einer Operation oder auch Bestrahlung kann man den Tumor wohl noch gut unter Kontrolle bekommen.

Manche Patienten haben bei der Erstdiagnose einen hohen dreistelligen PSA Wert und sehr viele Knochen- und Lymphknotenmetastasen. Dies würde ich als denkbar schlecht bezeichnen.

Georg

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Sonja,

vor knapp einem Monat war der PSA bei 6,64. Das hält  sich noch in Grenzen. Mit etwas Glück (wenn man da überhaupt von  sprechen kann), ist der Tumor noch in der Kapsel. Ob das tatsächlich so  ist, wird man, wie immer, später feststellen. Ich frage mich nur, wo auf  einmal Gleason 4 + 5 herkommt. Das kann in so kurzer Zeit nicht von 3 +  3 (4<5%) auf 4 + 5 "entartet" sein. Wahrscheinlich sind früher nur die  harmloseren Zellen angepiekst worden.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Werner, wenn ich ehrlich bin, glaube ich überhaupt nicht mehr an Glück. Wo der Gleason herkommt, gerade auch bei der Psa Entwicklung ist mir auch ein Rätsel. 

Gruß Sonja

----------


## daniela3

hallo Sonja, ich kann das alles sehr gut nachempfinden. Wahrscheinlich ist das  einfach nur Zufall was bei der jeweiligen Biopsie getroffen wird. Bei meinem Mann war bei der Biopsie nur eine Seite befallen, nach der Op dann doch beide. Das erfährt man leider nur durch die Op und anschliessenden Befund. Wenn ihr euch für Bestrahlung entscheidet würde man es nicht exakt wissen. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich für die Op plädieren würde. Hinterher kann man noch bestrahlen. Andersrum wird es schwieriger...viel Glück bei der Entscheidung!

----------


## Georg_

Ich versuche das zu erklären. Ein Problem bei der fokalen Therapie ist, dass ein Prostatakrebs meist an mehreren Stellen in der Prostata wächst. Man versucht vor einer lokalen Therapie in der Regel mit einem MRT den Tumor in der Prostata zu lokalisieren und behandelt dann den mit dem MRT sichtbaren Tumor. 

Es gibt auch eine Mapping-Biopsie mit 64 Nadeln, dies ist aber so teuer, dass es sehr selten gemacht wird.

Ein MRT kann aber eine Biopsie nicht ersetzen. Daher wird es öfter vorkommen, dass manche Tumorherde in der Prostata nicht erkannt werden und als scheinbar gesundes Gewebe unbehandelt bleiben. Bei Sonja's Mann waren dies aber gerade agressivere Tumorzellen die nach der Hifu-Operation gewachsen und nun bei einer Biopsie als Gleason 9 aufgefallen sind.

Aus diesem Grund glaube ich auch, dass der Tumor noch auf die Kapsel beschränkt ist und operativ behandelt werden kann.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hallo, hier der Befund: evtl. verkürzt, weil ich nicht alles abschreiben kann/möchte:
> 14 Stanzen
> 8 basal links Fokaler ASAP
> 9 apikal lateral links Karzinom 70% , Gleason 3+3
> 10 Fokaler high grade pin
> 
> icd c.61.9
> icd-o-m 8140/3 
> Ist es normal, dass keine Tumorklassifizierung vorliegt?
> ...


Liebe Sonja,

ich hatte diese alten Daten noch im Kopf.
Nun sieht es natürlich etwas schlechter aus.
Lass den Kopf trotzdem nicht hängen!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frau40

Moin, die Nacht war Mist. Ich hab die Daten mit der Patin oder Partintabelle oder so eingegeben. So prickelnd ist das nicht. Unser Sohn ist 14. Ich habe schrecklich Angst, meinen Mann zu verlieren. Heute ist ein Gespräch mit dem Urologen vor Ort bzgl. Der Ausbreitungssiagnostik. GRUß Sonja

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Sonja,

kein tolles Ergebnis, Deine Besorgnis kann ich verstehen.

Aber auch kein Grund, komplett schwarz zu sehen.....mein "Start PSA" war bei 69.....und mir geht es heute gut. 

Es ist zwar nicht so wie vorher, aber die Vergleiche darf man nicht ziehen.

Euch stehen alle Therapiemöglichkeiten offen und Prof. Schostak ist ein kompetenter Ansprechpartner.

Ruhig bleiben (ja ja...leicht gesagt, ich war's auch nicht.....)

Grüße

Uwe

Und die Partintabellen ? Statistik halt - und jeder Fall ist anders....zumal die PT retrospektiv sind und sicher nicht alle heutigen Möglichkeiten bzw. deren Ergebnisse beinhalten können....)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Partintabelle ...
> Ich habe schrecklich Angst, meinen Mann zu verlieren.


Liebe Sonja

Bitte vergiss die Partin-Tabellen ganz schnell.
Die wurden berechnet, als es kein Abirateron gab und kein Enzalutamid,
keine PSMA-Liganden für nuklearmedizinische Diagnose und Therapie,
und Immuntherapien guckten noch nicht mal über den Horizont, derweil
heute absehbar wird, dass die im Kommen sind, nicht nur für Labormäuse!

Ich bin deinem Mann sechs Jahre voraus in der Karriere mit einem GS9.
Die Partin-Tabellen hätten mich längst totgesagt, aber meine Söhne werden
auch weiterhin einen Vater haben.

Die Entwicklung von GS6 über GS7 zu GS9 ist allerdings wenig prickelnd.
Gehe davon aus, dass die Verdoppelungszeit des Krebsvolumens mit
zunehmender Entdifferenzierung der Zellen abnimmt, die Agressivität 
also steigt.
So kommt es, dass vor Jahren der gemütlich vor sich hin wachsende
Gleason-Grad-3-Tumor von einem schneller wachsenden GG4 aufgeholt
wurde, was zu der GS 3+4=7-Biopsie führte.
Dieser wird nun wiederum von dem später entstandenen GG5 überholt.
Man sieht das an den PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten (VZ) die sich verkürzt haben,
vom letzten Jahr mit über zwei Jahren zu diesem Jahr mit einem Jahr,
was aber immer noch keineswegs ein Schnellgang ist. Damit besteht 
die Chance, dass sich dieser GS9 auf ein lokales Geschehen begrenzt.

Meine VZ beträgt derzeit vergleichsweise kurze drei Wochen, und schon 
vor sieben Jahren waren es nur sieben Monate. Dein Mann hat also die
klar bessere Prognose.


Für die Ausbreitungsdiagnostik braucht es jetzt nur eines:
Ein PSMA-PET, verbunden mit einem CT oder besser noch mit einem
mMRT. Letzteres ist im Nahbereich der Prostata besser geeignet, 
die PSMA- Signale genau zu verorten.

Alle Versuche, zuerst mit rein morphologischen Untersuchungen wie
CT oder mMRT mit 1.5, 3 oder 7Tesla Fedstärke weiterzukommen, sind
Zeitverschwendung. Die funktionale Aussage des PSMA-PET ist grundlegend!
Guck Bild [4], das die Fusion eines CT (grau) mit einem PET (bunt dargestellt)
zeigt. Wo der Krebs sitzte, ist auf den ersten Blick zu sehen.
Auch die Bilder in [5] zeigen (neuere, bessere) PET-Aufnahmen, diesmal aber 
Rohdaten ohne CT oder MRT: Nach Abzug von Leber, Niere, Speichel- und
Tränendrüsen sind die Läsionen auch hier augenfällig.
Um die genau zu verorten, werden sie in den Fusionsbildern bunt dargestellt
und, wie gehabt in [4] scheibchenweise mit dem CT oder MRT überlagert.

Wenn diese Bilder vorliegen, sprechen wir weiter über die Therapie.
Vorher ist das Geschwafel. Ihr habt genug Zeit, um diese Frage gründlich
zu klären.


Carpe diem!
Konrad,
der heute mal nicht wegen des Krebses im Spital sitzt und sein Flüssig-
Frühstück schlürft.

----------


## Arne80

Meine persönliche Empfehlung der RPE von vor einigen Monaten bleibt bestehen, um nicht noch mehr Zeit zu verlieren als bis jetzt ohnehin schon. Es ist kein guter Stil, im Nachgang alles besser zu wissen, aber spätestens mit dem Auftreten des neuen Karzinomherdes (und Vorhandensein von HGPIN in der Biospie) war ein behandlungswürdighes Karzinom gegeben, das sieht auch Prof. Bonkhoff so:




> [http://www.prostapath.de/Prostatapat...e-surveillance


Woher der jetzt deutlich höhere Gleason-Wert kommt, kann man nur spekulieren. Wie groß war denn der biopsierte Bereich?
Die OP hat halt den Vorteil, dass dann alles auf dem Tisch liegt und beurteilt werden kann, die Biopsie kann immer nur Teilbereiche untersuchen! Die PSA-VZ war aber bisher m.E. gar nicht mal so auffällig, die hätte ich in dem Fall kürzer erwartet (sofern der GS9 schon "immer" da gewesen wäre). 
Da aus einer HGPIN ein Karzinom >=GS6 entstehen kann, wäre meine Theorie, dass der GS9-Tumor relativ neu ist. Das wiederum hätte für Euch den Vorteil, dass die Chance einer lokalen Angelegenheit und somit noch ein kurativer Anspruch in der Therapie gegeben ist, sofern Ihr jetzt zügig handelt. Dass aus den vorhandenen GS7a-Bereichen innerhalb eines Jahres ein GS9 entstehen kann, halte ich auch eher für unwahrscheinlich, das hätte man im PSA-Verlauf sehen sollen. 

Ihr wisst zudem nicht, wieviele HGPIN noch im Organ Deines Mannes vorhanden sind, die ebenfalls entarten können und werden. Daher, bitte Euren Ärzten vertrauen und zeitig handeln!Au

Auch wenn das jetzt vielleicht noch nicht auf der Tagesordnung steht, nur der Hinweis: Euer Sohn hat auch ein erhöhtes Risiko, sofern Dein Mann < 60 Jahre alt ist. Bitte das im Hinterkopf behalten und ihn rechtzeitig zur Früherkennung schicken!

Viele Grüße
Arne

----------


## Hvielemi

> Meine persönliche Empfehlung der RPE von vor einigen Monaten bleibt bestehen, um nicht noch mehr Zeit zu verlieren als bis jetzt ohnehin schon. Es ist kein guter Stil, im Nachgang alles besser zu wissen, ...
> 
> Die OP hat halt den Vorteil, dass dann alles auf dem Tisch liegt und beurteilt werden kann, die Biopsie kann immer nur Teilbereiche untersuchen! Die PSA-VZ war aber bisher m.E. gar nicht mal so auffällig, die hätte ich in dem Fall kürzer erwartet (sofern der GS9 schon "immer" da gewesen wäre). 
> Da aus einer HGPIN ein Karzinom >=GS6 entstehen kann, wäre meine Theorie, dass der GS9-Tumor relativ neu ist. Das wiederum hätte für Euch den Vorteil, dass die Chance einer lokalen Angelegenheit und somit noch ein kurativer Anspruch in der Therapie gegeben ist, sofern Ihr jetzt zügig handelt.



Lieber Arne,
du greifst vor!
Heute ist die Besprechung über die Ausbreitungsdiagnostik angesagt,
und ich habe dazu, nicht zur Therapie, eine deutliche Meinung abgegeben.
Bevor die Ausbreitung (Staging) nicht geklärt ist, hat das Drängen auf eine 
spezifische Therapie keinen Sinn. 
Die Frage ist ja nicht, ob man einfach per AS zugucken wolle, wie sich der GG5
ausbreite, sondern ob schlimmstenfalls Fernmetastasen zu berücksichtigen seien,
was dann vielleicht eine Radiatio per SBRT hilfreicher erscheinen liesse, als eine RPE.
(Hätte ich von der im PSMA-PET [4] gesehenen Fernmetastase früher gewusst, 
hätte ich mich niemals operieren lassen, sondern eine Radiatio gewählt, 
was nun wieder keine Empfehlung ist, sondern eine illustrierende Feststellung zur 
Offenheit der Therapiewahl _vor_ einem modernen und aktuellen Staging)

Was deine Beurteilung des Krebsgeschehens angeht, bin ich ansonsten bei dir.
"Zügig handeln" ist sicher richtig und zu unterscheiden von panisch handeln.
Nochmal: Es besteht genug Zeit für eine geeignete Ausbreitungsdiagnostik (Staging)
und um daraus therapeutische Schlüsse zu ziehen. Was damit gemeint sein kann,
hab ich weiter oben dargelegt.

Prof. Schostak hat auch mein Vertrauen. Es war damals vor der HIFU in keiner
Weise absehbar, dass da sozusagen im Untergrund ein GG5 lauere. 
Sonja und ihr Mann sind auf einem guten Weg.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Frau40

Erstmal allen vielen Dank. Ich hatte Zeit, es sacken zu lassen. Der Urologe vor Ort vereinbart schnellstmöglich einen Termin für Szintigraphie und Ct. Mmrt wurde vor der Biopsie in Magdeburg gemacht. Sollte Professor Schostak ein PSMA-PET  vorgeben, wird das in Angriff genommen. Ich hab nur Angst, dass es zu lange dauert, bis man einen Termin bekommt. 

Danke für die Infos. Gruß Sonja

----------


## Arne80

Hallo Konrad, 




> Die Frage ist ja nicht, ob man einfach per AS zugucken wolle, wie sich der GG5
>  ausbreite, sondern ob schlimmstenfalls Fernmetastasen zu berücksichtigen seien,
>  was dann vielleicht eine Radiatio per SBRT hilfreicher erscheinen liesse, als eine RPE.


das stimmt natürlich, ich denke aber, dass eine Entfernung des Primärtumors in jedem Fall sinnvoll ist, ob sich nun zusätzlich noch Fernmetastasen zeigen oder nicht. Studien deuten ja auf eine bessere Prognose auch beim metastasierten Karzinom hin, wenn die Prostata entfernt wird.
Wie immer gilt: als nicht-Mediziner darf und kann ich nichts empfehlen, aber auch ohne medizinisches Hintergrundwissen liegt der Gedanke nahe, dass -bildlich gesprochen- eine Entfernung der "Wurzel allen Übels" Vorteile bieten kann. Solange die Verbreitungswege und Pathways der Metastasierung nicht vollständig geklärt sind, würde ich persönlich zu einer Entfernung des malignen Ursprungskarzinoms tendieren, unabhängig von der weiteren Ausbreitung. Ergänzend kämen dann natürlich weitere Therapien gegen einzelne Läsionen dazu.

Hier sollten sich Sonja + Ehemann natürlich eingehend vom Arzt beraten lassen, Prof. Schostak wird hier den weitaus besseren Überblick haben als ich.

Viele Grüße
Arne

----------


## Frau40

Termine für CT und Szinti stehen. 1.6 und 9.6. . Ist das nicht zu lange weg? Da mein Mann zu Prof. Schotak sehr viel Vertrauen hat, werden wir den Weg mit ihm gehen. Mal sehen, was das Gespräch bringt. Gruß Sonja.

----------


## LowRoad

Die visuelle Begutachtung von Prostata(krebs)gewebe, auch Gleason-Grad genannt, ist, streng genommen, nur bei völlig unvorbehandeltem Gewebe zulässig! Wird aber routinemäßig immer gemacht, auch wenn es völlig sinnfrei wäre, wie beispielsweise in Metastasen.

----------


## Frau40

Lieber Andi, ich schäme mich das zuzugeben. Aber ich verstehe das nicht.
Gruß Sonja

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Arne, liebe Sonja

Bestrahlung als Primärtherapie und RPE haben das selbe Ziel:
Die Prostatakrebszellen sollen vollständig zerstört oder entfernt werden,
womit sie in beiden Fällen nicht mehr aktiv sein können im Körper.
Im Grunde ist es egal, was man mache, nur die Nebenwirkungen 
sind allerdings verschieden.

Was Anderes wären dann im Körper verbliebene Zellen, sei dies durch 
R1-Situation bei der RPE oder fehlerhaftem Bestrshlungdplan,
oder Zellen ausserhalb des Bestrahlungs-/Operationsgebietes, 
wie bei einer N1 oder gar M1-Situation.
Also erst die Diagnose. 
Wenn nach einem gehabten mMRT (!) ein CT und ein Knochenszinti 
bei PSA<10ng/ml was bringen sollen, macht man eben diesen Umweg 
auch noch :-((  Urologenroutine halt!

Bei der Aktuellen Verdoppelungszeit von einem Jahr wachsen
Tumoren in einem Vierteljahr im Durchmesser grad mal um
drei %. Falls es eine Metastasierung gäbe, wäre die im Verlaufe
der letzten Jahrzehnte geschehen. Auch da wäre die Wartezeit
bis zum PET irrelevant. Ich hab neulich ein PSMA-PET innert
einer Woche bekommen (Der PSMA-Tracer wird meistenorts nur 
einmal wöchentlich angerührt) zwei Wochen wären lange, aber eben
erst ab dem Tag, an dem es verordnet wird.
Dafür, liebe Sonja, ist vor allem dein Mann verantwortlich!

Konrad

----------


## daniela3

liebe Sonja,

du brauchst dich für nichts schämen, ich verstehe auch vieles nicht. Dafür ist das Forum ha da damit man mit der Materie lernt umzugehen...

----------


## Hvielemi

Also das Wort "Bestrshlungdplan"  versteh ich auch nicht.
gemeint war wohl "Bestrahlungsplan".

----------


## Frau40

Lieber Konrad. Ich habe einen 14jährigen Sohn. Da kann ich Worte zusammen puzzeln🤔. Jedoch verstehe ich Andis Anmerkung inhaltlich nicht. Hoffe, es geht dir besser. Gruß Sonja

Mir wird ganz anders, wenn ich die Dynamik dieses Threads beobachte. Was ich nächstes Jahr wohl poste? Ich mag es mir nicht ausmalen.

----------


## Hvielemi

Ja, Sonja, der "Knoten" in der Speiseröhre hat sich gelöst,
aber was mit dem im Ureter sei, wird morgen etwa um 09:30
geprüft via Besichtigung und Biopsie. Wie gut es mir nach
Vorliegen der Histologie gehe, sieht man dann.
Die Urologen haben auch heute wieder von Malignomverdacht
gesc... Ich aber bin aus verschiedenen Gründen überzeugt, dass das
 benign sei, wohl aber mehr als nur lästig und daher zu therapieren.


LowRoaf 'meint', bzw. weist darauf hin, dass das ohnehin subjektiv
ermittelte Gleason-Score streng nur für untherapierte Prostatae gelte,
also nicht für eine, die bereits z.B. mit HIFU gequält worden sei.
Korrekt!

Das bedeutend einfachere Mittel zur Beurteilung der Aggressivität
eines Krebses ist aber eine klug interpretierte PSA-Verdoppelungs-
zeit (VZ). Und da kannst Du ruhig die Wörter zusammenpuzzeln.
Wenn das Bild fertig ist, hat euer Sohn längst das Studium
begonnen und ist stolz auf seinen Vater, der den Krebs so gut
in Schach hält, zusammen mit der Expertise seiner Mutter.

Garantien hierzu gibt es allerdings ebensowenig, wie gegen den
Unfalltod auf der Strasse. 


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Frau40

Guten Morgen, ich hab gerade im Forum und auf Maprostate gestöbert. Die PK_Historie und der PSA Verlauf von Uli49d/ Traveller  scheint dem meines Mannes zu ähneln. So sind aggressive Tumore auch bei langen Verdopplungszeiten möglich. Bin gespannt auf die Antworten. Gruß Sonja

----------


## Hvielemi

> So sind aggressive Tumore auch bei langen Verdopplungszeiten möglich.


Nein, liebe Sonja,
obwohl unterm Mikroskop als Gleason-Score 9 erschienen, 
benahm sich dieser Tumor nicht gerade aggressiv.
 In 15 Jahren hat der nicht mal drei Verdoppelungen erfahren. 


Dabei muss ich betonen, dass ich die radikale Therapie
von Traveller dennoch für richtig halte, eben wegen des
stark entdifferenzierten Histologie-Befundes.
Es würde mir nicht im Traum einfallen, bei dieser Histologie 
eine aktive Überwachung zu empfehlen, obwohl das alleine
 nach dem PSA-Verlauf durchaus eine Option gewesen wäre.
Der höchste Grad der Entdifferenzierung (GG5) lässt eben
auch die Vermutung zu, dass weitere schädliche Mutationen 
stattfinden könnten, bzw. schon im Stillen heranwachsen.

Also weg mit sowas, egal ob per Stahl oder Strahl, zumal
euer Krebs rund fünfmal so schnell unterwegs ist, wie jener
von Traveller es war,


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Konrad, natürlich weg mit dem Ding. Die Frage ist, ob der Verdoppelungszeit vertaut werden kann, wenn man einen GG9 bei einer Verdopplungszeit von 15 Jahren haben kann. 

Ich hoffe, du kannst die Sonne etwas genießen, viele Grüße Sonja, der vor Sorgen ganz schlecht ist.

----------


## Frau40

War vielleicht etwas wirr geschrieben: ich habe einfach Angst, dass der Krebs schneller wächst, als vermutet und kurativ nichts mehr zu machen ist. Grüße Sonja

----------


## Hvielemi

> natürlich weg mit dem Ding.


Na prima Sonja, dann ist der Entscheid schon gefallen, womit die VZ nun auch nichts mehr ausmacht.
Bleibt die Frage, ob Stahl oder Strahl. Aber auch dazu hab ich schon genug geschrieben.

Fasst mal einen Zeithorizont von drei Monaten ins Auge.
So kommt das gut, ohne üble Hetze und ohne unnötige Trölerei.

Wenn da eine im PET noch nicht zu erkennende Ausbreitung vorhanden wäre, 
wäre die wohl ohnehin schon vor Jahren oder Jahrzehnten entstanden.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Konrad, danke für deine Mühe. Morgen das Telefonat mit Professor Schostak. Hoffentlich kommen wir schnell an den Arztbrief. Dann stelle ich die komplette Histologie ein. Man kann also auf Grund von Verdoppelungszeiten keine eventuelle Metastasierung vermuten oder einkalkulieren? Gruß Sonja

----------


## Hvielemi

Ach Sonja, lass es mich mal salopp sagen:

Je schneller, desto irrer.

Falls eine Metastasierung in der Vergangenheit schon geschehen wäre, würde 
das erst in Zukunft sichtbar, weil eine einzelne irregeleitete (mutierte) Zelle 
nach zwanzig Teilungen grad mal eine Million Zellen gebildet hätte, was grob 
gesagt einem PSA von 0.001 ng/ml entsprechen würde. Bis eine 1 vorm Komma
stehen würde, müssten sich diese Zellen noch zehn weitere Male teilen.
Du siehst somit, dass eine heute sich irgendwo einnistende Zelle bei einer
Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) von einem Jahr einem 65-Jährigen nicht mehr schaden
könnte. Anders wäre das bei meiner VZ von drei Wochen, aber auch da wären
in dem von mir vorgeschlagenen Zeitrahmen von drei Monaten von heute weg
erst SECHZEHN Zelllen entstanden.
Aber eine Metastase von einem Fingerhut wäre in der gleichen Zeit ein Pingpong-
ball, dieser wiederum mehr als ein Tennisball.
Aber wer hat schon eine solch irre VZ!?


Andererseits:
betrachte mal den Verlauf von Boro R
Auch 'irre' in seiner Einmaligkeit.

Konrad

----------


## Frau40

Vielen Dank für die präzise Info. Ich wünsche dir, dass du dich von dem Eingriff gestern schnell erholst und die Nacht besser wird. 

Ich zolle dir allerhöchsten Respekt, dass du trotz der Schmerzen hier im Forum so aktiv bist. Keep on rollin' 

Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Guten Morgen, spielt eigentlich das fPsa bei der Diagnostik heut zu Tage noch eine Rolle? In 2014 vor ser Biopsie wurde im Forum öfter darüber diskutiert. 

Gruß Sonja

----------


## Hvielemi

Ja, das fPSA gibt auch heute noch vage Hinweise, woher ein erhöhter PSA-Wert
stammen könnte. Aber hat man erst mal eine Diagnose, ist das wertlos, auch
wenn manche Labore bei Werten zwischen 2 und 12 ng/ml das fPSA routinemässig
mitbestimmen.

Auch beim PSA zeichnet sich Neues ab:
http://www.europeanurology.com/artic...236-1/fulltext

Mit isoPSA scheint eine Unterscheidung zwischen PSA benigner Herkunft
und solchem maligner Herkunft möglich zu werden, man hätte also auch
bei vorhandener Prostata einen echten Tumormarker zur Verfügung.

Das dauert noch, bis sowas in die Labore kommt ...
Konrad

----------


## Frau40

Guten Morgen, mein Sohn fragte soeben: Papa wird doch wieder gesund, oder? 
Was soll man auf so was antworten? 

Update: Am Freitag hat Professor Schostak angerufen. Da er sich im Juni in den USA befindet und mein Mann im August unheimlich gerne den geplanten Urlaub antreten möchte, macht die Uni-Klinik Folgendes möglich: Dienstag Ausbreitungsdiagnostik, Mittwoch OP. 

Professor Schostak wird offen operieren. Eine Aussage seinerseits lässt mich aufhorchen. Heilungschance von 90%. Ist das nicht sehr blauäugig? Mein Mann war fast euphorisch. Wie sollen wir mit so einer Aussage umgehen. Lymphknoten werden mit entnommen. Sollten die befallen sein, kann bei einem 4+5 von Heilung doch keine Rede mehr sein, oder verstehe ich das falsch? 

Gruß Sonja

----------


## Georg_

Sonja,

bei einer Operation mit einem Gleason 9 werden immer Lymphknoten entnommen um festzustellen ob diese (jedenfalls die entnommenen) befallen sind. Ihr habt aber recht früh erkannt, dass ein Gleason 9 vorliegt und es muss nicht so sein, dass Lymphknoten befallen sind. Dies sieht man offenbar bei der Uni-Klinik entsprechend.

Es hängt auch davon ab, was man unter Heilung versteht. Ärzte verstehen darunter oft fünf Jahre mit sehr niedrigem PSA Wert. Dies kann durch die Operation durchaus erreicht werden. 

Mein Ziel ist es die Krankheit solange zu kontrollieren bis ich aus einem anderen Grund gestorben bin.

Georg

----------


## Frau40

Guten Morgen, Georg. Danke für die Antwort. So habe ich die Sache noch nicht betrachtet. 

Trotz des niederschmetternden Biopsieergebnis hat Professor Schostak meinen Mann zu 100% erreicht und abgeholt. Es tut mir gut, zu wissen, dass es einen Mediziner gibt, dem mein Mann vertraut. Gruß Sonja

@Georg Da mein Mann erst 53 ist könnte es unter Umständen sehr lange dauern, bis er an einer anderen Ursache stirbt. Die Denke wird bei uns nicht funktionieren.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Gütern Morgen, mein Sohn fragte soeben: Papa wird doch wieder gesund, oder? 
> 
> Heilungschance von 90%. Ist das nicht sehr blauäugig? 
> 
> Lymphknoten werden mit entnommen. Sollten die befallen sein, kann bei einem 4+5 von Heilung doch keine Rede mehr sein, oder verstehe ich das falsch?


Wenn die Ausbreitung über die Lymphbahnen nicht weiter vorangekommen ist
als die entnommenen Lymphknoten, ist nach der OP das gesamte Inventar
von Tumorzellen weg. Das wäre Heilung, mit den üblichen Nebenwirkungen halt.
Prof. Schostak scheint das so zu erwarten.

90% Chance dazu mag schon eine sportliche Aussage sein, bei der man wohl
auf die Ausbreitungsdiagnostik verzichten könnte. Aber CT und Szinti sind halt 
ein fest eingeplantes Ritual, das auch der Buchhaltung hilft.
Nur zu. Schaden tut es nicht, nochmal hinzugucken. Wenn man es wirklich
wissen müsste, würde man ein PET wählen.


Ob der Papa wieder gesund werde?
Ja, aber ganz sicher ist das nicht, hat der Professor gesagt,
und ganz so wie früher wird es ohnehin nicht mehr, 
wie alles im Leben.
Die Wahrheit eben.


Alles Gute zur OP wünscht
Konrad,
der bei der Erstdiagnose nicht viel älter war und immer noch seinen Weg geht [1].

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Konrad. Vielen Dank. Am Dienstag wird nur die Szinti gemacht. Aufs CT wird verzichtet. Wir gehen einen Schritt nach dem anderen. 

Ich drück dir für morgen die Daumen.

Sonja

----------


## Georg_

> ist nach der OP das gesamte Inventar von Tumorzellen weg


Einzelne Tumorzellen werden aber wohl weiter im Körper zirkulieren, diese stellen dann meist aber kein Problem mehr dar.

In diesem Artikel wurde ein neuer Blut-Test beschrieben, der Krebszellen im Blut findet. Dort steht, dass man bei zwei Drittel der Prostatapatienten mit einem lokal begrenzten Tumor noch Krebszellen im Blut gefunden hat:

"Already, scientists have been surprised to find that more cancer  patients harbor these stray cells than has been believed. In one study,  the test was used on men thought to have cancer confined to the  prostate, "but we found these cells in two-thirds of patients," Toner  said."

Die geplante Operation ist jetzt meiner Meinung nach absolut richtig ganz egal wie sich die Sache danach weiter entwickelt. Ich wünsche auch alles Gute!

Georg

----------


## Frau40

Danke Georg. Ja, wie es sich weiter entwickelt, bleibt abzuwarten. Dieses Forum bietet viele wertvolle Tipps. Nochmal danke an Euch, dass Ihr uns mit so vielen wichtigen Informationen auf dem Weg begleitet.

Gruß Sonja

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Sonja,

viel wird von der Tumorausbreitung abhängen. T2c wäre super, T3a noch ok, T3b (Samenblasenbefall) wird schon schwierig. T3b hatte ich. Von den entnommenen Lymphknoten war keiner befallen. Die hatte der Krebs übersprungen. 

Ich drücke Euch die Daumen und wünsche T2c.

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen update: gestern ist mein Mann in Magdeburg von Professor Schostak operiert worden. Im Vorfeld war die Szinti ohne Befund. 

Es wurden ca. 15 Lymphknoten entfernt. Die Operation erfolgte beidseitig nerverhaltend. Den pathologischen Befund gibt es in 1-2 Wochen. 

Die Operation war trotz Hifu blutarm und komplikationslos. 

Bei myprostate habe ich keinen einzigen Fall ohne Kapseldurchbruch oder späterer Metastasierung gefunden. 

Übrigens hier in der Klinik in Magdeburg ist ein Top Team am Start. Sowohl Ärzte wie auch Pflegepersonal. 

Gruß Sonja

----------


## Hvielemi

> Bei myprostate habe ich keinen einzigen Fall ohne Kapseldurchbruch oder späterer Metastasierung gefunden.


Liebe Sonja
Es gibt in myprostat.eu grad mal zwei Fälle von RPE nach HIFU.

1.)Herbert12/Anton wurde vor wenigen Wochen operiert, da liegen noch keinen Daten vor.
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id...ge=report&DESC


> 08.03.2017
> 14.61
> 28.02.17
> Laparoskopische Prostatektomie - nervenschonend halbseits


Aber bei seinem GS6, der auch ohne OP nicht gross wuchs,  wäre es äusserst überraschend, 
wenn bei ihm der PSA nicht gegen < 0.01ng/ml fällt.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...9367#post99367


2.) Mario Himbeerbubi hat PSA <0.01 und kümmert sich derweil um seine Kontinenz.
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=598&page=graphic


Im Fall deines Vaters liegt seit der HIFU ein beispielloses Upgrading vor.
Das ist also nicht vergleichbar mit Anton und Himbeerbubi.
Wenn der Histologische Bericht vorliegt, wisst ihr mehr.
Soviel Geduld muss sein.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Ihr *Mann*, Konrad.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen, heute kam Post. Antritt für die AHB erst am am 5.7. Mein Mann hat nun Angst, dass er für das Kontinenztraining zu spät dran ist (5 Wochen nach Op). Ich persönlich finde es gar nicht so falsch, da mit den momentan vorhandenen Schmerzen sich das Trainieren als schwierig gestalten könnte, oder ? 

Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Sonja

Hier steht, wie es geht:

http://www.prostatakrebs-selbsthilfe...nztraining.pdf

Wenn Dein Mann das so macht, kann er wohl kontinent in die AHB fahren ;-))


Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Frau40

Danke Konrad. Seit heute Nachmittag hat sich die Lymphansammlung vom Bauchraum in Richtung Leiste und linkes Bein verschoben. Thrombose Spritzen spritzt er täglich. Muss sonst noch etwas beachtet werden? Gruß Sonja

----------


## Michi1

Bei mir hat die Lymphansammlung die meisten Schmerzen verursacht. Da ich aber da schon in AHB war hat man das regelmäßig mit Ultraschall untersucht und festgestellt das sie langsam zurückgeht. Es ist also sonst nichts unternommen worden während ein Mitpatient von der AHB ins Krankenhaus gefahren wurde und dort wurde die Flüssigkeit entfernt. Wenn möglich mit Ultraschall untersuchen lassen nicht das sie mehr wird. Das hat mit den Thrombosespritzen nichts zu tun. Ich habe mir ca 70 Stück gespritzt nach der OP.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Sonja,

erkundige Dich mal (in Magdeburg...), ob Lymphdrainage notwendig ist.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen, heute kam die Histologie
 pT3a R0 V0 L1 Pn1 pN0 (0/21), Gl. 3+4=7a, tertiär 5.
Organüberschreitend, aber Ränder sauber, Lymphknoten negativ

Grüße Sonja

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo zusammen, heute kam die Histologie
>  pT3a R0 V0 L1 Pn1 pN0 (0/21), Gl. 3+4=7a, tertiär 5.
> Organüberschreitend, aber Ränder sauber, Lymphknoten negativ
> 
> Grüße Sonja


Engmaschig PSA-Kontrollen (alle 6 Wochen) und wenn PSA nicht Null erreicht oder wieder ansteigt frühzeitig Nachbestrahlung inkl. Lymohabfluss und 6 Monate HT
Pn1 und Gleason 5 sind Risikofaktoren!

----------


## Frau40

Vielen Dank fs,
Professor Schostak nimmt die Daten mit in die Tumorkonferenz. Wir erhalten Bescheid. Am 05.07. startet die AHB. 
Viele Grüße

----------


## Frau40

Guten Morgen,
Update: Mein Mann ist seit gestern aus der AHB wieder zu Hause. Körperliche Fitness wesentlich besser als vor. Die Inkontinenz wird schleichend aber merklich besser. 

PSA 7 Wochen nach OP 0,03. nicht <0,03. Andere Mitstreiter in der AHB hatten 0,01 oder 0,07 oder 0,05. Ist es bedenklich, dass nicht der niedrigst messbare Wert erreicht wurde? In der AHB teilte man ihm mit, dass das Ergebnis super ist.

Gruß Sonja

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Sonja,

die Mitarbeiterinnen in den Labors nehmen es häufig nicht so genau damit, ob vor die Maßangabe noch ein "<"-Zeichen gehört oder nicht. Wartet doch erstmal ab, wie die Sache sich weiter entwickelt. Alles Gute Deinem Mann!

Ralf

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Ralf, vielen Dank. Wenn andere Mitpatienten 0,01 haben, gehe ich davon aus, dass es kein <0,03 gibt. Danke für die Wünsche.

----------


## Hvielemi

Andere 'Mitstreiter' hatten 0.01, also wurde vor dem 0.03 kein < vergessen.
(Ah, Sonja, ich sehe, dass das Du dasschon bemerkt hast.)
Beim nerverhaltend Operieren verbleiben längs der Nervenbahnen geringe
Mengen Prostatagewebe im Körper, die etwas PSA sezernieren.
Daher ist 0.03mg/ml erstmal ein gutes Ergebnis.

Von grösserer Aussagekraft ist allerdings der Verlauf. Bleibt das PSA um
den Ausgangswert schwankend, ist das gut, steigt der Wert zweimal
hintereinander, oder einmal deutlich, wird man genauer hinschauen
bzw. die Messintervalle verkürzen.

Konrad

----------


## Michi1

Ich bekomme von meinem Labor zur Zeit immer den Wert <0,07 uns sie sagen, besser geht nicht. Das kann mich nicht beunruhigen.

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Michi, das bedeutet ja, dass dein Wert zwischen 0,00 und 0,069 liegt. Bei meinem Mann ist der Wert fest. Gruß Sonja und danke für die Antwort. Dir alles Gute.

----------


## Michi1

Es gibt halt Laboro die so wurde mir gesagt keinen verunsichern wollen weil unter dem Wert von 0,07 er immer wieder schwanken kann. Je nachdem, ob nach Radfahren oder Sex.

----------


## W. Werner

> ... er immer wieder schwanken kann. Je nachdem, ob nach Radfahren oder Sex.


Bist Du da sicher? Wenn die Prostata raus ist, kann doch eigentlich durch besagte "Tätigkeiten" kein PSA mehr exprimiert werden, oder?

----------


## Michi1

Ich kann nichts anderes aussagen als was mir gesagt wurde. Da mein Wert schon 3x gleich war bin ich auf jeden Fall beruhigt.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich bekomme von meinem Labor zur Zeit immer den Wert <0,07 uns sie sagen, besser geht nicht. Das kann mich nicht beunruhigen.


Manche Labore können auf 0.02ng/ml messen, wieder andere auf Tausendstel,
also drei Stellen nach dem Komma.

Zu Beginn meiner 'Karriere' wurde gar nur auf 0.1ng/ml gemessen, was mich
überhaupt nicht beunruhigte, weil ich damals noch keine Ahnung von der
Sache hatte. Allerdings liess ich das PSA ohnehin im Rahmen einer iADT 
auf 4 steigen, zwecks PSMA-PET [4], womit eine feinere Messung nichts 
gebracht hätte, ausser einer früheren Beunruhigung.

Kommt halt sehr darauf an, wofür man die Messungen benötigt.


Egal, wie fein Du misst, lieber Michi, ich wünsche dir stets Werte mit einem
< davor.

Konrad

----------


## Reinhold2

Bei meinem Urologen bekomme ich, als Privatpatient, die Messung auf Hundertstel aus seinem eigenen Labor: imom <0,07. Das Blut der Kassenpatienten geht in ein aushäusiges Labor, dessen Messung auf Tausendstel genau ist. Manchmal ist es von Vorteil Kassenpatient zu sein. Ich gönne meinem Urologen die zusätzliche Einnahme. 
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Michi1

Ich bin auch Kassenpatient und die Werte werden von mir auch in seinem eigenen Labor gemacht. Es ist auch eine Praxis mit 5 Urologen da rentiert sich ein eigenes Labor bestimmt.

----------


## nomade

Ich bin privat bei einem m. E. guten Urologen, der mit einem großen Labor zusammenarbeitet. Ich bekam gerade zum dritten Mal den Wert <0,07 und habe ihn ich gefragt, ob es da noch irgendwas gibt, was PSA exprimiert. Er erklärte mir, dass dieser Wert bei seinem Labor bedeute: Unter der Grenze, wo sinnvolle Angaben möglich sind. Es könnten auch 0,00 sein. Der Wert scheint mir also nicht unüblich zu sein – wohl je nach Equipment oder auch Gepflogenheiten des Labors.

----------


## Hvielemi

Man überlege mal, 
was ein Anstieg von 0.02 auf 0.03 aufgrund der Rundung bedeuten könnte:

Entweder 0.024 auf 0.026, also quasi keine Veränderung,
oder 0.016 auf 0.034, also eine Verdoppelung,
oder irgendwas dazwischen.

Selbst ein gleichbleibender Wert von 0.02 könnte einen Anstieg um
die Hälfte beinhalten, oder einen ebensogrossen Abfall des Wertes.

Die Angabe von solchen Werten ist also reichlich fragwürdig, weswegen
Messergebnisse kleiner als 0.07 von vielen Laboren nicht angegeben werden.

Die Schritte von 0.07 auf 0.08 sind viel kleiner, können also durchaus
plausibel interpretiert werden. 
Bei höheren Werten, also etwa ab 2 kann man getrost die zweite 
Stelle hinter dem Komma weglassen, über 20 bringt das Komma 
eh nicht mehr viel, denn was will man mit Differenzen von wenigen %,
die ohnehin innerhalb der Messgenauigkeit liegen?

Doch immer gilt:
Ein Anstieg ohne Bestätigungsmessung ist von geringer Aussagekraft.
Läge ein krebstypischer exponentieller Anstieg vor, würde die
Bestätigungsmessung nach der halben Verdoppelungszeit etwa das
1.4-fache betragen. So was wäre bei Werten oberhalb von 0.07 trotz
Rundung deutlich erkennbar.

Konrad

----------


## Frau40

Hallo miteinander,

der erste Wert nach der RPE "Hauslabor" bestäigt die 0,03 aus der AHB. Der Urologe sagt, bis 0,05 sind die Werte zunächst unbedenklich. Nächste Messung in 3 Monaten. Sehr erfreulich ist, dass mein Mann mit 1 Vorlage pro Tag auskommt. Gegen Abend wird der Urinverlust etwas stärker. Ausserdem hatten wir einen unglaublich tollen Urlaub in Südtirol. 

Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## Willi-39

Hallo Sonja, 

Du schreibst: _"Sehr erfreulich ist, dass mein Mann mit 1 Vorlage pro Tag auskommt. Gegen Abend wird der Urinverlust etwas stärker. .... "_

Das klingt gut, ermutigend. Irgendwann, ja nach Training, wird er vielleicht (gelegentlich) mit einer Slip-Einlage auskommen - leben! Leben!

Gruß
Willi-39

----------


## Frau40

Hi zusammen, neuer PSA Wert von gestern 0.04. Nicht gut, oder?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Neuer PSA Wert von gestern 0.04. Nicht gut, oder?


Nach zweimal 0.03 kann das durchaus in der Messgenauigkeit liegen.
Die nächsten Messungen werden mehr aussagen.
Nicht der PSA-Wert ist entscheidend, sondern der Verlauf.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Konrad, ja wenn der Kapseldurchbruch und der 5er Gleason nicht gewesen wäre.Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Gruß Sonja

----------


## Georg_

Sonja, wenn ich 0,04 hätte ging's mir gut.

Ich verstehe, dass man sich nach jedem neuen PSA Wert neue Sorgen macht, aber hier im Forum mussten sich wohl die meisten an weit höhere PSA Werte gewöhnen.

Eine Nebenwirkung der Krankheit ist, dass man sie nie aus dem Kopf kriegt und viel zu oft darüber nachdenkt.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Was ich meinte mit 'Verlauf' ist an meinem Beispiel dies:

06.03.2017   1.27ng/ml
01.05.2017   13ng/ml

also eine Verzehnfachung in zwei Monaten, macht in sechs Monaten
eine Vertausendfachung.Theoretisch, denn 13'000ng/ml überleben nur 
seltenste Fälle. Die PSMA-Radiotherapie hat's vorübergehend gerichtet.

Ist aber die Verzehnfachungszeit nicht zwei Monate, sondern zwei
Jahre, entsprechend Verdoppelungszeiten von 9 Tagen bzw.
80 Tagen, oder noch länger, lebt sich mit dem gleichen Ausgangswert 
noch ein ganzes Weilchen recht bequem.

Es kommt also auf die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit mehr an, als auf den
absoluten Wert, ob der jetzt 0.3 oder 0.5 sei oder ein Zehntel davon.
Daher weitermessen, insbesondere bei Kapseldurchbruch und GS9, 
was ja auch meine Ausgangslage war.

Konrad

----------


## Frau40

Nochmal eine blöde Frage: Ist ein tertiärer Gleason Grad 5 bei einem ansonsten 3+4er einem 4+5 gleich zu setzen? Gruß Sonja.

----------


## Michi1

Ich kann zzwar nicht auf deine Frage Antworten aber ich möchte dir sagen das ich gestern meinen neuen PSa Wert bekommen habe. Bei mir heist es schon das 6. Mal <0,07. Das heißt unterhalb könnte mein Wert schon schwanken aber da ich das nicht weiß ist das nicht so schlecht in werde nicht verunsichert. Jetzt soll ich den Wert nur nach alle halbes Jahr feststellen lassen.

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Michi, das ist doch ein super Ergebnis. Das freut mich sehr für dich. Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 
Sonja

----------


## Arne80

Hallo Sonja,




> Nochmal eine blöde Frage: Ist ein tertiärer Gleason Grad 5 bei einem ansonsten 3+4er einem 4+5 gleich zu setzen? Gruß Sonja.


soweit ich weiß, gibt es hierfür keine feste Regel oder einen Vergleich mit Tumoren mit "nur" 2 Gleason-Mustern. Nach meinem Kenntnisstand wird lediglich ein Kommentar dazugefügt, also z.B. 3+4=7a (Tert. 5).
Die Martini-Klinik hat die Möglichkeit eines "IQ-Gleason" veröffentlicht, bei dem alle Bestandteile des Tumors über Punkte addiert und so eine Gesamtaussage zur Aggressivität ermöglicht wird:

https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...17_Schlomm.pdf




> Hi zusammen, neuer PSA Wert von gestern 0.04. Nicht gut, oder?


Das ist alles noch unter der Messgenauigkeit vieler Geräte, bei meinem Urologen z.B. liegt die Messgrenze bei 0,07 ng/ml. Alle Schwankungen darunter bekomme ich nicht mit.
Bei einem aggressiveren Karzinom macht es evtl. Sinn, feiner zu messen, um einen Anstieg (bzw. 3 in Folge) möglichst frühzeitig zu erkennen. Ob in Eurem Fall das PSA aber nun 0,03 ng/ml, 0,04 ng/ml oder dann wieder 0,02 ng/ml ist, spielt meiner Meinung nach erstmal keine Rolle, solange es nicht 2-3 x in Folge ansteigt oder eine erste "Grenze" von 0,1 ng/ml nach RPE durchbrochen wird.

Viele Grüße
Arne

----------


## LudwigS

> Nochmal eine blöde Frage: Ist ein tertiärer Gleason Grad 5 bei einem ansonsten 3+4er einem 4+5 gleich zu setzen? Gruß Sonja.


*
Den* Gleasonscore gibt es nicht. Jeder Gleasonscore 3+4 unterscheidet sich von einem anderen Gleasonscore 3+4.
 Es kommt immer auf die Mengenanteile der jeweiligen Gleasongrade an.
Bei einem Gleasonscore 3+4 liegt der immer an erster Stelle stehende größere Gleasongrad-Anteil -abstrakt betrachtet- zwischen 51% und 99%.
Man kann theoretisch  fast alles Gleasongrad 3 haben und der tertiäre GG5 ist ja noch kleiner als der sekundäre GG4 
und kann damit in der Größenordnung eines Gleasonscore 3+5 liegen.
Ohne Angabe der prozentualen Anteile bekommt man da keine halbwegs sinnvolle Aussage.
Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Frau40

Hi zusammen, der histologische Befund nach RPE 
3 (60 %)+ 4(30 %) + 5 (10%)
PT3a 
22 entnommene Lymphknoten tumorfrei
Perineuralscheideninfiltration

Gruß Sonja

----------


## Arne80

Hallo Sonja,

manche Pathologen würden evtl. aus dem 3+4=7a aufgrund des 5er-Anteils einen 3+5=8 machen, also eine Addition des häufigsten (3) mit dem höchsten (5) Gleason-Grad und so auf einen High-Risk-Tumor kommen.
Andere machen es so wie vorher angedeutet (Nennung des tertiären Grads nur als Kommentar).

Wenn wir mal den "IQ-Gleason" der Martini-Klinik anwenden (meiner Meinung nach übrigens ein überaus interessantes "Tool"), kommen wir auf Folgendes:

- 60% Gleason 3 = 0 Score Punkte
- 30% Gleason 4 und 10% Gleason 5 = 40 Score Punkte
- da 10% Gleason 5 = zusätzliche 10 Score Punkte (10 Punkte, weil Gleason 5-Anteil unter 20%, sonst gäbe es wohl noch weitere 7,5 Punkte drauf).

Insgesamt -wenn ich mich nicht vertan habe- 50 Score-Punkte, was nach der Martini-Klinik auf eine 50-55%-Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit nach 8 Jahren schließen lässt.
Wie gesagt, ich zitiere hier nur die verlinkte Studie: https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...17_Schlomm.pdf

Zusammen mit der Perineuralscheideninvasion ist eine engmaschige PSA-Kontrolle sicher ratsam, um rechtzeitig reagieren zu können, sollte es (nicht MUSS!) zu einem Rückfall kommen.

Aber immer dran denken, 50-55% Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit heißt eben auch, dass 45-50% KEIN Rezidiv bekommen. Außerdem sagt die Studie nichts über das patholische Stadium (pT2, pT3 etc.) und die sonstigen Parameter
nach RPE aus, zumindest habe ich da nichts gefunden.

Kopf hoch!

Viele Grüße
Arne

----------


## Frau40

Hi Arne, vielen Dank für die Mühe. Ich bin leider eher immer die mit dem halb leeren Glas ;0). Trotz allem: Schönes Wochenende, Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen, erst einmal 3 Monate durchatmen, PSA-Wert stabil bei 0.04. 
Gruß Sonja

----------


## WernerE

Glückwunsch

von WernerE

----------


## Frau40

Danke, Werner 
LG Sonja

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Sonja,
herzlichen Glückwunsch sieht gut aus

----------


## Frau40

Danke, Günther. Wenigstens erstmal durchschnaufen. 
LG Sonja

----------


## daniela3

Hallo Sonja, Glückwunsch und dass es so weiter geht!

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Daniela, Du weißt ja, dass es erstmal für den Moment gilt, dennoch die nächsten 3 Monate dadurch leichter zu bewältigen sind. Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Durchatmen für weitere 3 Monate. PSA Wert Stabil bei 0.04. Gruß Sonja

----------


## Muggelino

Ist es nicht schön, wenn die Angst sich in Freude verwandelt?
Glückwunsch!
Detlef

----------


## Frau40

Danke Detlef, jetzt erstmal ohne schlimme Gedanken durch den Sommer. Immerhin schon 12 Monate unter der Nachweisgrenze. 
Gruß Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Update: Leider ist der PSA Wert auf 0.05 angestiegen. Gruß Sonja

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Sonja,

das macht natürlich Sorge, sollte aber nicht den Blick hin zur Realität trüben. 0,01 sind nahezu nicht messbar. Gut möglich, dass beim nächsten Mal wieder 0,04 gemessen werden. Gleichwohl wird der Stress größer. 

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## Frau40

Danke Werner, ich hasse diese Ungewissheit. Der Urologe sieht keinen Grund zur Beunruhigung. Ich schon. Liebe Grüße Sonja

----------


## Muggelino

Moin Sonja,

ich kann dich gut verstehen.
Hatte vor 2 Wochen einen PSA von 0,03, vorher 0,01. Urologe: "Das ist ein sehr guter Wert, die Varianz ist nur laborbedingt. Kein Grund zur Sorge."
Aber niemand kann wirklich ausschliessen, dass das der Anfang eines Anstiegs ist. Alle exponentiellen PSA-Kurven fangen klein an.

Für die meisten hier sind das Luxusprobleme, sie haben wesentlich höhere Werte und wären froh über 0,0x.

Die Differenz zwischen 0,04 und 0,05 kann minimal sein: 0,044999 (abgerundet) zu 0,045001 (aufgerundet).

Also diszipliniere deine Gedanken und mach dich nicht verrückt. Dafür ist es nach der nächsten Messung immer noch früh genug, falls dann noch nötig.

Ich versuch das auch  :-).

Wird schon!

Liebe Grüße
Detlef

----------


## Frau40

Hi Detlef, so ist das halt, wenn man mittendrin steckt oder? Das ist die Krux mit den Foren und Plattformen zu den Krankheiten. Die Patienten, die solche Verläufe haben und bei denen keine weitere Therapien folgen, melden sich auch verständlicherweise nicht mehr. Dir alles Gute Sonja.

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen, der PSA - Wert heute 0.05. Also zunächst Stillstand. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Sonja,

da verbleibt nur Frohe Weihnachten zu wünschen. Schön, wenn der Stress, der sich sicherlich wieder aufgebaut hat, auf diese Weise abfällt. Vielleicht ist es ja nun möglich, der nächsten Messung ein ganz klein wenig gelassener entgegenzusehen. Dein Wort "zunächst" lässt natürlich erahnen, dass Ihr dem Frieden nicht traut. Würde ich auch nicht.

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## Michi1

Hallo Sonja, kann es sein das vor dem Wert ein "<" steht. Ich bekomme schon 2,5 Jahre immer den Wert <0,07.Das heißt kleiner.  Dann brauche ich mir keine Gedanken wegen so einer Steigerung von 0,01 machen.

----------


## Frau40

Hi Michi, ne kein < als. Aber wir sind schon froh über den momentanen Stillstand. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Barnold

Hallo zusammen,
zu der häufigen Diskussion um den PSA-Wert möchte ich mal ein paar grundsätzliche Bemerkungen aus der Laborpraxis machen.
1. Alle Labore sind nach den Richtlinien der Bundesärztekammer, kurz RiLiBÄK, zur Qualitätskontrolle,  verpflichtet. Darin werden für jeden Parameter die Grenzwerte, die bei der Messung einzuhalten sind, vorgegeben.
2. Es wird unterschieden zwischen einem Referenzmethodenwert und einem Sollwert. Für PSA gilt ein Sollwert. Das ist insofern wichtig, weil die unterschiedlichen Nachweisverfahren nicht auf einen allgemein gültigen Standard kalibriert werden können, im Gegensatz zu z.B. Kalium, Natrium oder auch Hämoglobin.
An den Tagen, an denen mit einem Messverfahren Patientenproben untersucht werden, ist mindestens 2-mal innerhalb von 24 Stunden und spätestens nach 16 Stunden eine Kontrollprobeneinzelmessung durchzuführen. Idealerweise sollten 3 solche Kontrollen mitgemessen werden und zwar im niedrigen, mittleren und hohen bzw. pathologischen Bereich. Die RiLiBÄK legt für PSA z.B. fest, dass die zulässige relative Abweichung des Einzelwertes bzw. des relativen quadratischen Mittelwertes maximal 15,5% betragen darf für Messwerte im Bereich von 0,2 bis 50 ng/ml (in der RiLiBÄK steht als Einheit µg/l, was auf dasselbe herauskommt). Daraus folgt, dass Werte unterhalb von 0,2 ng/ml bzw. oberhalb von 50 ng/ml dieser Vorgabe nicht entsprechen müssen. Andererseits bedeutet das konkret, dass bei einer Messung von 0,2 ng/ml der wahre Wert zwischen 0,169 und 0,231 liegen *kann und darf!* Mit anderen Worten, alles was unterhalb 0,2 ng/ml gemessen wird ist größeren Schwankungen ausgesetzt und das gilt erst Recht für Messungen unterhalb 0,1 oder gar 0,07 oder 0,05. 
Das schreibe ich jetzt bewusst aus 30-jähriger Laborerfahrung heraus. Vielleicht hilft es ja dem oder der einen oder anderen künftige PSA-Werte in diesem Bereich gelassener zu sehen.
Gruß
Arnold
Falls jemand das in der RiLiBÄK nachlesen möchte (Vorsicht, trockener Stoff) hier der Link : https://www.rfb.bio/pdf/Rili-BAEK-2014.pdf

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Arnold,

vielen Dank für diese Infos! Das finde ich sehr interessant.
Vielleicht kannst du mir diese Frage beantworten: Kann es auch zu unterschiedlichen PSA-Werten kommen, wenn im Blut gar kein PSA mehr vorhanden ist?
Soviel ich weiss, wird das PSA "indirekt" gemessen, über einen Umweg sozusagen. Wenn die Nachweisgrenze des Geräts bei 0,01 liegt, kann dann trotzdem mal 0,03 angezeigt werden, ohne dass überhaupt welches vorhanden ist?

Detlef

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Detlef,



> Wenn die Nachweisgrenze des Geräts bei 0,01 liegt, kann dann trotzdem mal 0,03 angezeigt werden, ohne dass überhaupt welches vorhanden ist?


Genau das kann passieren. Es liegt daran, wie Du richtig schreibst, dass PSA indirekt gemessen wird, in der Regel mittels Antigen-Antikörperreaktion und da können halt unspezifische Bindungen auftreten, die zu einem falsch positiven Signal führen. Diese unspezifischen Signale treten bemerkbar, wenn überhaupt, nur in der Nähe der Nachweisgrenze des jeweiligen Verfahrens auf. Bei höheren Konzentrationen verschwinden sie im erlaubten Schwankungsbereich.

Arnold

----------


## Muggelino

Das sind ja gute Nachrichten. Die werden mir (und sicher auch anderen) helfen, die PSA-Hysterie etwas einzudämmen.

@Ralf: Kann man diese Informationen aus fachkundiger Quelle irgendwie für die Allgemeinheit konservieren? Im Forumsextrakt vielleicht?

Detlef

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Detlef,

ist geschehen, siehe *hier*.

Ralf

----------


## Frau40

Update: PSA-Wert vom 12.03.2019 : 0.06. Der Trend ist leider klar zu erkennen, finde ich. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Berema

> Bei myprostate habe ich keinen einzigen Fall ohne Kapseldurchbruch oder späterer Metastasierung gefunden. 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Sonja


Hi Sonja,

ich hab meine Daten nicht bei myprostate  eingetragen, aber ich bin so ein fall OHNE Kapseldurchbruch (hatten einen T2c und wohl noch wahnsinniges Glück gehabt)
Keine Metastasierung und ausser der RPE keine weitere Behandlung (bisher) notwendig. RPE ist auch allerdings erst 4 Monate her

----------


## Frau40

Hier noch die Antwort von Professor Schostak, die innerhalb weniger Minuten per Mail kam, nachdem ich den Wert mitteilte. 

_Hallo Frau  ,

alles wie immer in Ordnung -ein Wert tief im Nullbereich!

Alles dazu habe ich schon oft ausgeführt.

Wenn jemals in mehreren Kontrollen (mind. 2 Wochen Abstand) über 0,2  ng/ml bestehen, sollten Sie sich melden, dann wäre eine spezielle  Untersuchung (PSMA-PET/CT) angezeigt, um herauszufinden, wo es her  kommt. Eine "blinde Therapie im Sinne einer Bestrahlung ohne Ziel sollte  nicht gemacht werden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


M. Schostak



Vielleicht ist das interessant für den einen oder anderen. 
LG Sonja 
_

----------


## tritus59

> Update: PSA-Wert vom 12.03.2019 : 0.06. Der Trend ist leider klar zu erkennen, finde ich. Viele Grüße Sonja


Jein. Wenn die PSA Messungen so genau wären, ja. Sind sie aber nicht, deshalb ein jein.
Selbst wenn sich der Trend im Laufe der Jahre bestätigen würde, der Antwort von Prof. Schostak kann man hier wohl nichts mehr hinzufügen.
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich der PSA Anstieg weiterhin so im Schneckentempo hochkrackselt, dann werden die 0.2 ng/mL noch lange nicht erreicht werden.

Allles Gute

Tritus

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Tritus, das mit dem Schneckentempo ist auch meine Hoffnung. Vielleicht stagniert der Anstieg ab und zu. Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Gruß Sonja

----------


## Niko52

Hallo Sonja,

ich würde einen Trend erkennen, wenn der wahre PSA-Wert mit 100%-iger Wahrscheinlichkeit 0,06 betrüge, d.h., wenn man die selbe Probe 100X untersucht und 100X den das selbe Ergebnis von 0,06 ermittelt. 
Dem ist aber nicht so. Ein gewisser Messfehler ist immer dabei. Darüber hinaus sind die beiden letzten Werte durch Auf- bzw. Abrundug möglicherweise enger beieinander.

Ich kann deine Sorgen dennoch verstehen.

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Niko,
Hast du denn überhaupt gelesen was ich in Antwort #331 heute schon geschrieben habe ? War das nicht dasselbe ? Also bitte lesen der vorangegangen Antworten. Danke.

----------


## tritus59

Niko, bitte um Entschuldigung.
Jeder hier darf die Ergebnisse natürlich separat interprätieren. Wenn's denn aufs Gleiche rausläuft umso besser.

Tritus

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Sonja,

halte es am besten mit der Aussage von Prof. Schostak. Und: Ich habe das gleiche Labor wie Ihr. Die Aussage bei meinem letzten Besuch dort war, dass alles unter PSA 0,08 im nicht messbaren Bereich läge. Genießt die Frühlingssonne... 

WernerE

----------


## Frau40

Der Trend scheint sich zu bestätigen. Der gestrige Wert 0.09. Gruß Sonja

----------


## Michi1

Bei mir ist es auch so das mein geringster Wert immer <0,07 war und jetzt auch wieder ist. Mein Uro hat mir auch erklärt jeder andere Wert darunter hat viel mit Zufall zu tun. Ich bin damit auch zufrieden.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hallo Tritus, das mit dem Schneckentempo ist auch meine Hoffnung. Vielleicht stagniert der Anstieg ab und zu.


Liebe Sonja,

alles ist oder wird gut!
Das wollte unser Konrad ja von mir nicht gerne hören.
Es ist schön, dass alles so gut verläuft!

Ein etwas älterer, aber guter Link:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...l/dia_psa.html

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Der Trend scheint sich zu bestätigen. Der gestrige Wert 0.09. Gruß Sonja


Da ist m.E. wirklich ein Trend erkennbar. Nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass der PSA die 0.2 bald überschreiten wird.

Mich würde interessieren, ob man in Anbetracht des kapselüberschreitenden Befundes mit tertiärem Gleason 5 im Alter von 53 Jahren eine Bestrahlung mit ADT kombinieren sollte, wenn sich tatsächlich ein Rezidiv einstellt?

----------


## Frau40

Der heutige PSA Wert 0,12. Nächste Messung in 4 Wochen. Gruß Sonja

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Sonja,

Dein PN-Postfach ist voll.

Georg

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen, wie erwartet ist der Wert gestiegen. 0,16. 
Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Rudi88

Hallo Sonja,

kommt mir ansatzweise bekannt vor. Ich hatte bei einem PSA von 6,1 ng/ml meine RPE im November 2018. pT3a Gleason 4+4 tertiär 3,R0, M0, N0 pn1. PSA ging nur bis 0,08 runter, dann über 0,091, 0,104, 0,135 auf 0,17 innerhalb von 5 Monaten. Daraufhin habe ich mich von April bis Juni einer early Salvage IMRT Bestrahlung unterzogen 39 Fraktionen mit je 1,8 gy.
Der PSA ist am letzten Tag der Bestrahlung von 0,17 auf 0,12 gesunken, dann 3 Monate später nochmal auf 0,087. Nun steht nächste Woche die nächste 3 Monatskontrolle an. Ob es weiter runter geht und ob ich für den Moment alles richtig gemacht habe, steht somit noch lange  nicht fest, aber vielleicht ist ein Bestrahlung eine Option. Das können aber hier im Forum viele Leute viel besser beurteilen als ich.
Ich drücke die Daumen.
lg Rudi

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen,

der heutige PSA 0,16. 3 Monate Ruhe. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## W. Werner

Viel Glück: Auch bei mir verharrt der PSA (ohne Salvage-Bestrahlung nach OP) jetzt schon 2x bei 0,15 nach stetigem Anstieg bis auf 0,28. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, berichtete Urologe fs von einer ganzen Reihe solcher Fälle. Drücken wir uns die Daumen, daß das so bleibt - ich messe erst wieder nach 6 Monaten.

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Werner, für uns bedeutet es erst einmal, dass wir 3 Monate ohne weitere Therapie oder Untersuchungen verbringen. Dir weiterhin alles Gute. Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen, der neuer PSA-Wert beläuft sich auf 0,19. Steigt, aber zunächst nicht besorgniserregend. Mein Mann möchte auf jeden Fall ein PSMA-PET machen lassen. Daher warten wir den Wert im September ab. Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo liebe Frau,

das hatte ich dir bereits am 03.06.2019 geschrieben, dass du dir keine großen Sorgen machen musst. Du hattest mich ignoriert.
Bei der Diagnose war dein Mann 50 Jahre alt, und hatte bereits eine nicht so gute Therapie erhalten.

Nun warte doch erst einmal ab.
Es ist doch weiterhin alles gut. Der PSA-Wert steigt doch nur langsam.

Ein PSMA- PET CT würde in der Regel erst bei 1.5 PSA etwas anzeigen.
Warte bis zum Jahresende. Genieße den Sommer!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## ursus47

Ja liebe Frau, mit dieser Diagnose und Verlauf könnte ich gut leben. Wenn Du(Ihr ) Euch schon so große Sorgen macht, was sollen wir (Meinesgleichen) da noch sagen.
Es gibt sehr Viele hier, die kämpfen um die letzten Wochen und Monate und um noch ein par schöne Stunden ohne Schmerzen und Angst.
Also tu was Harald gesagt hat genieße mit Deinem Mann den Sommer und denke nicht was kommen könnte.
Schönen Feiertag
LG Urs

----------


## Frau40

Jetzt hatte ich gerade so viel geschrieben und nicht gesendet. Zunächst lieber Hartmut, ich wollte Dich sicher nicht ignorieren. Entschuldige. Mein Mann fühlt sich bei Professor Schostak sehr gut aufgehoben. Dieser rät von einer Panik-Therapie ab. Wir waren gestern sehr froh, dass der Wert nur leicht angestiegen ist. Trotzdem ist die Angst, einen geliebten Menschen zu verlieren auch bei einem langsamen Verlauf da. Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Tag. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Trekker

> Ein PSMA- PET CT würde in der Regel erst bei 1.5 PSA etwas anzeigen.


Du redest gerade so daher wie mein Urologe. Diesen Rat sollte man unbedingt ignorieren.

Mein PSA-Wert hat nach der OP vier Jahre gebraucht um von 0,02 auf 0,1 anzusteigen und anschießend noch einmal knapp drei Jahre um bei 0,73 anzukommen. Immer wieder wurde ich vom Urologen beruhigt. Ich könne ohne Bedenken bis 1,5 ng/ml warten. Zu Glück habe ich nicht so lange gewartet und Ende April 2020 ein PSMA-PET-CT machen lassen. Dabei hat man festgestellt, dass sich ein Rezidiv in der Prostataloge nahe am Rektum gebildet hat. Ich musste anschließend zum Gastroenterologen, um abzuklären inwieweit das Rezidiv bereits in den Darm infiltriert ist. Wenn ja, dann künstlicher Darmausgang usw.

Von daher, auf keinen Fall zu lange warten, ab einem Wert von 0,2 ng/ml sollen bei einem PSMA-PET-CT schon Ergebnisse sichtbar sein. Zumindest hätte ich in meinem Fall bereits zwei Jahre früher die Bestrahlung planen können. Es ist mir ein Rätsel warum Du und auch mein Urologe auf den Wert von 1,5 ng/Ml abzielen. In meinem Fall - mit einer R1-Situation -, muss doch klar sein dass sich in der Loge etwas tut. Da kann zu langes Warten tödlich sein.

----------


## Michi1

Wenn man aber nichts sieht was hast du dann verbessert. Ein ruhigeres Gewissen?

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Trekker:


> Du redest gerade so daher wie mein Urologe.


Ja toll . . .
Du hast doch überhaupt keine Ahnung, um was es hier geht.
Lassen wir das. . . . . .




> Mein Mann fühlt sich bei Professor Schostak sehr gut aufgehoben. Dieser rät von einer Panik-Therapie ab. Wir waren gestern sehr froh, dass der Wert nur leicht angestiegen ist.


Professor Schostak ist ein sehr guter Arzt!

Liebe Sonja, du musst keine Angst haben!
Lass dir Zeit.
Ein späteres "PET" im Dezember reicht alle mal.

Du wirst deinen geliebten Menschen so schnell nicht verlieren!
Glaube es mir bitte!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## tritus59

Man muss doch unterscheiden ob es eine Salvage RT ist (also Logenbestrahlung mit/ohne Lymphabfluss nach HIFU&RPE) wie es hier der Fall ist, oder eine weitere Bestrahlung nach RPE und RT (wie es bei mir wäre).

Im ersten Fall sollte die Salvage RT so früh wie möglich gemacht werden, also im Bereich PSA 0.2 ng/mL bis max. 0.5 ng/mL. Siehe auch das Basiswissen Kapitel 8.13.1.
Ein PSMA PET würde ich auf jeden Fall auch hier vor der Bestrahlung machen lassen, denn dies könnte einen Einfluss auf den Bestrahlungsplan haben. 

Im zweiten Fall könnte man getrost bis PSA 1 - 2 ng/mL warten bevor ein PSMA PET gemacht wird, besonders wenn man es selber zahlen müsste.

Prof. Schostak macht das schon richtig.

Heinrich

----------


## Trekker

> Zitat Trekker:
> Ja toll . . .
> Du hast doch überhaupt keine Ahnung, um was es hier geht.
> Lassen wir das. . . . . .


Entschuldige, wenn ich Dir auf die Füße  trat. Aber solch eine Aussage hat mich der Gefahr ausgesetzt, dass mein  Rezidiv streut und/oder in den Darm infiltriert.



> Professor Schostak ist ein sehr guter Arzt!


Das denke ich auch. Von ihm wird man nicht so einen Rat bekommen.



> Liebe Sonja, du musst keine Angst haben!
> Ein späteres "PET" im Dezember reicht alle mal.


Das denke ich auch.


> Lass dir Zeit.


Aber bitte nicht bis der Wert > 0,5 ng/ml gestiegen ist.



> Du wirst deinen geliebten Menschen so schnell nicht verlieren!


Das ist übertriebene Panikmache.




> Man muss doch unterscheiden ob es eine Salvage RT ist (also Logenbestrahlung mit/ohne Lymphabfluss nach HIFU&RPE) wie es hier der Fall ist, oder eine weitere Bestrahlung nach RPE und RT (wie es bei mir wäre).
> 
> Im ersten Fall sollte die Salvage RT so früh wie möglich gemacht werden, also im Bereich PSA 0.2 ng/mL bis max. 0.5 ng/mL. Siehe auch das Basiswissen Kapitel 8.13.1.
> Ein PSMA PET würde ich auf jeden Fall auch hier vor der Bestrahlung machen lassen, denn dies könnte einen Einfluss auf den Bestrahlungsplan haben.


Richtig. Ich hatte bisher nur eine RPE und sollte bis ca 1,5 ng/ml warten und da treffen die im Basiswissen genannten PSA-Werte  im Bereich von  0.2 ng/mL bis max. 0.5 ng/mL genau so zu wie bei Sonjas Mann.





> Im zweiten Fall könnte man getrost bis PSA 1 - 2 ng/mL warten bevor ein PSMA PET gemacht wird, besonders wenn man es selber zahlen müsste.


Ist hier nicht relevant, aber mit meinem jetzigen Wissensstand wollte ich da auch nicht so lange warten. Aber vielleicht unterstellt Hartmut einen solchen Fall.




> Prof. Schostak macht das schon richtig.


Davon muss man ausgehen. Schließlich hat er ja auch die misslungenen HIFU-Therapie mit einer anschließenden RPE korrigiert.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

ich habe es gar nicht mitbekommen, dass hier jemand geschrieben hatte.

Trekker, ich denke es geht nicht um die Bestrahlung.
Ich vermute, dass bei Sonjas Mann Lymphknoten walten.
Der PSA steigt nur langsam.

Ich hatte vor 7 Jahren keine Logen-Bestrahlung gemacht.
Mein PSA steigt immer nur langsam.
https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=626&page=graphic

Bei mir waren es auch nur Lymphknoten.
Damit könnte man leben. Sie streuen weniger.

Mein Vorschlag an Sonja wäre:
Liebe Sonja, wartet weiterhin ab.
Wenn dein behandelnder Arzt etwas anderes vorschlägt, dann mache es.
Ich persönlich mag keine Übertherapie.
Du musst aber selber gucken, was für deinen Mann gut ist.

Dein Schatz ist sehr jung. Es kann alles falsch sein, was ich dir schreibe.
Meine Krebsdiagnose hatte ich erst mit 61 Jahren erhalten.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## tritus59

Ja, der PSA Wert kraxelt immer noch sehr langsam etwas höher. Ich wäre da noch viel optimistischer als Hartmut. Alles spricht bisher dafür, dass noch keine Metastasierung stattgefunden hat, auch nicht in die Lymphknoten. Wie schon geschrieben, wartet man jetzt die PSA Messung im September ab und sieht dann weiter.

Grüsse
Heinrich

----------


## Trekker

> Hallo zusammen, der neuer PSA-Wert beläuft sich auf 0,19. Steigt, aber zunächst nicht besorgniserregend. Mein Mann möchte auf jeden Fall ein PSMA-PET machen lassen. Daher warten wir den Wert im September ab. Viele Grüße, Sonja


Hier hat Sonja schon richtig argumentiert. Der momentane PSA-Wert von 0,19 und die bisherige Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit sind relativ beruhigende Werte. Als ich vor 2 1/2 Jahren in der gleichen Situation war, meinte mein Urologe, dass ich bis zu einem Wert von 1,5 warten könnte. Obwohl mir damals schon klar war, dass ich spätestens bei einem Wert von 0,5 etwas tun muss, hat mich sicher auch die Aussage des Urologen veranlasst, etwas länger zu warten.

Natürlich kann es es sein, dass bei dem einen oder anderen selbst mit einem Wert von 0,5 nichts angezeigt wird, aber denjenigen, denen einzelne lokal behandelbare Werte angezeigt werden, hilft das vorgezogene PSMA-PET schneller zur richtigen Entscheidungsfindung. Bei den anderen kann es eventuell schon zu spät, weil der Wert von vielen kleinen Herden (Metastasen) herrühren könnte. Dann kann man sicher auch noch bis zu einem Wert von 1,5 warten.

Ich bin allerdings kein Fachmann. Mein Wissen baue ich erst seit kurzem in diesen hervorragenden Forum auf.

Einen gemütlichen Sonntagabend 
wünscht Henry

----------


## Frau40

Guten  Morgen zusammen, die PK- Baustelle wird erstmal nach hinten geschoben. Es wurden ziemlich starke Ablagerungen in der Halsschlagader diagnostiziert. Diese führten schon 6 mal zum Teilausfall des Sehvermögens auf dem linken Auge. Vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge, Sonja

----------


## ursus47

Das wird sicher eine OP notwendig machen. Dazu drücke ich Dir(Euch) beide Daumen.
LG Urs

----------


## Frau40

Vielen Dank, morgen ist der Termin in der Gefäßchirurgie. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

meine Halsschlagader soll zu 30 % zu sein, habe aber bis jetzt noch keinerlei Beeinträchtigungen . . .

----------


## Frau40

Hi Stefan, wird ja scheinbar bei Dir kontrolliert. Mein Mann hatte halt 6 x die Sehausfälle auf dem linken Auge. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Hallo, neuer PSA-Wert vom 20.10.2020 0,30. Der Urologe rät dazu, im Januar noch mal zu messen. Von Blindbestrahlung rät er ab.
Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Georg_

Ein PSA Wert von 0,3 ist an sich ein Auslöser für eine Salvage-Bestrahlung. Ich würde eine Zweitmeinung in Magdeburg einholen. Die Meinung des Urologen ist häufig, aber nicht richtig - wenn ich das so einfach sagen darf.

Hier ein Beitrag dazu, der noch immer gültig ist:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...lkar#post92890

----------


## Frau40

Lieber Georg, Professor Schostak schreibt per Mail: Früheste Nachmessung im Januar. Er rät zum PSMA bei einem PSA-Wert ab 0.4. Da die Bildgebung ansonsten oft falsche Ergebnisse liefert. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Georg_

Meist wird empfohlen, so früh wie möglich mit der Salvage-Bestrahlung zu beginnen und nicht zu warten, bis man auf einem PSMA PET/CT etwas sieht. Aber Dein Mann hat eine lange Verdopplungszeit, so dass erst im Januar ein Wert von 0,4 ng/ml erreicht wird. Solange kann man warten.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

hier mal eine neuere Studie dazu:
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/l...952-8/fulltext

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frau40

Guten Morgen, vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Ich persönlich bin auch hin- und hergerissen. Mein Mann vertraut Professor Schostak, der übrigens gestern blitzschnell geantwortet hat. Und da sein Urologe den Weg auch befürwortet, ist mein Einfluss eher gering ;o). Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Guten Morgen, auf Grund einiger persönlichen Gründe, geht mein Mann nun heute, erst Ende Januar (und nicht am Anfang) zur Blutabnahme. Wir gehen davon aus, dass er PSA Wert 0,5 überschreiten wird. Das bedeutet dann weitere bildgebende Untersuchungen. Jetzt meine Frage: Mein Mann nimmt seit seinen TIAs im Sommer (kleine Schlaganfälle) ASS und gegen seine Schuppenflechte Accicutan. Beide Medikamente machen das Blut dünner und Accicutan auch die Haut. Hat jemand von Euch diesbezüglich Erfahrungen nach einer Bestrahlung gemacht? Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Hallo, hier der PSA- Wert vom 28.01.2021: 0,34. Nächste Messung im Mai. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Morgen gibt es eine Videokonferenz mit Professor Schostak, um die weiteren Schritte zu besprechen. Macht ein PSAM-PET/CT bei 0,34 überhaupt Sinn?
Vielleicht hat der ein oder Andere noch einen Hinweis, was wir im Telefonat morgen beachten sollten. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Georg_

Ich denke bei einem PSA Wert von 0,34 soll über eine Salvage Bestrahlung diskutiert werden. Also HIFU, RPE und dann Salvage Bestrahlung. In dem Fall kann man ein PSMA PET/CT machen und es sollte auch von der Krankenkasse bezahlt werden. Man sieht dann noch nicht "alles", aber wenn befallene Lymphknoten entdeckt werden, wird man über die Prostataloge hinaus bestrahlen.

----------


## JohannaK

Hallo Sonja,
bei meinem Mann wurde letzten Sommer bei einem PSA von 0,3 ein PSMA/PET/CT gemacht. Zu unserer Überraschung wurde eine kleine Metastase im Os sacrum gefunden. Prostataloge und Lymphknoten waren unauffällig. Daraufhin machte man eine SBRT, das waren nur 5 Bestrahlungen, und seit zwei Wochen wissen wir, dass sein PSA wieder unter der Nachweisgrenze liegt. Diese Untersuchung könnte also durchaus etwas bringen, auch bei 0,34 PSA. 
Das PSMA PET/CT wurde übrigens von der KK bezahlt.
Vielleicht hilft euch das weiter bei euren Überlegungen.

LG
Johanna

----------


## Frau40

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen. Ich bin gespannt, was morgen bei dem Gespräch rumkommt. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Das Videotelefonat hat 20 Minuten gedauert. Der Professor hat uns, trotz des biochemischen Rezidives, die Angst genommen, etwas zu verpassen. Wir werden einen Antrag auf ein PSAM PET CT bei der Techniker KK stellen. Sollte etwas auf der Bildgebung zu erkennen sein, kann man handeln. Des Weiteren hat er meinem Mann Mut zugesprochen, dass der bisherige Verlauf (Dauer bis zum Nachweis der Rezidives),auf ein wenig aggressives Geschehen hinweist. 
Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Hallo, da die Techniker Krankenkasse den Antrag für ein PSMA-PET-CT 2 mal abgelehnt hat, wird die Diagnostik nun in Rahmen der ASV gemacht. Damit die Diagnostik mit der Krankenkasse abgerechnet werden kann, musste heute ein MRT des Beckens erfolgen. Der zuständige Arzt rief 1 Stunde nach der Untersuchung an. Auf den Bildern ist wie erwartet nichts zu sehen. Nächster Step ein PSMA-PET-CT in den nächsten Tagen. Der Termin wir uns noch mitgeteilt. Ich werde weiter berichten. Viele Grüße Sonja.

----------


## Frau40

Soeben hat die onkologische Ambulanz angerufen. Der Termin für das PSMA-PET-CT ist am 09.06.2021. Dann sind wir vielleicht schlauer.
Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Nochmal ich. Ich habe mich gefragt, ob ein Lokalrezidiv im MRT bereits dargestellt werden kann? Allen ein schönes Wochenende, viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Georg_

Es ist nicht so, dass man mit einem MRT nichts sieht. Das Lokalrezidiv muss aber groß genug sein, damit man es mit dem MRT erkennen kann. Der Befund ist auch manchmal nicht ganz eindeutig.

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Georg, vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Hallo, Update von heute, PSMA-PET-CT wurde gemacht. Jetzt heißt es abwarten. Morgen gibts den neuen PSA-Wert. Der ist ja jetzt nach dem PSMA-PET-CT nicht ganz so wichtig, oder? Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Georg_

Ich habe gern den PSA Wert zum Zeitpunkt des PSMA PET/CTs. Dies um abschätzen zu können, wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass man etwas sieht.

----------


## Frau40

Der neue PSA- Wert ist 0,49. Also nicht schlecht für die gestrige Bildgebung oder? Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass es an einer Stelle leuchtet, die gut zu bestrahlen ist. Der letzte PSA- Wert kam übrigens aus dem Januar. Ich bin jetzt zwischen hoffen und bangen. 
Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Kann ein Laie auf der CD mit den Aufnahmen überhaupt etwas erkennen. Irgendwie leuchtet da ganz schön viel. Oder leuchten bestimmte Partien sowieso?

----------


## Georg_

> Kann ein Laie auf der CD mit den Aufnahmen überhaupt etwas erkennen


Ich würde sagen, nein. Das gilt m.E. auch für euren Urologen. Man kann auf der Ganzkörperaufnahme Metastasen als schwarze Punkte sehen. Aber es gibt auch andere Gründe für schwarze Punkte. Hier im Link ist erst ein PSMA PET/CT eines gesunden Mannes dargestellt und später bei (Hofmann 2016) wurden Lymphknotenmetastasen rot eingekreist.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Georg,

der Link fehlt.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Georg_

Danke für den Hinweis. Dies ist der fehlende Link:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...d-PSMA-PET-MRT

----------


## Stefan1

> Kann ein Laie auf der CD mit den Aufnahmen überhaupt etwas erkennen. Irgendwie leuchtet da ganz schön viel. Oder leuchten bestimmte Partien sowieso?


Moins Sonja,
ich bin mit meinen PSMA-PET-CT Aufnahmen zu meinem Urologen gegangen, der sagte da kann ICH nix drauf sehen,
das kann nur ein Strahlentherapeut deuten . . .

----------


## Georg_

Ich war auch schon bei einem Strahlentherapeuten der damit auch wenig anfangen konnte. Ein entsprechend ausgebildeter Nuklearmediziner interpretiert in der Regel die Bilder und schreibt davon einen Befund. Manchmal hat man auch Glück und er macht ein "Results" Verzeichnis mit den gefundenen Metastasen. Das kann natürlich nicht schon auf der CD sein, die einem nach der Untersuchung in die Hand gedrückt wird. Der Nuklearmediziner kopiert erst beim Erstellen des Befundes diese Bilder in dieses Verzeichnis. 
Mir hat das Sekretariat beteuert, es gäbe nur die CD, die ich sofort nach der Untersuchung bekommen hätte. Sonst garantiert nichts. Ich habe dann den Arzt angeschrieben und er meinte klar, ich schicke ihnen eine CD mit den Results.

----------


## Frau40

Vielen Dank Euch. Letztendlich bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig, als abzuwarten. Ich hab morgen einfach einen Tag Urlaub genommen und werde mal ordentlich den Kopf lüften.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Sonja,

ja, befreie dich einmal von dem Stress.
Es wird schon . . . .
Alles Gute für Euch!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frau40

Moin Hartmut, bei den 6 kleinen Schlaganfällen und der anschließenden Arterien OP hatte ich mehr Angst. Die Nervosität wird trotzdem immer bleiben. Hab mir heute den Tag frei genommen. Wie sagte Konrad immer so schön : Carpe Diem. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## ursus47

Oder "Carpe Tempus preve vitae "

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Sonja,

Na ja, liebe Sonja, dann weißt du doch, was ich gemeint habe.

Arterien OP /Aorta habe ich auch noch vor mir.
Ich denke einmal, nicht so schlimm. Es wird später mal (minimal-invasive) gemacht, wenn ich 80 J bin  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frau40

Anruf aus der Radiologie. Kein Befund. Jetzt sind wir so schlau, wie vorher. Ich werde jetzt nicht die Diskussion starten, ob eine Blindbestrahlung Sinn macht. Mal schauen, was Professor Schostak uns rät. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Frau40

@Hartmut die Narbe am Hals meines Mannes ist schon amtlich

----------


## Stefan1

> Arterien OP /Aorta habe ich auch noch vor mir.
> Ich denke einmal, nicht so schlimm. Es wird später mal (minimal-invasive) gemacht, wenn ich 80 J bin  hartmut


Hartmut,
ich sollte es auch machen . . . " Du sagst nicht so schlimm " ich weiß nicht . . .
und mit 80 ? auch da möchte ich kein Schlaganfall bekommen, was ich habe reicht eigentlich schon . . .
aber ich werde es mal beim Gefäßchirurgen abklären lassen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Sonja, moin Stefan,

es ging um meine Aorta (3.8 cm) nicht um den Hals, der ist sauber. Zumindest von innen.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Aber ich merke schon, meine Ablenkungstaktik funktioniert nicht so gut. 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frau40

Moin Hartmut, klar funktioniert Deine Taktik. ;o). Du schaffst es mit Deiner Einstellung zum Leben, dass wir Vieles besser einordnen können. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## MartinWK

> Anruf aus der Radiologie. Kein Befund.


Die meinen wohl "negativer Befund", kein Befund hieße Messung schiefgelaufen (z.B. falsch kalkulierte Injektionsmenge, Gerätefehler, ...).

----------


## Frau40

Hi Martin, es war halt nix zu sehen. Die Aufnahmen sollen sehr gut gewesen sein. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Hallo in die Runde, heute war die Videokonferenz mit Professor Schostak, er rät dazu weiter abzuwarten. Das nächste PSMA-PET-CT sollte bei einem PSA-Wert von 1,0 gemacht werden. Er würde für sich selbst die gleiche Vorgehensweise wählen. Viele Grüße Sonja.

----------


## Hartmut S

hi sonja,

dann ist doch erst einmal die panik raus.

bei psa 1.02 konnte im pet bei mir nichts neues gefunden werden.
danach habe ich das psa auf 17 steigen lassen, und bekam keinen termin.
die darauf folgende untersuchung bei psa 3 wurde abgebrochen, weil kein tracer mehr zur verfügung stand.

in 2 stunden nehme ich den nächsten anlauf.
mal sehen ob es heute klappt.
(angaben der psa-werte in ca.)   :L&auml;cheln: 

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frau40

Hi Hartmut, dann drück ich mal ordentlich die Daumen. Ich hoffe, Du berichtest uns, ob es geklappt hat. Viele Grüße , Sonja

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, ganz klar ist mir das nicht. Was wär dir wichtiger, wenn endlich was gefunden wird oder wenn gesagt wird alles o.k.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hartmut, ganz klar ist mir das nicht. Was wär dir wichtiger, wenn endlich was gefunden wird oder wenn gesagt wird alles o.k.


Hallo Michi,

ich hoffe, Sonja ist mir nicht böse, wenn ich dir hier mal antworte.
Momentan ist es sehr ruhig im Forum.

Natürlich wird erwartet, dass etwas gesehen wird.
Sonst würde so eine PET ja nichts bringen.

Der Vorteil liegt darin, dass wir vorzeitig eingreifen können, bevor ein Geschwür im MRT oder CT entdeckt wird, welches kaum noch behandelbar wäre.
Solange die Krebszellen noch in der Entwicklung sind, kann man ja etwas machen.

Du kannst dich auch auf deinen Urologen verlassen (mache ich ja auch teilweise), aber was ist, wenn er sagt,, oh, -- das sieht aber gar nicht gut aus . . .
Dann wäre alles zu spät, und du kannst nur noch die neuen Mittelchen einsetzten, die von der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse wohl nicht bezahlt werden.

Dann lieber etwas Geld vorher ausgeben, damit du weisst, was auf dich zukommen könnte.

So mache ich es.
Ob alles R
richtig ist, weiß niemand genau.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> Dann lieber etwas Geld vorher ausgeben, damit du weisst, was auf dich zukommen könnte.
>  So mache ich es.
> 
> Gruss  hartmut


So ist es auch meiner Meinung nach richtig Hartmut.

Liebe Grüße auch an Brigitte

----------


## Frau40

Lieber Hartmut, ich bin ganz bestimmt nicht böse, wenn Du Michi in meinem Thread antwortest. Allen einen guten Start in die Woche. Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, du musst mit diese Zweifeln leben. Ich lasse alles auf mich zukommen. Damit kann ich besser umgehen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo zusammen!

Werner, du hattest leider Recht. Der Salbeitee zeigt keinerlei Wirkung.
Franz, trotzdem Danke für den Tipp. Ein Versuch war es wert!

*Heute war ich in der UNI zur Besprechung der NUK Untersuchung.*
Es gab keine Überraschungen.
Prostataloge frei. Es soll sich dort ein Lymphknoten befinden, der aber nur sehr gering leuchtet.
Auch Prof. Dunst hat sich die Bilder angeguckt, ist der Auffassung, dass ich nichts machen sollte.
Nun ja, es muss ja etwas vorhanden sein. Sonst würde der PSA nicht steigen.

Schade, dass nun nichts Effektives gefunden wurde.
Ich soll nun im Oktober noch eine MRT machen lassen.
Der Termin steht bereits.

Oh man, irgendwie bin ich nun beruhigt, aber doch noch etwas besorgt.
*Ich hänge die PET-Untersuchung einmal am Ende an, in der Hoffnung, dass ich doch noch von Euch einen Tipp bekomme, was ich tun könnte.
* 
Lieber Georg, den Lymphknoten in der Achselhöhle hat die UNI als nicht relevant eingestuft.
In der Spätaufnahme war er weg.
Ich weiß nicht, was eine Spätaufnahme bedeutet, aber irgendwo waren diese Aufnahmen nicht interessiert für die Radiologen?!





Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

Spätaufnahmen sind die, die später noch mal gemacht werden  :-) - du warst ja zweimal in der Röhre..... Da schaut man dann nochmal, ob etwas leuchtet, das vorher nicht da war oder anders herum, der Tracer wird ja in der zwischenzeit abgebaut.
(Man möge mich korrigieren)

Das nichts Definitives zu sehen ist, kann daran liegen, dass potenzielle Metas noch zu klein sind - ich hatte das auch schon mal.

Da hilft nur weiter beobachten....sieh's positiv - demnach nichts, was akut Theater machen könnte.

Soweit meine - laienhafte - Deutung.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## MartinWK

Tracerdosierung nach Körpergewicht hängt nur lose mit den individuellen Aufnahme- und Abscheidegeschwindigkeiten zusammen. Beim einen verteilt sich das schnell und gleichmäßig, beim anderen dauert es länger; ebenso der Filter durch die Niere beim Ausscheiden. Also ist SUV auch nur eine kalkulierte Größe. Und nicht immer wird der Meßzeitpunkt exakt nach Tabelle sein: die Apparatur wird eingestellt, der Patient muss noch mal, usw.
Das ist analog zu Fotografie mit wenig Licht und kleiner Linse (Handy): Aufnahmen mit unterschiedlicher Belichtungszeit werden kombiniert, um ein besseres Bild zu erreichen - daher zwei PET-Aufnahmen im deutlichen Abstand zu machen ist besser als eine. Und teurer...

----------


## Hartmut S

> Das ist analog zu Fotografie mit wenig Licht und kleiner Linse (Handy): Aufnahmen mit unterschiedlicher Belichtungszeit werden kombiniert, um ein besseres Bild zu erreichen - daher zwei PET-Aufnahmen im deutlichen Abstand zu machen ist besser als eine. Und teurer...


Hallo Uwe, hallo Martin,

vielen Dank für die Aufklärung!
Damit kann ich etwas Anfangen.

Ja Uwe, ich kenne deinen Verlauf *zu* genau. 
Damals hatte man bei dir später etwas im Schlüsselbein entdeckt, was das PSA in die Höhe trieb. Die Röntgenelogen hatten lange gesucht.
Danach war es gut, aber dein PSA steigt leider wieder etwas.

Ohhh man . .nnn.. ich wünsche dir, lieber Uwe, alles Gute!
Du musstest auch bereits einiges erleben. Gut, dass du wenigsten die Nebenwirkungen mit Sport unter Kontrolle hast.
Ich habe nur Hitzewallungen, sonst gar nichts. Mache seit 2005 kaum noch Sport.
Meine rechte Brust ist etwas geschwollen. Ich finde es blöd. Brigitte lächelt nur . . . .
Ich weiß nicht . . . . Merkt wohl, außer mir,  kein Mensch  :L&auml;cheln: 

Trotzdem noch einmal die Frage:
Könnte vielleicht eine Bestrahlung noch etwas bringen, sodass ich die ADT unterbrechen könnte?
Im LW, oder wo immer es etwas leuchtet, wurde ich ja noch nicht bestrahlt.
Auch auf die Prostatalogenbestrahlung hatte ich 2013 verzichtet.
Also, fasst alles offen.
Die NUK hatte ich weiter oben eingestellt.

Vielen Dank! (manchmal wird der dank vergessen)

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Sorry, ich bin dank Michi1 im Tread verrutscht.
Ich kopiere es einmal zu mir rüber.

Sorry Sonja!

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Hartmut,

die ADT kannst Du auch ohne Bestrahlung unterbrechen. Wenn Dein PSA-Wert dutlich abgesackt ist, würde ich an Deiner Stelle eine Pause einlegen.

Gruß

Werner

----------


## Michi1

Mein Urologe hat mein AHT auch abgebrochen als mien PSA 2x gestimmt hat.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Werner,

danke für den Hinweis!

Ich bin hier versehentlich bei Sonja (Frau40) gelandet, und wollte gerade Anna bitten, meine 2 Postings zu löschen.
Hier geht's weiter:
PK - was nun? - Seite 123 (prostatakrebs-bps.de)


Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen mein Mann hat gestern Blut abnehmen lassen (Cholesterin). Heute hat er erfahren, dass die Hausarztpraxis auch den PSA-Wert genommen hat (0,78). Er war ziemlich erschrocken. Ich hab ihn erstmal mit den Worten beruhigt, dass es ja ein anderes Labor war. Wir hoch können Schwankungen einzelner Labore sein? Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## buschreiter

Wenn ich mir die bisherigen Werte ansehe, liegen die 0,78 ca. in der üblichen Verdopplungszeit. Die Werte schwanken natürlich von Labor zu Labor, und auch bei einem Labor gibt es Schwankungen. Aber wie geschrieben…für mich passt ein Wert so um die 0,7 ins Gesamtbild.

VG
Achim

----------


## Frau40

Hab das Profil geändert. Danke Werner für den Hinweis ;o).

----------


## Frau40

Hallo in die Runde, der PSA Wert vom 19.10.2021 war genau 1,0. Im Januar erfolgt noch eine Messung, dann wird das nächste PSMA-PET- CT in Angriff genommen. Viele Grüße, Sonja.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Sonja,

die RPE war am 31.05.2017 RPE in Magedeburg
Das letzte negative PSMA-PET/CT war im Juni 21.
Der PSA liegt bei 1.0

Ich vermute als Ursache des PSA Anstieges einen Lymphknoten.
Ich würde das nächste PET nicht zu früh machen.
Es ist möglich, dass wieder nichts gesehen wird.

Falls ich etwas überlesen habe, lass es mich wissen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frau40

Moin Hartmut, vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Deswegen ja erst wieder eine Nachmessung im Januar. Professor Schostak und der Hausurologe sind einer Meinung, dass ein PSMA Pet CT momentan noch nicht sinnvoll ist. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Hallo in die Runde. Der neue PSA Wert liegt bei 1.8. Wir kümmern uns nun um einen Termin für ein PSMA Pet CT. Gibt es da eigentlich Unterschiede bezüglich der Qualität der Geräte? Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Hartmut S

> Gibt es da eigentlich Unterschiede bezüglich der Qualität der Geräte?


Moin Sonja,

ja gibt es.
Viele haben noch nicht die neue Software installiert.
Dadurch läuft das PET/CT schneller, und soll noch etwas genauer sein.

Wichtig sind aber auch die Radiologen, die die Bilder auswerten.
Hier soll Heidelberg die besten Mitarbeiter (?).

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Hartmut, vielen Dank. Aber dafür müssten wir da ja auch sicherlich zur Bildgebung hin. Wir waren ganz froh, dass die Techniker dem PSMA-Pet-CT über den ASV zugestimmt hat. Keine Ahnung, ob das in Heidelberg auch so wäre. 
Gruß Sonja

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Sonja,
es gibt mit Sicherheit Unterschiede bei den Geräten, hier mal ein Bericht über eines der neuesten Geräte, welche noch kleinere Metastasen erkennen sollen.

https://www.helios-gesundheit.de/kli...on-in-betrieb/

Allerdings glaube ich nicht, das dies eine so große Rolle spielt. ( nur meine Meinung ) Wie Hartmut schon geschrieben hat, wichtiger ist, das der Radiologe , der die Bilder auswertet sich hier gut auskennt, die Bildgebung gut lesen kann und eben Erfahrung hat.

Gruß Reiner

----------


## MartinWK

Es gibt, soweit ich weiß, nur 2 Hersteller weltweit für integrierte PET/CT-Scanner: Siemens und GE. Ein neues Modell ist da schon ein Quantensprung. Dieses hier erledigt in 2 Minuten, wofür der Vorgänger 16 benötigte: https://link.springer.com/article/10...59-021-05282-7
"_Improved image quality, lesion quantification and SNR resulting from higher sensitivity were demonstrated for an LAFOV system in a head-to-head comparison under clinical conditions. The LAFOV system could deliver images of comparable quality and lesion quantification in under 2 min, compared to routine SAFOV acquisition (16 min for equivalent FOV coverage). Alternatively, the LAFOV system could allow for low-dose examination protocols. Shorter LAFOV acquisitions (0.5 min), while of lower visual quality and SNR, were of adequate quality with respect to target lesion identification, suggesting that ultra-fast or low-dose acquisitions can be acceptable in selected settings_".
Eine niedrigere Strahlendosis ist möglich. Die hohe Geschwindigkeit zusammen mit verbesserter Auswertesoftware erlaubt es, PET/CT in viel mehr Fällen einzusetzen bei vertretbaren Kosten. Ein Rätselraten um die Bedeutung von PSA-Werten oder PIRADs 3 Befunden kann ein solches PSMA PET/CT schnell beenden.

Zwar nicht für PSMA aber doch interessant dieses Video mit vielen Vergleichsbildern vom Inselspital Zürich: https://www.siemens-healthineers.com...the-technology
Deren Aufklärungsvideo zur PSMA-Therapie beinhaltet auch das neue Gerät: http://www.nukmed.insel.ch/de/ueber-...in-den-medien/

----------


## Frau40

Vielen Dank Euch allen. Es wird wieder über die ASV das PSMA Pet CT angeleiert. Es soll in den nächsten 14 Tagen statt finden. Es bleibt spannend. Ich wünsche Euch trotz allem ein schönes Wochenende. Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Hallo, am 03.03.2022 hat mein Mann den Termin für das PSMA-PET-CT. Der zuständige Arzt meinte, dass man bei einem PSA-Wert von 1,8 ziemlich sicher etwas sehen würde. Hoffentlich etwas, was man bestrahlen kann. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Trekker

Das wünsche ich euch von ganzem Herzen.

 Ich hatte das fragwürdige Glück, dass bereits beim ersten PSMA-PET/CT im April 2020 ein Rezidiv in der Prostataloge endeckt wurde. Dabei lag der PSA-Wert bei 0,73 ng/ml. Eigentlich ein klarer Fall für eine Bestrahlung. Parallel dazu wurde eine Hormonbehandlung mit Trenantone-Spritzen angeleiert. Da ich über die Art der Bestrahlung unsicher war, habe ich mich über andere Methoden (HIFU, CyperNife und NanoNife) informiert. Inzwischen war der PSA-Wert innerhalb von 3 Monaten auf 0,04 gefallen. Dieser Abfall veranlassten mich und meinen Urologen zu weiterem Abwarten.  Leider kam der PSA-Wert sehr schnell zum Laufen und so musste ich bei einem 14 Tage vorher festgestelltem PSA-Wert von 0,66 ng/ml im Oktober 2021 das nächste PSMA-PET/CT machen.

----------


## Frau40

So, nachdem der Termin im Laufe des Vormittags 3 Mal verschoben wurde, findet er nun erst am 14.03. statt. In Bad Oeyenhausen ist der Generator ausgefallen, so dass das notwendige Mittel für das PSMA-PET-CT nicht hergestellt und geliefert werden kann. 
Da kann ja nun niemand etwas dafür, es tut mir für meinen Mann nur wahnsinnig Leid, da er psychisch eh sehr labil ist. 
Ich werde weiter berichten,
Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Guten Morgen, gestern hat es beim PSMA-PET-CT keine Probleme gegeben. Jetzt heißt es abwarten, was die Bildgebung sagt. Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## WernerE

Moin Sonja,

wer bewertet die Aufnahmen? Prof. Schostak?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Frau40

Hi Werner, erstmal das Tumorboard in Rheine, aber Professor Schostak wird auf jeden Fall hinzugezogen. Gruß Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Der Befund ist da. Metastase an der 8. Rippe. Postataloge und Lymphknoten frei. Ich verstehe die Weilt nicht mehr. Am Dienstag haben wir das Gespräch, wie es weiter geht. Das muss ich erstmal sacken lassen. 
Gruß Sonja

----------


## Georg_

Um mit Prof. Miller zu sprechen: "die machen wir doch weg". Aber gerade einzelne Knochenmetastasen sind manchmal ein falsch positiver Befund, man könnte das also beobachten oder zur Kontrolle ein Knochenszintigramm machen.

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Georg, auch bei einem PSMA-PET-CT? Laut Arzt, sei der Befund eindeutig. 
Gruß Sonja

----------


## Georg_

Ja, bei einem PSMA PET/CT. Ich habe einen Text über PSMA Befunde geschrieben: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...Diagnostik.pdf

----------


## Frau40

Vielen Dank, habt Ihr irgendwelche Tipps, was wir beim Gespräch am Dienstag mit dem Arzt beachten sollen? Hormonentzug auch bei einer Knochenmetastase? Oder erst den Erfolg oder Misserfolg der Bestrahlung abwarten?
Gruß Sonja

----------


## LowRoad

Georg,
das es gelegentlich zu falschpositiven Befunden kommt, ist natürlich richtig, aber dem Radiologen seine Kompetenz grundlegend abzusprechen geht etwas zu weit.
Diese singuläre Rippenmetastase _'beobachten'_ würde bedeuten, in 6 Monaten ein weiteres PSMA-Pet zu veranlassen. Besteht dafür eine Möglichkeit, warum nicht!

Lokale Bestrahlung geht auch, bringt aber praktisch nichts, außer vielleicht einen vorübergehenden PSA Abfall.

Sonja, Du hast auf das PSMA-Pet gedrängt, warst dann froh als es freigegeben wurde, und bist jetzt über das Ergebnis erschrocken. Wie passt denn das zusammen - was hast Du erwartet?

----------


## Frau40

Hi LowRoad, ja du hast Recht. Aber auf Grund der Dauer von der RPE bis zum biochemischen Rezidiv war so viel Zeit vergangen, dass ich eigentlich von einem Rezidiv in der Prostataloge, höchstens im den angrenzenden Lymphknoten ausgegangen bin.Mit Knochenmetastasen habe ich überhaupt nicht gerechnet. Außerdem geht das mit einer schlechteren Prognose einher, oder verstehe ich das falsch? 

Gruß Sonja

----------


## Georg_

LowRoad,

Sonja hat ja nicht geschrieben, welcher Arzt gesagt hat, der Befund sei eindeutig. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass dies der Urologe war, der den Bericht des PSMA PET/CTs erhalten hatte und mit dem Patienten besprochen hat. Der Radiologe selbst macht meist keine Befundbesprechung, es sei denn man macht extra einen Termin dafür. Diese falsch positiven Befunde entstehen durch kleine, oft unbemerkte Frakturen. Der heilende Knochen erzeugt PSMA. Siehe meinen Text. Ein eindeutiger Befund wäre nach einer Knochenmetastasen-Biopsie, von der ich aber abrate. Diese ist schmerzhaft und oft wird nicht ausreichend Tumorgewebe gewonnen um eine Aussage zu machen.

Georg

----------


## Frau40

Telefoniert haben wir mit dem Leiter des ASVs. Er ist Hämatologe und Onkologe. Den Bericht hatte er von der Radiologie. Sorry, falls ich für Verwirrung gesorgt habe. 
Gruß Sonja

----------


## WernerE

Moin Georg,

eine Frage in dieser Angelegenheit: Wenn die  PSMA-PET-CT eine Metastase in der Rippe diagnostiziert, kann das u. U.  natürlich wirklich ein heilender (verheilter) Bruch, o. ä. sein. Würde ein  Knochenszinti eindeutig aussagen, ob Metastase, oder ehemalige Verletzung?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Ganz eindeutig ist ein Knochenszintigramm auch nicht. Aber wenn die Metastase so groß ist, dass sie nicht nur mit einem PSMA PET/CT sondern zusätzlich mit einem Knochenszintigramm erkennbar ist, kann man wohl recht sicher sein.

----------


## Frau40

Muss der Thread eigentlich verschoben werden? Erste Hilfe passt wohl nicht mehr....

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen, wäre eine einzelne Knochenmetastase gleichbedeutend mit Prostatakrebs im Endstadium? Mein Mann hat gestern gegoogelt und hat natürlich alle Einträge gelesen, in denen beschrieben ist, welch schlechte Lebenserwartung mit Knochenmetastasen einhergeht. Bedeutet das Vorhandensein von einer Knochenmetastase eine schlechtere Prognose für die Hormontherapie?
Wenn ich mir den Beginn des Threads anschaue, hätte ich nie gedacht, je solche Fragen stellen zu müssen. Gruß Sonja

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Sonja,
auch mit Knochenmetastasen sind noch Vollremissionen möglich. 
Z.B. sieh mal nach unter Ru61 bei myprostate u.a.
Einfach immer weitermachen mit passenden Therapien (frag mich jetzt aber nicht, welche. Da habe ich zu wenig Ahnung von).
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## MartinWK

Metastasen werden immer noch landläufig früher mit "Streuung" gleichgesetzt. Jedoch gehören dazu zwei: der (Prrimär-)krebs, der streut (das macht er nämlich ständig), und der Körper bzw. das Organ, welches eine Zelle bereitwillig aufnimmt. Warum das bei Patient A passiert und bei Patient B mit gleichem Gleason und pT-Befund nicht, ist nicht klar. Deswegen gibt es auch kein "Medikament gegen Metastasierung", oder eine Vorbeugungsmaßnahme.
Eine bereits festgestellte Metastase zeigt daher an, dass dieser Mann und seine PCa-Variante das begünstigen, und somit ist die Prognose ungünstiger. Das kann bedeuten, dass mehr belastende Behandlungen nötig sein werden, und/oder die Lebenserwartung sinkt (aber letzteres nicht zwangsläufig). Ob eine folgende Hormontherapie weniger Erfolg haben wird hängt von Androgenabhängigkeit der PCa-Zellen ab. Metastasierung hängt vermutlich nicht von der Androgenabhängigkeit ab, aber wie gesagt, so genau ist der Prozeß noch nicht analysiert. Eine statistische Korrelation zwischen beiden kann es trotzdem geben (je nach Studie...).

"Endstadium": das wäre das kastrationsresistente metastasierte PCa. Heutzutage gibt es dann noch Chemotherapie und Lu-177/Ac-225 Ligandentherapie. Ferner kann die Metastasenlast klein gehalten werden im oligometastatischen Fall.

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Martin, vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Mein Mann erzählte mir gestern, dass die Aufnahmen am Montag nur vom Rumpf erstellt wurden. Ist das so üblich? Besteht so nicht die Möglichkeit, dass in den Beinen oder im Schädel etwas nicht erkannt wird? 
Viele Grüße Sonja

PS: Am 29.03. haben wir noch ein Viedotelefonat mit Professor Schostak, der die Situation auch beurteilen wird.

----------


## MartinWK

Ja, das ist üblich. Vermutlich sind in 99,9999% der Fälle auch Rumpfmetas vorhanden, so daß Beine und Schädel therapeutisch bei der ersten Aufnahme keine Rolle spielen. Wenn die Metastasierung bewiesen ist oder Beschwerden auftreten und eine lokale Therapie ins Auge gefaßt wird (z.B. EBRT oder Lu-177) wird man ein Ganzkörper PET/CT machen.

----------


## Frau40

Alles klar, vielen Dank. Vorhin hat die Onkologie angerufen. Der Gesprächstermin wurde auf Mittwoch verschoben....Wenigstens schicken sie die Aufnahmen für das Videotelefonat mit Prof. Schostak direkt nach Magdeburg. 
Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Jetzt geht scheinbar alles ganz fix. Wir waren heute bei der Befundbesprechung in der AVS in Rheine. 
Hier ein Auszug aus dem Befund: 

Normale Speicherung in den Speicheldrüsen. Thorakal zeigt sich eine Herdbildung mit deutlich vermehrtem Uptake. der Herd ist an der 6. Rippe links.angrenzend an das Kostovertebralgelenk gelegen. Der SUV MAX bei 12,2. Im Low dose CT im Knochenfenster zeigt sich eine diskrete Entkalkung des Knochens in dem Areal. Normaler Uptake in den Oberbauchorganen. Keine Auffälligkeiten am übrigen dargestellten Sklettsystem. Weiterhin kein Nachweis eines Lokalrezidivs oder Lymphknotenmetastasen. 

Der Arzt war klasse und überlässt uns die Entscheidung ob mit begleitender Hormontherapie oder erst bei Versagen der Strahlentherapie. Am Dienstag besprechen wir dieses mit Prof. Schostak. Übermorgen stellt sich mein Mann bei den Strahlenärzten vor. Ende nächster Woche kann es schon losgehen. 

Allerdings meinte der Arzt, dass es auf Grund der Nähe der Rippe zu Lunge und Aterie ggfs. zu einer Lungenentzündung oder *Arteriosklerose* kommen kann. Hat jemand davon gehört oder Erfahrungen? 

Gruß Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Update: Gestern Termin in der Strahlenpraxis in Rheine. Auch der Strahlenarzt rät von einer Bestrahlung mit Hormonbehandlung ab. Geplant ist eine stereokratische Bestrahlung (radiochirurgisch) in 5 Sitzungen. Montag geht´s los. Am Freitag wird noch ein MRT und ein Planungs-CT erstellt. Prof. Schostak hat diesen Plan bestätigt und begrüßt. Im Fall meines Mannes war es tatsächlich das Beste, zu warten, bis man in der Bildgebung tatsächlich etwas erkennen kann. Möglicherweise hat mein Mann nach der Bestrahlung eine lange Zeit Ruhe....Der Strahlen- Doc und Prof. Schostak waren sehr zuversichtlich. Ich bin da ja eher zurückhaltender. 

Sollte der PSA in 6 Monaten gestiegen, bzw gar nicht gesunken sein, wird ein weiteres PSMA-PET-CT gefertigt. 

Viele Grüße Sonja 

Beide Ärzte meinten, dass es sehr gut sei, dass zwischen RPE und Sichtbarwerden der Metastase so viel Zeit vergangen sei. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## albert h.

Eine weise Entscheidung!

Gruss Albert

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen, gestern hat die Bestrahlung begonnen. Heute wurde uns der PSA-Wert der gestrigen Mesung mitgeteilt: 2.06. Also nicht wesentlich gestiegen seit der letzten Messung Ende Januar. 
Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## Georg_

> Beide Ärzte meinten, dass es sehr gut sei, dass zwischen RPE und Sichtbarwerden der Metastase so viel Zeit vergangen sei.


 Das deutet darauf hin, dass der Tumor nicht sehr aggressiv ist. Ich werde nicht gegen beide Ärzte ankommen, aber ich würde mindestens sechs Monate ADT machen.

----------


## Georg_

Bei mir war es so, dass die Strahlenärztin sagte, nein, machen sie keine Hormontherapie. Nach acht Monaten war der PSA Wert wieder deutlich gestiegen und nach einem PSMA PET/CT sagte sie, das sind zuviele, die kann ich nicht bestrahlen. Machen sie Hormontherapie.
Die Ärzte haben Recht, da wo stereotaktisch bestrahlt wird "wächst kein Gras mehr". Aber man muss damit rechnen, dass noch kleinere Metastasen da sind, die ohne ADT wachsen. Also 150 mg Bicalutamid und 10 mg Tamoxifen, damit gewinnt ihr Zeit.

----------


## Frau40

Vielen Dank Georg, ich werde es mit meinem Mann noch einmal besprechen. Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Guten Morgen, gestern erfolgte die letzte Bestrahlung. In 6 Wochen kommt dann mit der PSA-Wert Messung der Tag der Wahrheit. Sollte der Wert nicht gesunken sein, soll eine weitere Bildgebung erfolgen. Der Strahlenarzt hat meinem Mann gesagt, dass die Strahlendosis hoch sei. Irgendwas mit 50? Viele Grüße Sonja.

----------


## Frau40

Guten Morgen, der PSA - Wert 4,5 Wochen nach Bestrahlungsende ist 1,76. Auf jeden Fall schon mal gesunken. Am Montag haben wir noch das Gespräch mit dem Strahlenarzt. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## WernerE

Moin Sonja,

es ist auf jeden Fall was getroffen worden. PSA ist bereits jetzt um 0,3 gefallen. Der PSA-Abfall nach Bestrahlung ist ja ein langsamer Prozess. Ich wünsch Euch alles Gute für die weiteren Messungen.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## Frau40

Vielen Dank, für uns bedeutet es ein kleines Aufatmen und entspanntere Sommermonate. #enjoythelittlethings

 Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen. Der neue PSA- Wert liegt bei 2,48. Die Urologin rät zur Nachmessung in der nächsten Woche, dann schauen wir weiter. 
Trotzdem Euch ein schönes Wochenende. 
Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Sonja,

der Rat der Urologin zur Nachmessung scheint mir umsichtig. Der Anstieg kann bekanntlich unterschiedliche Ursachen haben. Neben anderem kann -wie aktuell bei Victor- auch die Einnahme von Vitamin D den PSA Wert ansteigen lassen. Eine zeitnahe Nachmessung -gegebenenfalls mit Bestimmung des Vitamin D Spiegels- kann einen ersten Aufschluss geben.

Ansonsten stand schon Anfang April eine weitere Bildgebung in Rede. Möglicher Weise kann dazu statt einer herkömmlichen PSMA-PET/CT-Untersuchung mit dem neuen Radioisotop-Tracer Zirkonium-89 schon früh ein aussagekräftiges Ergebnis erzielt werden.

https://www.doccheck.com/de/detail/a...rezidiv-finder

In jedem Fall wünschen wir euch alles Gute.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Frau40

Liebe Silvia, vielen Dank für die lieben Worte. Es wäre schön, wenn sich der PSA-Anstieg tatsächlich durch Vitamin D, was mein Mann tatsächlich nimmt, erklären ließe. Ich vermute leider, weitere Metastasen. Professor Schostak empfiehlt, erst eine Nachmessung nach 2 Wochen. Anschließend dann ein weiteres PSMA - PET-CT. Silvia, ich wünsche Victor und Dir trotz allem ein sonniges Wochenende, mit kleinen oder großen schönen Momenten.

----------


## Michi1

Ich frage mich dann, wie kann man abwägen was schlimmer ist, das der PSA steigt oder das man Vitamin-D Mangel hat?

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Michi,

die Entscheidung sollte jeder auf Grundlage der persönlichen Umstände treffen. 
Ein Vitamin D Mangel, der nicht allein durch Sonneneinstrahlung ausgeglichen werden kann, findet sich
leider bei nahezu allen Krebspatienten. 
Allerdings scheint mir insoweit nicht die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera anzustehen. 
Ziel kann bleiben, eine bestehende Mangelsituation auszugleichen, ohne darüber hinaus noch zu versuchen, 
in den oberen Bereich des Vitamin D Spiegels zu gelangen. 
Wie so oft scheint eine maßvolle Verwendung von Vorteil. 
Ein optimaler Vitamin D Spiegel soll nach derzeitiger Bewertung zwischen 30 und 60 ng/ml liegen.

Allerdings bleiben viele Menschen auch mit sehr niedrigen Vitamin-D-Werten offensichtlich gesund, 
ein Phänomen, dessen Ursachen noch nicht geklärt sind. 
Verschiedene Studien scheinen zu bestätigen, dass der allgemeine Zielwert von 30 ng/ml zu hoch ist und 
dass ein Mangel sehr wahrscheinlich erst bei < 10 ng/ml evident wird.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Michi1

Das würde ja heißen, dass ich in meine 40 Jahren in denen ich einen großen Garten habe und dort jeden Sonnenstrahl ausnütze mir meinen Krebs dort geholt habe? Zuvor war ich leidenschaftlicher Angler und hielt mich auch ziemlich oft in der Sonne auf. An Vitamin-D wirds mir sicher nicht fehlen.

----------


## buschreiter

Schon einmal messen lassen? Ich bin Windsurfer und halte mich im Sommer extrem oft draußen auf. Vitamin D war deutlich zu niedrig, wenn man die derzeitigen Referenzwerte hernimmt.

----------


## Michi1

Muss man das extra messen lassen? Ein großes Blutbild wird bei mir regelmäßig gemacht. Alles unauffällig.

----------


## buschreiter

Ja, ist, wenn kein Verdacht auf einen Mangel vorliegt eine selbst zu zahlende Leistung (20€). Das liegt aber im Ermessen des Arztes.

VG

Achim

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Michi,

das wird schon in Ordnung sein, solange dein PSA unten ist, und du keine Knochenschmerzen verspürst. 

*"keine panik auf der titanic" *  :L&auml;cheln: 

20 Euro sind viel Geld, da kannst du lieber Gas für kaufen, damit du nicht frierst.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

wenn man eine Knochendichtemessung vornehmen lässt, wird der Vitamin-D-Spiegel mitbestimmt. War bei mit kürzlich so bei Dr. Eger in Osnabrück. Die Knochendichtemessung wird aufgrund der langjährigen Hormontherapie von der Kasse bezahlt. Ich hatte Glück. Mein Vitamin-D-Spiegel lag so hoch, dass der Dr. sagte, ich müsste keine Vitamin-D-Präparate mehr essen, woraufhin ich ihm erklärte, dass ich das nie gemacht hätte. Also Glück ist auch mit dabei.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Frau40

Na ja, mein Mann nimmt einmal am Tag Vitamin D + Calcium von DM. Ich habe es ihm eher als Beruhigung für den Kopf besorgt, weil er Angst hat, dass die betroffene Rippe brechen könnte. Ich denke nicht, dass die Zugabe von Vitamin D den PSA-Wert dermaßen in die Höhe schnellen lässt? Soll er es bis zur nächsten Messung, Ende der Woche weglassen? Warum wird eigentlich eine Nachmessung veranlasst? Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Sonja,

bei Victor ist neben dem Testosteronanstieg auch das PSA tatsächlich zeitgleich erschreckend sprunghaft von 34,78 auf 53,10 ng/ml gestiegen als der Vitamin D Spiegel knapp über 50 ng/ml substituiert war. Das war bei Victor offenbar die Grenze, die bei jedem individuell anders liegt. Ohne Kontrolle und Kenntnis von den bestehenden Werten kann eine geplante Beruhigung für den Kopf mit Vitamin D unseres Erachtens daher nicht erfolgreich gelingen, zumal die als Sonnenvitamin umworbene Präparate tatsächlich als Prohormon in den Hormonhaushalt eingreifen und nicht nur Gutes bewirken müssen. So geben auch die neuen Studien nicht allein die von den Vitamin D Herstellern ersehnte uneingeschränkte Einnahmeempfehlung. Ohne Kenntnis von einer Mangelsituation (die bei Victor mit 8,9 ng/ml deutlich vorlag) und regelmäßiger Kontrolle sind wir nach dem erlebten Anstieg von Testosteron und PSA skeptisch geworden und wollen derzeit nicht mehr als notwendig in den Hormonhaushalt eingreifen.

Wegen der Sorgen um einen etwaigen Rippenbruch kann zur Beruhigung eine Knochendichtemessung schon mehr als eine prophylaktische Vitamin D Einnahme helfen. Diese ist schnell und schmerzfrei gemacht. Dazu wird der Mineralsalzgehalt eines bestimmten Skelettabschnitts gemessen. Aber Achtung: Eine solche Messung sollte gezielt erfolgen. Die Knochendichte verringert sich nicht in allen Knochen gleichmäßig, sondern am stärksten regelmäßig im Oberschenkelhals und dort, wo infolge von Tumoren ein Knochenumbau erfolgt. Standardmäßig wird indessen im Lendenwirbelbereich gemessen. Das besagt dann wenig über den Zustand etwa der BWK oder des Beckens. Mithin sollte die Untersuchung auch in den Bereichen erfolgen, in denen potenzielle Gefahren und Knochenveränderungen durch Umbau lauern, solange es dort noch zu keinem Bruch gekommen ist. Ein solcher würde durch das anschließende Heilungsgeschehen ebenso wie bei sklerosierte Metastasen den Wert verfälschen.

Schon das Untersuchungsareal wurde von unserem damaligen Radiologen leider nur beschränkt gewählt, so dass Victor sich durch Messungen allein im 1. bis 3. LWK und deren verallgemeinerten Abschlussbewertungen in falscher Sicherheit gewogen hat und Wochen später zum Zustand von Becken und Oberschenkelhals böse erwacht ist. Die "International Society of Clinical Densitometry" (ISCD) empfiehlt die Messung von mindestens zwei verschiedenen Skelettarealen.

Hinsichtlich der PSA Bewertung sagt Ralf immer wieder: Eine Messung ist keine Messung. Nachmessungen zum PSA bringen eine aussagekräftigere Beurteilungsgrundlage insbesondere im Anschluss an Bestrahlungstherapien, bei denen einige Zeit nach der Bestrahlung immer wieder ein vorübergehender Anstieg auftreten kann.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Frau40

Liebe Silvia, vielen Dank für Deine Ausführungen. Mein Mann hat von alleine wohl das Vitamin D weggelassen....und auch das Cukurmin. Dann sind wir gespannt , was bei der Messung rauskommt, wobei ich da sehr realistisch bleibe. An einen PSA Bounce glaube ich eher nicht, weil die Prostata ja raus ist. Wir gehen jetzt , wie auch die Jahre vorher, Schritt für Schritt...etwas anderes bleibt auch letztendlich nicht übrig. Euch alles Gute und noch einmal vielen Dank, für die Mühe, die Du Dir gibst. VG Sonja

----------


## Trekker

> Das würde ja heißen, dass ich in meine 40 Jahren in denen ich einen großen Garten habe und dort jeden Sonnenstrahl ausnütze mir meinen Krebs dort geholt habe? Zuvor war ich leidenschaftlicher Angler und hielt mich auch ziemlich oft in der Sonne auf. An Vitamin-D wirds mir sicher nicht fehlen.


Wenn Du von Hause aus ein dunkelhäutiger Typ bist, dann verhindert die dunkle Haut einen schnelleren Vitamin-D-Anstieg und führt bei geringerer Sonnenstrahlung häufiger zu einem Vitamin-D-Mangel als bei hellhäutigen Typen. Ich habe mal gelesen, dass bei  dunkelhäutigen US-Amerikanern häufiger PCa auftreten. Ich selbst bin eher dunkelhäutig (schnell gebräunt) und halte mich viel und gerne im Freien auf. Innerhalb der letzten 15 Monate hatte ich beim Vitamin-D-Wert einen Nadir von 29 ng/ml, der sich bis Mitte Juni 2022 nach der Einnahme von Dekristol 20.000 i. E. auf 39,4 ng/ml erhöht hat. Kürzlich habe ich nach Rücksprache mit meinem Arzt die Substitution von Vitamin-D eingestellt.

----------


## Hartmut S

> 14.03.2022 PSMA-PET-CT
> Befund:
> Thorakal zeigt sich eine Herdbildung mit deutlich vermehrtem Uptake. der Herd ist an der 6. Rippe links.angrenzend an das Kostovertebralgelenk gelegen. Der SUV MAX bei 12,2. Im Low dose CT im Knochenfenster zeigt sich eine diskrete Entkalkung des Knochens in dem Areal. Normaler Uptake in den Oberbauchorganen. Keine Auffälligkeiten am übrigen dargestellten Sklettsystem. Weiterhin kein Nachweis eines Lokalrezidivs oder Lymphknotenmetastasen.
> 
> 04.04.2022 Beginn stereokratische Bestrahlung der 8. Rippe in 5 Sitzungen


 
Moin Sonja,

anfangs hatte ich ja auch, wie Georg gedacht, dass es "ein falsch positiv Signal" sein könnte,
aber der PSA ging ja leicht zurück, sodass, wie Werner schreibt, etwas getroffen wurde.
Oder doch nicht? (Kopfkraulen)

D + Calcium von DM, sind Brausetabletten in einer geringeren Dosierung, richten wohl keinen Schaden an.
Eine Knochendichtemessung würde ich mal machen lassen. Da wird ja das Vitamin D mit gemessen. Dazu würde ich Silvias Bericht auf Seite 48 berücksichtigen.
PSA 5,7 - Seite 48 (prostatakrebs-bps.de)

Vor längerer Zeit hatte ich einmal darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass zu viel Vitamin D schadet. Auch das Vitamin B12 Einfluss auf den Tumor haben könnte.
Leider finde ich meinen Bericht nicht wieder.
Die Quelle war vor ca. 3 Jahren ein Bericht über Nahrungsergänzungsmittel, die negativ beurteilt wurden. Meine B12 Fläschchen habe ich daraufhin weggelassen.

Moin Henry,
diese Dekristol 20.000 i. E. nehmen meine Frau und ich bereits seit 3 Jahren, aber nur 1 X die Woche.
Laborwert: 30 ng/ml (25-Hydroxy-Vitamin D)

Wir hatten aber vor 6 Monaten *alle* Vitaminwerte messen lassen (Eigenleistung bei mir).
Bis auf die Folsäure bei mir(1.9 µg/l) war alles ok.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frau40

Moin Hartmut, mein Mann ist soeben los zur Blutabnahme. Freitag sind wir dann schlauer...oder auch nicht. Mit dem Ergebnis werden wir Kontakt zu Professor Schostak aufnehmen. Dann sehen wir weiter. Ich möchte noch einmal allen für die Tipps und den Austausch danken. Das hilft, nicht völlig durchzudrehen. 
Gruß Sonja

----------


## lutzi007

> Liebe Silvia, vielen Dank für Deine Ausführungen. Mein Mann hat von alleine wohl das Vitamin D weggelassen....und auch das Cukurmin. 
> ...


Hallo Sonja,
aus welchem Grund hat Dein Mann auch das Curcumin weggelassen? Oder meintest Du das Calcium?
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Frau40

Hi Lutz, ne Cucurmin. Warum weiß ich tatsächlich nicht. Vielleicht wollte er eine PSA-Wert- Bestimmung ganz ohne Nahrungsergänzungsmittel. Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## Hartmut S

Na ja, liebe Sonja,
*durchdrehen musst du nun wirklich nicht.*
Alles soweit gut!

Kurkuma kann dein lieber Mann fressen (sorry  essen) bis zum Abwinken.
Das schadet nüüscht.
Er kann ja noch ein bissel Granatapfel dazu nehmen.  :Blinzeln:  :Blinzeln: 

Viele "Neulinge", und auch einige wenige "Alte Hasen" schwören darauf, warum auch immer . . . . ..  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich hatte es damals abgesetzt, weil ich mir nicht sicher war, ob es tatsächlich für operierte gut ist.

Ich weiss, dass diese Zeugs gut ist um diesen Krebs zu vermeiden (siehe China-Reportagen und so. . .)
Aber sicherlich nicht, wenn der Tumor bereits vorhanden ist.

History: Schau mal in Prosti.eu.
Alle die dieses Zeugs gefressen haben, haben auch nicht länger überlebt.
Also: Pillepalle, oder so ähnlich . . . . .

 Ich halte seit einigen Jahren nichts mehr von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln.
Die Vitamine sollten schon im Auge behalten werden.
Wenn da etwas nicht stimmt, gibt es etwas vom Arzt und auf Rezept.
Und nur das ist relevant, weil die Dosierungen weit aus höher sind, und auch keine China-Produkte im Spiel sind.
(nicht gemeint sind jetzt die Produkte, die im Ausland unter Lizenz hergestellt werden.)

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## lutzi007

Ich nehme das Curcumin schon seit vielen Jahren zur Linderung meiner Arthroseschmerzen.
Bin da jetzt aber auch verunsichert. Meine Frau, die wegen Brustkrebs jetzt nach OP und demnächst nachfolgender Bestrahlung fünf Jahre lang Tamoxifen nehmen soll, hat recherchiert, dass sie kein Curcuma mehr essen soll. Das wäre kontraproduktiv in Bezug auf die Wirksamkeit von Tamoxifen. Also auch kein Curry mehr und Ähnliches.
Weiß da jemand, ob durch Curcumin auch die Wirksamkeit von "unseren" Antiandrogenmedikamenten Bica-, Apa-, Darolutamid etc. beeinträchtigt wird?
Das sind ja auch Hormonblockierer.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Lutz,



> Das sind ja auch Hormonblockierer.


die blockieren aber Testo, während Tamoxifen :


> Tamoxifen blockiert die zytoplasmatischenÖstrogenrezeptoren über eine kompetitive Hemmung, was zur Verringerung der Zellteilungsaktivität in östrogenabhängigen Geweben führt. Das Arzneimittel wirkt daher als Zytostatikum.


 Zitat stammt aus "https://flexikon.doccheck.com/"
Gruß Arnold

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Ich halte seit einigen Jahren nichts mehr von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln.


Sollte man nur in Dosen nehmen, wo sie definitiv nicht schaden, wenn zum Nutzen so gut wie nichts bekannt ist. Könnten auch Politiker beim Verkünden von Gesundheitsmaßnahmen beherzigen.

Das Gesagt, sind Kurkuma, Galanga und Ingwer geniale Mittel zur Geschmacksverfeinerung. Zumal sich der Geschmackssinn zur Selektion überlebensfördernder Speisen ausgebildet hat, sollte man einfach diesem Vertrauen, solange die Nahrungsmittel nicht industriell produziert sind (Zucker).

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen,

als ich damals noch Gramm und Milligramm keiner großen Beachtung schenkte  :L&auml;cheln: , habe ich über Monate die 10fache Menge vom Kurkuma geschluckt.
Ich habe keinen Nachteil oder Vorteil erkennen können.

Lutz, ich denke auch nicht, dass uns Kurkuma bei der Einnahme von Darolutamid etc. schadet. 
Wenn es die Arthroseschmerzen lindert passt es schon.
Zucker sollten wir wenn möglich vermeiden. Das klappt bei mir aber auch nicht immer.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frau40

So, das Telefonat mit der Urologin ist soeben beendet. Der PSA - Wert ist auf 2.39 gesunken. Nächste Messung in 3 Monaten. Sollte dann eine große Dynamik entstanden sein, wird die nächste Bildgebung angestrebt. 
Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Sonja,

die Richtung stimmt nun wieder. Wir wünschen euch, dass es so weitergeht.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Silvia, auf jeden Fall 3 Monate zum Durchatmen und Kraft zu schöpfen, incl. Urlaub. Dann sehen wir weiter. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Frau40

Wie erwartet ist der PSA-Wert gestiegen und zwar auf 3,77. Laut Urologin sollte in 3 Monaten der neue PSA-Wert abgewartet und eine Bildgebung angestrebt werden. Nächste Woche hat mein Mann ein "Kontrollgespräch" beim Strahlendoc. Was meint Ihr, reicht eine Bildgebung im nächsten Jahr aus? Oder sollte schnellstmöglich etwas angestoßen werden? Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## Georg_

Nach der Bildgebung muss man ja entscheiden, wie die Therapie weitergehen soll und dann die Therapie durchführen. Das dauert meist auch seine Zeit. Schnellstmöglich ist nicht erforderlich aber ich würde versuchen einen Termin für eine Bildgebung zu bekommen.

----------

